# Selfies



## HDANGEL15

*I know you all do em.....here is my first in a long time intentionally to make a SELFIE.....yes hand knit hat by yours truly* 

View attachment selfie1.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Very cute! Though I am itching to know what is so interesting over in that direction! =p


----------



## freakyfred

I said, Im not gonna hurt ya!
Im just going to bash your brains in!


----------



## ODFFA

freakyfred said:


> I said, Im not gonna hurt ya!
> Im just going to bash your brains in!



Painless brain-bashing while taking amazing selfie?! Boy, you got some _skill_ :happy:


----------



## Melian

loopytheone said:


> Very cute! Though I am itching to know what is so interesting over in that direction! =p



It's a coworker's butt, isn't it? 

ISN'T IT???!


----------



## Anjula

omg a perfect thread for me! 

thats a photobooth selfie!

HDANGEL15 I love love love that hat! 

View attachment Pojedyncze, 2013.09.09 o 13:36 #2.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

I'll join in. Here's the latest of me!


----------



## biglynch

At work staying busy. 

View attachment rsz_img_20131109_013856.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Sitting in my new room in Seattle.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

I find the range of expressions in here entertaining. Someone else taking your picture? Gotta smile! Taking your own picture? TIME TO LOOK AS STERN AS POSSIBLE. Alternatively: absolutely crazed or very mildly content.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> omg a perfect thread for me!
> 
> thats a photobooth selfie!
> 
> HDANGEL15 I love love love that hat!



*thanks to the beauteaus ANJULA :wubu:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

loopytheone said:


> Very cute! Though I am itching to know what is so interesting over in that direction! =p





Melian said:


> It's a coworker's butt, isn't it?
> 
> ISN'T IT???!



*I think i was just embarrassed about doing a selfie in the office.....don't recall looking at anyone particular....as its a selfie you know?*


----------



## Esther

#SELFIE #CUTE


----------



## Mckee

Here we go 

View attachment IMG_0890a.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> #SELFIE #CUTE



hahahah fucking creepy.


----------



## snakebite

Completely Dorky 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> I find the range of expressions in here entertaining. Someone else taking your picture? Gotta smile! Taking your own picture? *TIME TO LOOK AS STERN AS POSSIBLE*. Alternatively: absolutely crazed or very mildly content.



Stern? I _*was *_smiling!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I'll join in. Here's the latest of me!



I've always wanted to be able to pull of a buzzed head with a beard. You sir, took it to the next level and it looks amazing. Also, salt and pepper beard...you son of a bitch.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've always wanted to be able to pull of a buzzed head with a beard. You sir, took it to the next level and it looks amazing. Also, salt and pepper beard...you son of a bitch.



Thank you kind sir. A lovely compliment indeed from a gent as dapper and suave as yourself. Although I cannot claim anything for the salt and pepper beard (more salt than pepper I'm afraid) as father time took care of that one. Seems like only about 3 our maybe 4 years ago it was still dark, but what the hell 40 Is just around the corner so I guess it's about time I reckon.


----------



## Jabbauk

Ok am drunk and not sure if this is gonna work or not


----------



## Jabbauk

Ok am drunk and not sure if this is gonna work or not 



http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o782/Jabbauk/7ABE6073-C0D0-49F9-96AD-478DB39FCDA3-10247-0000012BB77D788E_zps8810ebb2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Selfie from a midway point where I had to decide if I wanted to add to my beanie or keep it as it.

Pensive Hozay


----------



## mjbmxz

Spose I can add mine. A bit cold faced from cutting wood in the wind. 

View attachment 2012-12-03_18-55-49_514.jpg


----------



## djudex

Jabbauk said:


> Ok am drunk and not sure if this is gonna work or not



I gotcha bro


----------



## Jabbauk

djudex said:


> I gotcha bro



Cheers DJ, just realised what a lovely background I had in that pic, god I was drunk last night.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

#SELFIE #CUTE #ESTHERSTYLE #WHOWOREITBETTER


----------



## Crumbling

Esther said:


>





Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



#Grudgematch


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> #SELFIE #CUTE #ESTHERSTYLE #WHOWOREITBETTER



QUIT STEALING MY THUNDER YOU TRAITOR


----------



## Melian

biglynch said:


> At work staying busy.



When can I rep you again??!


----------



## spookytwigg

So yep. Kind of rough.


----------



## Sasquatch!

spookytwigg said:


> *boo!*
> 
> So yep. Kind of rough.



Dayum that's scary!


----------



## spookytwigg

Sasquatch! said:


> Dayum that's scary!



They don't call me Spooky for nothing.


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> When can I rep you again??!



This counts in my headspace. Or at least I'm counting it.
And apparently I can't give it to you either.


----------



## ConnieLynn

This thread is the first time in ages that I've wanted to spread some rep, but I still couldn't spread it where I wanted it! So, for those I missed:

Nice hands 

Overalls for the win!


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

spookytwigg said:


> So yep. Kind of rough.



I think the "rough" look is kinda sexy :wubu:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

In the car selfie :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I think the "rough" look is kinda sexy :wubu:



I agree whole heartidly


----------



## ODFFA

I hope couples selfies are allowed....

View attachment 111280


----------



## spookytwigg

I think we can allow that.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I hope couples selfies are allowed....



d'Aaaaawwwww! I just want to woojie both of your faces!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> d'Aaaaawwwww! I just want to woojie both of your faces!



what is this...woojie you speak of?


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what is this...woojie you speak of?



Maybe this is just what my family calls it? 

1) open your hand, spread out the fingers
2) apply hand lightly over pet/person's face (making contact mostly with fingers, not palm)
3) twist hand back and forth make "woojie-woojie-woojie" noises 
4) laugh at affronted cat/child/partner and tell them they were so cute you could not resist
5) suffer appropriate retliation

:bow:


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> In the car selfie :happy:



You look happy in deed and very nice


----------



## azerty

ODFFA said:


> I hope couples selfies are allowed....
> 
> View attachment 111280



So beautiful picture


----------



## Cobra Verde

In retrospect it was only a matter of time...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

azerty said:


> You look happy in deed and very nice



I am...thank you sweets! xo


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Maybe this is just what my family calls it?
> 
> 1) open your hand, spread out the fingers
> 2) apply hand lightly over pet/person's face (making contact mostly with fingers, not palm)
> 3) twist hand back and forth make "woojie-woojie-woojie" noises
> 4) laugh at affronted cat/child/partner and tell them they were so cute you could not resist
> *5) suffer appropriate retaliation*
> 
> :bow:



:happy:


Yeeeeeah, sorry about the hand bites :blush:
........I just couldn't resist.


----------



## freakyfred

kinkykitten said:


> -picture-





Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> In the car selfie :happy:





ODFFA said:


> I hope couples selfies are allowed....



cuties cuties everywhere.


----------



## reuben6380

I was going to make the duck face but in the end i decided to go with more of a blue steel


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

reuben6380 said:


> I was going to make the duck face but in the end i decided to go with more of a blue steel



your camera is legit.


----------



## freakyfred

Foolish man continues to spend all his money on pop culture shirts


----------



## spookytwigg

There is really nothing wrong with that money spent.


----------



## biglynch

I have a string vest, a big bushy beard, so now I'm gonna grow a mullet. 

Oh and a smiley selfie. This was not easy to pull off. 

View attachment rsz_img_20131117_013711.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> I have a string vest, a big bushy beard, so now I'm gonna grow a mullet.
> 
> Oh and a smiley selfie. This was not easy to pull off.



Yup, a smiley selfie rating less than 8.5 on the Creepiness Scale will get you thrown out of the Wyatt family _real_ quick. A grateful Dims community thanks you, though


----------



## HDANGEL15

ODFFA said:


> Yup, a smiley selfie rating less than 8.5 on the Creepiness Scale will get you thrown out of the Wyatt family _real_ quick. A grateful Dims community thanks you, though



*TRUE FACT....string vest and bushy SMILING  face included*


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> I hope couples selfies are allowed....
> 
> View attachment 111280


How did I miss this. Your pup loves a kip I've noticed. Sweeter than a toffee apple dipped in sugar then wrapped in candyfloss.


----------



## kizzylove

Me 
View attachment 943054_119468891591346_1240475687_n.jpg


View attachment 198940_110576802480555_672403977_n.jpg


----------



## biglynch

Generic selfie with all new bonus nipple action. 

Football on the sofa day. Good stuffs. 

View attachment IMG_20131124_131732.jpg


----------



## azerty

kizzylove said:


> Me
> View attachment 111356
> 
> 
> View attachment 111357



Very nice as usual


----------



## Anjula

kizzylove said:


> Me



Oh my you're so pretty  love your hair :wubu:

And I totally love this thread.


----------



## warwagon86

On a health kick!


----------



## Anjula

warwagon86 said:


> On a health kick!



Despite his pic being huge my first thought was "is he surfing?" lol this mirror is funny


----------



## warwagon86

Anjula said:


> Despite his pic being huge my first thought was "is he surfing?" lol this mirror is funny



Stupid phone hahaha


----------



## Tad

I ended up accidentally taking this pic while trying to get ready to record a video (for the "Dimensions Friends on YouTube" thread over in the lounge). When I saw it my reaction was pretty much " I hope I don't look like that too often!" So naturally I have to share it


----------



## snakebite

I was away all week, I think the cats missed me... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## azerty

snakebite said:


> I was away all week, I think the cats missed me...



Very beautiful picture


----------



## Sasquatch!

warwagon86 said:


> On a health kick!



Slidey floor? Looks like you're about to do the splits.


----------



## Tad

snakebite said:


> I was away all week, I think the cats missed me...




 Great pic!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> I ended up accidentally taking this pic while trying to get ready to record a video (for the "Dimensions Friends on YouTube" thread over in the lounge). When I saw it my reaction was pretty much " I hope I don't look like that too often!" So naturally I have to share it



Awwww yeah, the elusive Tad surfaces!


----------



## ODFFA

snakebite said:


> I was away all week, I think the cats missed me...



Love how you're eyeing the kitty all prettily like that! ^.^



Tad said:


> I ended up accidentally taking this pic while trying to get ready to record a video (for the "Dimensions Friends on YouTube" thread over in the lounge). When I saw it my reaction was pretty much " I hope I don't look like that too often!" So naturally I have to share it



I see nothing asymmetrical.
Also, I've taken waaaay worse accidental selfies


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> I see nothing asymmetrical.
> Also, I've taken waaaay worse accidental selfies



The nose and the chin angle the same way, so it helps disguise it  and it isn't the worse pic I've ever taken, but probably the only one where I look like a frog that is about to regurgitate a mess of flies onto the camera


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's what happens when you decide to hit yourself in the face with a steel bar.:doh:


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Here's what happens when you decide to hit yourself in the face with a steel bar.:doh:



Is your face lacking rugged definition, then you need...

Face Customization by LG Designs.


----------



## BigInBama

Here's me. I need a shave. 

View attachment Selfie.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Here's what happens when you decide to hit yourself in the face with a steel bar.:doh:



Dude, all joking aside, when I get older I want to look as good as you. My sister and I were just drooling over your picture here.


----------



## bremerton

my hair is bad and i should feel bad


----------



## Lil BigginZ

bremerton said:


> my hair is bad and i should feel bad



Your hair is fine!


----------



## azerty

bremerton said:


> my hair is bad and i should feel bad



You shouldn't feel bad


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I am the one who selfies while the roommate tries to poop.


----------



## bremerton

Lil BigginZ said:


> I am the one who selfies while the roommate tries to poop.



i love your facial piercings and hozay is a creep.


----------



## biglynch

snakebite said:


> I was away all week, I think the cats missed me...



Thats one huge kitty. Cool.



Tad said:


> I ended up accidentally taking this pic while trying to get ready to record a video (for the "Dimensions Friends on YouTube" thread over in the lounge). When I saw it my reaction was pretty much " I hope I don't look like that too often!" So naturally I have to share it



I think its impossible to take a selfie and think its a good picture. Everyone I've taken is always a stinker in my view.



bremerton said:


> my hair is bad and i should feel bad



Wrong, and wrong again.



Lil BigginZ said:


> I am the one who selfies while the roommate tries to poop.



ok so it is possible to take a great selfie.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Is your face lacking rugged definition, then you need...
> 
> Face Customization by LG Designs.



Hell yeah. That could be my new business. I'll pack up and move out to Hollywood and set up shop hitting all the pretty boys in the face with a steel wench bar. It will be awesome and lucrative, a real cottage industry! Hey Tobey, you and Harry Potter dude and a few others. I'll be there shortly! HMU!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dude, all joking aside, when I get older I want to look as good as you. My sister and I were just drooling over your picture here.



Sister you say? Why have we not been introduced to what surely must be the most awesome of female lady girls? If she's your hermana she must be cool!

Also, to look like this at 40, I suggest drinking heavily, lots of late nights, laugh a lot, stay sleep deprived for about a decade and a half, and squint through a windshield through thousands of sunrises and sunsets and storms and miles of empty highway! It will get you there in no time!

Thanks for the compliment fella.



Lil BigginZ said:


> I am the one who selfies while the roommate tries to poop.



I don't know which is more disturbing. Are you just chilling in the shitter with him while he's doing his business or do y'all live in like a open, one room flat where the toilet is just right out in the open for everyone to use?

Either way though, I agree with BigLynch, it is an awesome shot!

P.S. I dig the hatchet man tat! More awesomeness!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> P.S. I dig the hatchet man tat! More awesomeness!



I'm a juggalo in recovery :doh:


----------



## freakyfred

bremerton said:


> my hair is bad and i should feel bad



A wild cutie appeared!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I took a picture today that I felt was very flattering.


----------



## Goreki

Stop taking pictures of yourself on the loo you weirdo!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I ended up accidentally taking this pic while trying to get ready to record a video (for the "Dimensions Friends on YouTube" thread over in the lounge). When I saw it my reaction was pretty much " I hope I don't look like that too often!" So naturally I have to share it



Holy shit, this is a rare one. You looked astounded. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dude, all joking aside, when I get older I want to look as good as you. My sister and I were just drooling over your picture here.



He looks fucking awesome, right?!



bremerton said:


> my hair is bad and i should feel bad



So cute! No feeling bad.



Lil BigginZ said:


> I am the one who selfies while the roommate tries to poop.



I love you guys. Have a party and invite me over (and pay my airfare).


----------



## ODFFA

*Posts something nonsensical after Melian as an act of altruism toward the wang-wary* 

Abject, abject apologies to the wang-eager. Can't please everyone. Heh.


----------



## Anjula

Im pic-whoring lately, but I like the way I look on these (almost identical, yes, I know ) two.











Amen!


----------



## azerty

You look nice in deed


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Anjula said:


> Im pic-whoring lately, but I like the way I look on these (almost identical, yes, I know ) two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!


----------



## Sasquatch!

You look confused, Anj.


----------



## Anjula

azerty said:


> You look nice in deed


thanks  


Lil BigginZ said:


>





Sasquatch! said:


> You look confused, Anj.



confused?


----------



## warwagon86




----------



## SailorCupcake

Meeeeep it's been a while since I was on here..... life got beyond insane but here I am again! So have a selfie. 

View attachment IMG_3336.jpg


----------



## cakeboy

View attachment 111671


Well, there you have it.


----------



## biglynch

Gots any spare change! Change!
All my hobo glory. 

View attachment rsz_img_20131202_234919.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Recent selfies of my son and I


----------



## azerty

Still very lovely, as usual


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

azerty said:


> Still very lovely, as usual



And as always...I thank you  xo


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Gots any spare change! Change!
> All my hobo glory.



That is an epic beard!:bow:


----------



## freakyfred

I'm going to attempt to grow a beard on my dumb baby face.


----------



## Goreki

freakyfred said:


> I'm going to attempt to grow a beard on my dumb baby face.


Aww, but it's a cute dumb baby face!


----------



## freakyfred

Goreki said:


> Aww, but it's a cute dumb baby face!



Aw thank you for saying so :>


----------



## reuben6380

Winter wonderland, Florida style.


----------



## SailorCupcake

ayeeee happy tuesday 

View attachment Photo on 2013-12-30 at 22.15 #2.jpg


----------



## theronin23

Did someone say selfie? 







It's about time you guys found out why I was gone so long. You see, I'm Spider-Man.






Also, a little older, but, here I am at work. I love selling makeup for a living, I haven't had to pay for (what I consider to be) the best eyeliner in the world in 3 years.


----------



## biglynch

mmm tea... Ahhhhh spider! Oh and armpits that look like bum cracks. 

View attachment rsz_sam_0649.jpg


View attachment rsz_sam_0648.jpg


----------



## Anjula

Im doing an awesome zombie survival kit for my boyfriend xmas gift and one part of it required some pics, so here you have some hheheh 

View attachment Pojedyncze, 13.12.2013 o 16.50.jpg


View attachment Pojedyncze, 13.12.2013 o 17.43 #3.jpg


View attachment Pojedyncze, 13.12.2013 o 17.29 #6.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Your hair looks awesome!





Anjula said:


> Im doing an awesome zombie survival kit for my boyfriend xmas gift and one part of it required some pics, so here you have some hheheh


----------



## Surlysomething

You sir, are ridiculously cute.






biglynch said:


> mmm tea... Ahhhhh spider! Oh and armpits that look like bum cracks.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anjula said:


> Im doing an awesome zombie survival kit for my boyfriend xmas gift and one part of it required some pics, so here you have some hheheh



I could see him returning to your home town after you died and breaking into your zombie-infested house to cradle these pictures and get all misty-eyed. Fuck, that's beautiful.


----------



## shantheman145

this is meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee[/ATTACH]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SNOW!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

How did I miss this cuteness? I should be fired from Dims!




I'm going to attempt to grow a beard on my dumb baby face. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Surlysomething

How did I miss this cuteness? I should be fired from Dims!






freakyfred said:


> I'm going to attempt to grow a beard on my dumb baby face.


----------



## ODFFA

Me being unusually happy about the steady progress of my hair growth.

View attachment Snapshot_20131220.JPG


----------



## Tad

I love the expressions in all these latest ones


----------



## Treach

Selfie, complete with duckface, because yolo. (The most millennial of sentences) 

View attachment IMG_20130116_112145.jpg


----------



## azerty

ODFFA said:


> Me being unusually happy about the steady progress of my hair growth.
> 
> View attachment 111936



Very nice picture


----------



## lille

Look, a picture of me without an animal!


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> I'm going to attempt to grow a beard on my dumb baby face.



Missed this statement, consider me your unofficial beard coach.



ODFFA said:


> Me being unusually happy about the steady progress of my hair growth.
> 
> View attachment 111936





lille said:


> Look, a picture of me without an animal!



Cheeky grin central, next stop Happyfuntimesville... Real place by the way.


----------



## ODFFA

freakyfred said:


> I'm going to attempt to grow a beard on my dumb baby face.





biglynch said:


> Missed this statement, consider me your unofficial beard coach.



Beards, baby faces, brohood..... everything about this is so damn beautiful.




> Cheeky grin central, next stop Happyfuntimesville... Real place by the way.



*high fives lille!* We'll get you there


----------



## biglynch

Good stuffs, you can't miss the place everyone rides gold plated camels, while singing metal classics in a barber shop quartet style.

Its great.


----------



## lille

I was getting ready for bed and I felt cute.














Anyone wanna cuddle?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> I was getting ready for bed and I felt cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna cuddle?



pigtails eh?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lille said:


> I was getting ready for bed and I felt cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna cuddle?



Very nice picture


----------



## azerty

lille said:


> I was getting ready for bed and I felt cute.
> 
> Anyone wanna cuddle?



Cute in deed


----------



## Treach

lille said:


> I was getting ready for bed and I felt cute.



You weren't wrong. These pictures are great.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> I was getting ready for bed and I felt cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna cuddle?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> pigtails eh?
> ]





Lil BigginZ said:


> Very nice picture





azerty said:


> Cute in deed





Treach said:


> You weren't wrong. These pictures are great.



Ok so Im thinking an over the top battle royal, winner get the cuddle. Its only fair.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

biglynch said:


> Ok so Im thinking an over the top battle royal, winner get the cuddle. Its only fair.



I was a wrestler in high school. Lets do this!


----------



## biglynch

Lil BigginZ said:


> I was a wrestler in high school. Lets do this!



Its on! 

Its so on!


----------



## Treach

biglynch said:


> Ok so Im thinking an over the top battle royal, winner get the cuddle. Its only fair.



Sorry bro; I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## biglynch

Settling in for a night of ufc. C'mon cupcake!

And yeppo my ability to hold a can of coke with my body is a skill. 

View attachment 1388271775527.jpg


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> Settling in for a night of ufc. C'mon cupcake!
> 
> And yeppo my ability to hold a can of coke with my body is a skill.



A bunch of people from my dojo are getting together to watch tonight. I unfortunately have no TV and so will be missing it. -pout-


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> A bunch of people from my dojo are getting together to watch tonight. I unfortunately have no TV and so will be missing it. -pout-



Bad time's. I do hope Miss Tate kicks Rouseys arse. Can you stream it on a laptop or something.


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> Bad time's. I do hope Miss Tate kicks Rouseys arse. Can you stream it on a laptop or something.



I may have found a way to stream it free. I'll find out.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> I may have found a way to stream it free. I'll find out.


Good stuff, make it happen this might be the best card this year.


----------



## lille

A little choppy but watchable. Makes me miss being on the mat.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> A little choppy but watchable. Makes me miss being on the mat.



Hope it stays glitch free and clear.its been good so far.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

couple selfies I took in Portland. Being awesome as usual. 

Giant Hot Dog from a street cart




And a Miami Vice Berry Voodoo Donut


----------



## ODFFA

*wants a coke, a dog and a donut NOW*


Aaaaanyway....

behold my beauteous new neck-lace!

View attachment Snapshot_20131229_2.JPG


----------



## freakyfred

ODFFA said:


> Aaaaanyway....
> 
> behold my beauteous new neck-lace!



What a gorgeous lady!


----------



## azerty

ODFFA said:


> *wants a coke, a dog and a donut NOW*
> 
> 
> Aaaaanyway....
> 
> behold my beauteous new neck-lace!
> 
> View attachment 112085



Very sweet and beautiful picture


----------



## Mckee

For TBBT marathon with friends...turtleneck under shirt like Wolowitz!  

View attachment IMG_1022.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

You're too cute, chickie. 





ODFFA said:


> *wants a coke, a dog and a donut NOW*
> 
> 
> Aaaaanyway....
> 
> behold my beauteous new neck-lace!


----------



## Surlysomething

And you, Mr. are ridiculously cute as well.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> couple selfies I took in Portland. Being awesome as usual.
> 
> Giant Hot Dog from a street cart
> 
> And a Miami Vice Berry Voodoo Donut


----------



## biglynch

all wrapped up nice and warm with my favourite blankey. 

View attachment tmp_rsz_tmp_img_20131231_0049522003134663934480347.jpg


----------



## spookytwigg

My NYE selfie.


----------



## Melian

For 2014, I resolve to be an elf.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> For 2014, I resolve to be an elf.



Do you have any pointy ears to go along with it? Hmmnm..... :wubu:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> For 2014, I resolve to be an elf.



You have my bow, my blade, my axe... whatever takes your fancy :bow:


----------



## Mckee

Melian said:


> For 2014, I resolve to be an elf.



I'm gonna saying this in elvish: Elo!


----------



## LeoGibson

This is why using a Double IPA for your session beer is not a wise decision. Oh well, nothing 3 gallons of water and 8 or 10 BC powders can't cure! Happy New Year y'all!


----------



## charlieversion2

Happy 2014 everyone! Just popping in letting everyone know we are still alive :happy:


----------



## big_lad27

Was browsing the boards whilst watching the darts World Championships, decided to take a quick selfie


----------



## edvis

sexy pose there


Anjula said:


> omg a perfect thread for me!
> 
> thats a photobooth selfie!
> 
> HDANGEL15 I love love love that hat!


----------



## edvis

me after a 3 hour movie 

View attachment 1534837_704773239546290_940304674_o.jpg


----------



## edvis

Sultry and smokin!


SailorCupcake said:


> Meeeeep it's been a while since I was on here..... life got beyond insane but here I am again! So have a selfie.


----------



## fritzi

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Happy 2014 everyone! Just popping in letting everyone know we are still alive :happy:



Good to see the two of you back here! Happy 2014!


----------



## ODFFA

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Happy 2014 everyone! Just popping in letting everyone know we are still alive :happy:



Hell yeah! The people to whom I owe my discovery of dims! 

Alive and both gorgeous as ever, I see


----------



## Tad

Loving all the new pics for the new year


----------



## charlieversion2

D-awe! Thanks folks and its great to see everyone survived the holidays!


----------



## mediaboy




----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> Do you have any pointy ears to go along with it? Hmmnm..... :wubu:



Someday....I wanted to get the surgery, but the healing is so hit-and-miss that it scared me off.



djudex said:


> You have my bow, my blade, my axe... whatever takes your fancy :bow:



And now I want to make a joke about bows and axe wounds. Haha.



Mckee said:


> I'm gonna saying this in elvish: Elo!



Hantalë :happy:


----------



## Melian

mediaboy said:


> *hot pic*



This gets its own post. Great photo, although, in my mind you are actually Henry Rollins


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> This gets its own post. Great photo, although, in my mind you are actually Henry Rollins



You're a liar!


----------



## Melian

biglynch said:


> You're a liar!



I'll tear your mind out. I'll burn your soul.


----------



## mediaboy

Melian said:


> This gets its own post. Great photo, although, in my mind you are actually Henry Rollins



Thanks!

Who's Henry Rollins? /wink


----------



## MattB

mediaboy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Who's Henry Rollins? /wink



He's the guy that ruined Black Flag, that's who!


----------



## mediaboy

MattB said:


> He's the guy that ruined Black Flag, that's who!



Holy fuck, do me!

*n-no homo bro*


----------



## ODFFA

Paleface no like sunburn!

View attachment 112333


----------



## AuntHen

ODFFA said:


> Paleface no like sunburn!



cutie!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Just me....


----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> Just me....



Lovely in deed


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> Paleface no like sunburn!
> 
> View attachment 112333



On the brightside it didn't burn the pretty off of you! 



lovelylady78 said:


> Just me....



Just you? Just gorgeous. Killer eyes and a pretty smile. :bow:


----------



## RVGleason

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Happy 2014 everyone! Just popping in letting everyone know we are still alive :happy:



Good to see you guys again!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Chillin' out, maxin', relaxin' all cool...


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Chillin' out, maxin', relaxin' all cool...



Very nice picture


----------



## RentonBob

Scruffy looking on Blue Friday in Seattle  

View attachment BlueFriday.jpg


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> Scruffy looking on Blue Friday in Seattle



Blue Friday?


(also: scruffy or not, looking good  )


----------



## RentonBob

Tad said:


> Blue Friday?
> 
> 
> (also: scruffy or not, looking good  )



On Fridays before a Seahawks game we dress in our Seahawks gear and colors 

Thanks


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> On Fridays before a Seahawks game we dress in our Seahawks gear and colors
> 
> Thanks



*AHHH LIKE PURPLE FEVER for da RAVENS!!!

 i don't own a ravens shirt hehe*


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## snakebite

Boop.
Boop? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## edvis

Very nice. Sexy eyes. 


lovelylady78 said:


> Just me....


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 112492


Just me trying to look serious and buff haha lol.


----------



## missyj1978

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 112492
> 
> 
> Just me trying to look serious and buff haha lol.



You don't have to try to look buff... :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> You don't have to try to look buff... :bow:



Aw thanks alot!  you DEFINITLY don't have to try at all.:smitten:


----------



## ImNotFunnySTILL

first post! 

View attachment 1546040_10200245397616329_791795678_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Cute!

Wlecome to the site, jump in. The BHM/FFA peeps are the shit. 



ImNotFunnySTILL said:


> first post!


----------



## Melian

ImNotFunnySTILL said:


> first post!



Dat shower curtain


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Cute!
> 
> Wlecome to the site, jump in. The BHM/FFA peeps are the shit.





Melian said:


> Dat shower curtain



*both of these are TRUE FACTS....i speak the TRUTH*


----------



## Esther




----------



## Loki666

Me at work yesterday


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> snip



Korean kitty


----------



## ODFFA

Esther said:


> snip





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Korean kitty



Love:

1. Kitty's forehead pattern
2. Your ring
3. Your lovely, smooth skin


----------



## biglynch

EXTREME close up! 

View attachment tumblr_mzzf5mWPvf1s7e3rzo1_400.jpg


----------



## missyj1978

Just me 
View attachment GEDC0835 (471x640).jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> Just me
> View attachment 112606




You don't have to try to look beautiful, that's for DAMN sure! :bow:


----------



## azerty

missyj1978 said:


> Just me
> View attachment 112606



Just, simply beautiful


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Esther said:


> snip



Damn, so freaking cute and cuddly.

The human ain't too bad either.


----------



## bmann0413

S'up? lol


----------



## spookytwigg

New hat from Chinese new year.


----------



## Surlysomething

New glasses. 

No makeup, act accordingly. Haha. 

View attachment 551111_10151853655597181_848893886_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

I call this shot, "Portrait of a Hungover Male In Repose" or in other words how I couldn't motivate to get my lazy ass out of bed this morning!


----------



## Surlysomething

Yes, please. 




LeoGibson said:


> I call this shot, "Portrait of a Hungover Male In Repose" or in other words how I couldn't motivate to get my lazy ass out of bed this morning!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me and my boy being goofy today


----------



## Amaranthine

Taken while wandering around the UCSD campus - ocean and awkward arm placement and everything! 

View attachment WP_20140208_12_20_39_Pro copy.jpg


----------



## corrupted29

Amaranthine said:


> Taken while wandering around the UCSD campus - ocean and awkward arm placement and everything!



Looking good!


----------



## Mordecai

Nice picture!


----------



## BrokenCassette

View attachment 1014386_10152044693258025_768537208_n.jpg


heres one of me with braids, my new obsession


----------



## Esther

BrokenCassette said:


> View attachment 112895
> 
> 
> heres one of me with braids, my new obsession



Love the bangs, too!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I'm so happy I've been growing the stache out. I curled it a couple times so far, but I think I need some stronger wax to get it to hold. The wax I have only will hold it for a few hours.


----------



## Tad

Mirror selfie 

(although, my arms weren't long enough to catch my face on the side looking at the camera, so I'm not sure if this formally meets the definition of a selfie as defined by international convention)


----------



## agouderia

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm so happy I've been growing the stache out. I curled it a couple times so far, but I think I need some stronger wax to get it to hold. The wax I have only will hold it for a few hours.



Hmmh ... is it really PC to commerate the 'Kaiser' Wilhem II. on the 100th anniversary of the begin of WW I by reviving his mustache style ??  



Tad said:


> Mirror selfie
> 
> (although, my arms weren't long enough to catch my face on the side looking at the camera, so I'm not sure if this formally meets the definition of a selfie as defined by international convention)



There is an international selfie convention ??? .... oh dear I really need to brush up on my international law facts ....


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Mirror selfie
> 
> (although, my arms weren't long enough to catch my face on the side looking at the camera, so I'm not sure if this formally meets the definition of a selfie as defined by international convention)



I think the mirror ones were the original "selfies." Especially dirty bathroom mirrors.


----------



## Esther




----------



## MattB

Melian said:


> I think the mirror ones were the original "selfies." Especially dirty bathroom mirrors.



The half tube of toothpaste and hairbrush make them legit.

Edit- OMG Esther, I can smell the cat breath from here!


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> *cat face*



Such a beautiful pic of you.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

agouderia said:


> Hmmh ... is it really PC to commerate the 'Kaiser' Wilhem II. on the 100th anniversary of the begin of WW I by reviving his mustache style ??


 That is an awesome stache. I can only hope for mine to be as epic one day. 







Here is what mine looks like when I curl it. It needs to grow faster as I want epic curls.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Mirror selfie
> 
> (although, my arms weren't long enough to catch my face on the side looking at the camera, so I'm not sure if this formally meets the definition of a selfie as defined by international convention)



No, it doesn't Tad! I vote for a redo!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya




----------



## freakyfred




----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Img



Just... splendid. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> pic



I want a taste!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

x0emnem0x said:


> Just... splendid. :wubu:



 thank you ma'am.




lovelylady78 said:


> I want a taste!



The Chocolate one was RockyRoad and the bottom was Birthday Cake. It was fucking awesome.


----------



## spookytwigg

Just hanging out with Emmet when I should be sleeping.

(My phone sucks ass for photos)


----------



## bmann0413

Taken on Saturday night. lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

More ice cream...this is why I'm fat.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> More ice cream...this is why I'm fat.



This is why we objectify you :happy:
Also, love the hair!


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> More ice cream...this is why I'm fat.



Yeah, you shove that creamy substance into your face.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

it's been an ice cream kind of week.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> More ice cream...this is why I'm fat.



This is why we keep you. You're adorable.


----------



## Burrr131

New here so said I'd put a pic up  rawwwwwr


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> it's been an ice cream kind of week.



That...that has brownies, doesn't it??

You with the ice cream porn...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I think I'm done with ice cream for the week.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have issues with ice cream and my love of it. The pictures you've posted have almost made me fall off the wagon and buy all the ICE CREAMS!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think I'm done with ice cream for the week.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mirror selfie!  One of the tops I bought today...


----------



## spookytwigg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think I'm done with ice cream for the week.


Dear lord that ice cream looks good... I think I'd possibly kill a man for it. 

You're looking stupidly sexy as always, but the ice cream is seriously distracting


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think I'm done with ice cream for the week.
> 
> *PIC OF JOSE GOES HERE*



1. I like that coat.

2. Hair looks great.

3. I want that cone.


That is all


----------



## ODFFA

Esther said:


> 1. I like that coat.
> 
> 2. Hair looks great.
> 
> 3. I want that cone.
> 
> 
> That is all



NO, WAIT!

You forgot about...... 

4. Dat shirt! Love the shirt :happy:


----------



## Esther

ODFFA said:


> NO, WAIT!
> 
> You forgot about......
> 
> 4. Dat shirt! Love the shirt :happy:



YES
Get this man an axe and some wood to chop


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I need to take some pics so we start mixing this up a bit.

Haha


----------



## fat hiker

Esther said:


> YES
> Get this man an axe and some wood to chop



Royal Stewart tartan shirt! Give that man a brogue and a Scottish highland to haunt!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Last one! My sister and I decided to do cupcakes instead of ice cream yesterday!








As in typing this she says "what kind of dessert do you want today?" Ahah! I love my sister.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Last one! My sister and I decided to do cupcakes instead of ice cream yesterday!
> 
> As in typing this she says "what kind of dessert do you want today?" Ahah! I love my sister.



And I love those freckles.

(Also this had better not be the last one. Seriously.)


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> Mirror selfie!  One of the tops I bought today...



Very cute


----------



## x0emnem0x

Gracias mi amor.


----------



## JaneDowFFA

Love your pictures guys!

How can I post a pic too?


----------



## Esther

JaneDowFFA said:


> Love your pictures guys!
> 
> How can I post a pic too?



You have to host it somewhere first, like Photobucket or Tinypic. Then you click on the option that shows a little yellow square with a mountain in it, and you can paste the url into the box that pops up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

x0emnem0x said:


> Just... splendid. :wubu:





lovelylady78 said:


> I want a taste!





ODFFA said:


> This is why we objectify you :happy:
> Also, love the hair!





Melian said:


> Yeah, you shove that creamy substance into your face.





x0emnem0x said:


> This is why we keep you. You're adorable.





lovelylady78 said:


> That...that has brownies, doesn't it??
> 
> You with the ice cream porn...





Surlysomething said:


> I have issues with ice cream and my love of it. The pictures you've posted have almost made me fall off the wagon and buy all the ICE CREAMS!





spookytwigg said:


> Dear lord that ice cream looks good... I think I'd possibly kill a man for it.
> 
> You're looking stupidly sexy as always, but the ice cream is seriously distracting





Esther said:


> 1. I like that coat.
> 
> 2. Hair looks great.
> 
> 3. I want that cone.
> 
> 
> That is all





ODFFA said:


> NO, WAIT!
> 
> You forgot about......
> 
> 4. Dat shirt! Love the shirt :happy:





Esther said:


> YES
> Get this man an axe and some wood to chop





fat hiker said:


> Royal Stewart tartan shirt! Give that man a brogue and a Scottish highland to haunt!





lovelylady78 said:


> And I love those freckles.
> 
> (Also this had better not be the last one. Seriously.)



Wow, thanks to everyone for all the lovely comments, I didn't realize I could rouse such a response!

Also, somewhere in there a fantasy started cropping up about lumberjacks and scots that I don't think was about me anymore


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

and these are definitely the last two for a long time. I just thought it'd be fun to spam the selfies thread for a while. 

My sister's mid-winter break from work is coming to a close so we're just hanging out. Had me a pancake breakfast and then finished the evening with raspberry filled powdered donuts. I know I know, I have no idea how they do it either.


----------



## x0emnem0x

You knew exactly what you were doing! Quit being so stinking adorable!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I lied  we had one last hurrah and got thai food and ended up some locally made desserts. This is called a "pinguino" (penguin) in mexico. It's delicious chocolate cake covered in thin chocolate and cream filled. 








Seriously, I'm down now.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I lied  we had one last hurrah and got thai food and ended up some locally made desserts. This is called a "pinguino" (penguin) in mexico. It's delicious chocolate cake covered in thin chocolate and cream filled.
> 
> Seriously, I'm down now.



I wish to try this chocolate cakey that you speak of...we need to exchange treat boxes or something...


----------



## Tad

JaneDowFFA said:


> Love your pictures guys!
> 
> How can I post a pic too?





Esther said:


> You have to host it somewhere first, like Photobucket or Tinypic. Then you click on the option that shows a little yellow square with a mountain in it, and you can paste the url into the box that pops up.



What Esther said is one way, but there is another, without having it hosted on the web already.

In the full reply window (if you hit the 'quick reply' then you'll need to click 'go advanced' to get the full window), click the paperclip icon above the text window--it is right next to the smiley face icon. That pops up a window in which you can browse your computer for a file, then upload it.

A couple of notes:
- the file can't be too big (I think the limit is around 100k, which is plenty for a web site picture, but is far smaller than the raw output of digital cameras. In other words, you'll have to compress it first)
- if you later want to delete the attachment you can. Go to 'user cp' (left side of the blue tool bar near the top of your screen when in Dimensions), then go to the bottom of the menu along the left. At the bottom is a 'manage attachments' option. (the only exception is if a thread has been locked, then no changes can be made, including deleting your picture)


----------



## Fuzzy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I lied  we had one last hurrah and got thai food and ended up some locally made desserts. This is called a "pinguino" (penguin) in mexico. It's delicious chocolate cake covered in thin chocolate and cream filled.
> 
> Seriously, I'm down now.



I'm curious if its very simliar to a Hostess Ding Dong. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Fuzzy said:


> I'm curious if its very simliar to a Hostess Ding Dong. :happy:



pretty much the same thing, but these taste better? That may also just be a bias


----------



## bmann0413

Hello again, friend of a friend. I knew you well.


----------



## HDANGEL15

bmann0413 said:


> Hello again, friend of a friend. I knew you well.


*
MOST excellent picture ever*


----------



## lille

My boyfriend took the picture so technically it's a selfie of him.


----------



## bmann0413

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> MOST excellent picture ever*



Awww, shucks. Thanks! :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

Lazy, relaxing Saturday.


----------



## Aust99

Beautiful B!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> Lazy, relaxing Saturday.



what...a...babe.


----------



## LeoGibson

fat9276 said:


> Lazy, relaxing Saturday.





Aust99 said:


> Beautiful B!!!



Correction Hozay. What babes!

( Although, I thought I had a quick trigger on deleting pics! )

Lovely photos ladies.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Nice to put a name (and voice) to a picture. 


Awww, I missed Aust99's picture.


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> Lazy, relaxing Saturday.



Always need more of those lazy weekends... Very cute


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 113226

Peer pressure has made me put this up again.... I was home from a late night out when I posted and deleted within minutes.


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> Lazy, relaxing Saturday.


Very cute 



Aust99 said:


> View attachment 113226
> 
> Peer pressure has made me put this up again.... I was home from a late night out when I posted and deleted within minutes.



Very beautiful


----------



## AuntHen

Thank you darling peeps for the compliments and Nat... vavavavoom! Beautimous :kiss2:

I must spread rep around before giving it to Aust99 again, hmph :/


----------



## lille

Aust99 said:


> Peer pressure has made me put this up again.... I was home from a late night out when I posted and deleted within minutes.



You're beautiful and I love the lipstick color!



I splurged and bought Marilyn from LUSH, I love what it does to my hair. [Edit: And I have no idea why this is showing up sideways…]


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> You're beautiful and I love the lipstick color!
> 
> 
> 
> I splurged and bought Marilyn from LUSH, I love what it does to my hair. [Edit: And I have no idea why this is showing up sideways]



so normally on my phone your pictures show upside down. This time on my phone it showed right side, and now on my computer it's showing sideyways...WHAT IS HAPPENING?!?!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 113226
> 
> Peer pressure has made me put this up again.... I was home from a late night out when I posted and deleted within minutes.



I don't know who convinced you to post your picture again, but I'm glad they did. What a babe! Look at all that hair!


----------



## lille

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so normally on my phone your pictures show upside down. This time on my phone it showed right side, and now on my computer it's showing sideyways...WHAT IS HAPPENING?!?!


I have no idea. The upside down thing happens when you view pictures I uploaded from my computer that were taken with my phone to photobucket on a cell phone. Don't know why, but that's the pattern. This one was from my phone, to my computer, straight to Dims, it was right side up on my phone, in the email I used to get it to my computer, and when viewed on my computer. No idea what happened to make it sideways. I think technology just likes to fuck with me.


----------



## Aust99

lille said:


> You're beautiful and I love the lipstick color!
> 
> 
> 
> I splurged and bought Marilyn from LUSH, I love what it does to my hair. [Edit: And I have no idea why this is showing up sideways…]


The pic is fine on my computer. Your lovely face is the right way up for me.



lovelylady78 said:


> ..........


Gorgeous! As usual. 


azerty said:


> Very beautiful


Thank you. 


fat9276 said:


> Thank you darling peeps for the compliments and Nat... vavavavoom! Beautimous :kiss2:
> 
> I must spread rep around before giving it to Aust99 again, hmph :/


Ta B!!! X


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know who convinced you to post your picture again, but I'm glad they did. What a babe! Look at all that hair!



Hmmm I wonder who. And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Melian

So many nice pics <3

(although, I missed Aust's, too)


----------



## biglynch

Relaxing with a nice irn bru. 

View attachment rsz_img_20140304_042549.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Beard and nipple. I'm very ok with that. On you. Or other men. Not women. 

I should shut up now. Haha

:eat2:





biglynch said:


> Relaxing with a nice irn bru.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Beard and nipple. I'm very ok with that. On you. Or other men. Not women.



WHY AM I NEVER GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU???


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> WHY AM I NEVER GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU???



It's probably the beard.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> It's probably the beard.



You're all a bunch of racists.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> You're all a bunch of racists.



Not going to lie, I'm repulsed by the pale nature of your skin. That delicious, milky, pale, porcelain kissed skin. 

By repulsed I mean turned on.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not going to lie, I'm repulsed by the pale nature of your skin. That delicious, milky, pale, porcelain kissed skin.
> 
> By repulsed I mean turned on.



Oh, that's true! There's that AND the beard. Two of your favourite things!
I can see why you're not merely pulsed, but re-pulsed. You race-ist.

That was lame as hell, but I had to.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wait until you get to your 40's. You don't want to rush that facial hair thing now. Haha




Melian said:


> WHY AM I NEVER GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU???


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Wait until you get to your 40's. You don't want to rush that facial hair thing now. Haha



Oh baby!!!


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> Oh baby!!!


I am getting my thick, black, luxurious chin hairs lasered off on Friday.... Can I send them to you for a good home?


----------



## LeoGibson

Gotta love Texas. Saturday was 80 and sunny and yesterday and today icy and in the 20's and 30's. For you Celsius folks that was 27 on Saturday followed by -3 to 2 degrees. March is where you can see all 4 seasons in one month here!


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> I am getting my thick, black, luxurious chin hairs lasered off on Friday.... Can I send them to you for a good home?



It will be like receiving a bear in the mail 



LeoGibson said:


> Gotta love Texas. Saturday was 80 and sunny and yesterday and today icy and in the 20's and 30's. For you Celsius folks that was 27 on Saturday followed by -3 to 2 degrees. March is where you can see all 4 seasons in one month here!



Jebus...


----------



## firefly

Although it's still cold outside most of the time, first 30 minutes on a park bench this year: 

View attachment IMG_1000.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

firefly said:


> Although it's still cold outside most of the time, first 30 minutes on a park bench this year:



I often wondered what you looked like m

Du bist sehr schön!


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> Beard and nipple. I'm very ok with that. On you. Or other men. Not women.
> 
> I should shut up now. Haha
> 
> :eat2:



Wait.. you mean I shouldn't post my pic of me with a beer between my breast?  what a downer...lol


----------



## Amaranthine

lucca23v2 said:


> Wait.. you mean I shouldn't post my pic of me with a beer between my breast?  what a downer...lol



Now that you mention it, I think everyone should post one of those...


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Now that you mention it, I think everyone should post one of those...



I'm not ready to be a trend setter!


----------



## Fat Molly

intentionally grainy! I'm paranoid about being recognized for some reason.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> Now that you mention it, I think everyone should post one of those...



I have posted pics everywhere... in the naked thread.. in the cleavage thread...lol


----------



## bmann0413

Another peek of my handsome visage. lol


----------



## Mordecai

I just like this picture.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mordecai said:


> I just like this picture.



But it is technically awesome.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> I just like this picture.



Oh god....LOL. Love it!


----------



## Tad

Mordecai said:


> I just like this picture.



Doh, can't rep you yet, but that pic totally deserves it!


----------



## Tad

and to contribute.... yep, it's a selfie all right. Not sure what else can be said for it


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Fat Molly said:


> intentionally grainy! I'm paranoid about being recognized for some reason.



I want your piggie!!!


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> and to contribute.... yep, it's a selfie all right. Not sure what else can be said for it



Saint Tad is with us - don't you see the halo.....


----------



## agouderia

Mordecai said:


> I just like this picture.



Brilliant costume!


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's my scruffy Saturday, just finished doing yardwork, having a beer and getting ready to fire up the smoker for some ribs, chicken, and sausage selfie! Tuesday was an ice storm and today I'm in shorts drinking beer and barbecuing.


----------



## AuntHen

^ don't look so excited about it


----------



## LeoGibson

fat9276 said:


> ^ don't look so excited about it



I am excited..... On the inside!


----------



## x0emnem0x

LeoGibson said:


> Here's my scruffy Saturday, just finished doing yardwork, having a beer and getting ready to fire up the smoker for some ribs, chicken, and sausage selfie! Tuesday was an ice storm and today I'm in shorts drinking beer and barbecuing.



Whew! My goodness. :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I said I'd stop, but baby's first orgasm face cannot be contained.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Here's my scruffy Saturday, just finished doing yardwork, having a beer and getting ready to fire up the smoker for some ribs, chicken, and sausage selfie! Tuesday was an ice storm and today I'm in shorts drinking beer and barbecuing.



Nice pics... but I can do without the Texans logo... lol.. but I understand I am a Giants fan and I have Giants gear everywhere...lol


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> Nice pics... but I can do without the Texans logo... lol.. but I understand I am a Giants fan and I have Giants gear everywhere...lol



Thanks!

I have a really close friend who mostly grew up here, but was born in Queens. He has that same deficiency. (being a Giants fan) We just overlook his lapse in judgment. I see no reason why that courtesy can't be extended to you as well!


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I said I'd stop, but baby's first orgasm face cannot be contained.



You should be the poster child for all things sweet


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a really close friend who mostly grew up here, but was born in Queens. He has that same deficiency. (being a Giants fan) We just overlook his lapse in judgment. I see no reason why that courtesy can't be extended to you as well!



lol. Thank you Sir.


----------



## BrokenCassette

found this lovely fur coat in the thrift store so I tried a glamorous selfie~


----------



## Mordecai

Very glam!


----------



## lucca23v2

Yeah me!!!!


----------



## biglynch

5:30 am, and I'm up and ready for work. Well bit tired but I'm dressed so close enough.
See you on the other side. 

View attachment 1394430938166.jpg


----------



## Tad

Love all of the new batch of pics!


----------



## lucca23v2

biglynch said:


> 5:30 am, and I'm up and ready for work. Well bit tired but I'm dressed so close enough.
> See you on the other side.



Big L.. has anyone ever told you that you have a resemblance to Zak Orth. YUMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglynch

lucca23v2 said:


> Big L.. has anyone ever told you that you have a resemblance to Zak Orth. YUMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nope, but I googled him and I'm taking that as a bigtime compliment. Cheers Miss.


----------



## lucca23v2

biglynch said:


> Nope, but I googled him and I'm taking that as a bigtime compliment. Cheers Miss.



I think he is hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and so ae you!


----------



## bmann0413

BrokenCassette said:


> found this lovely fur coat in the thrift store so I tried a glamorous selfie~



Oh gosh, you are pretty.


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think I'm done with ice cream for the week.



Stop being so adorable. I cannot rep you


----------



## x0emnem0x

FatAndProud said:


> Stop being so adorable. I cannot rep you



I'm glad I'm not the only one having this dilemma.


----------



## bmann0413

Also, a little something for the ladies (or any of my admirers, really). Wink. lol


----------



## lille

Reppin' my alma mater.


----------



## djudex

lille said:


> Reppin' my alma mater.



Ah yes, good ol' Sideways U.


----------



## lille

djudex said:


> Ah yes, good ol' Sideways U.



I don't know what it is about my phone, the pictures never show up the right direction even though they're taken normally.


----------



## freakyfred

London selfie!


----------



## lucca23v2

^^ Hottie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigCutieAspen

quick shot! 

View attachment Photo on 2013-12-22 at 22.56.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

I want to tackle hug you!





freakyfred said:


> London selfie!


----------



## azerty

BigCutieAspen said:


> quick shot!



But nice picture


----------



## kh818

I haven't posted on this site in forever it feels like. But dang, what a good looking community I'm a part of! What a lucky bunch we are!


----------



## Mckee

Just a quick selfie... 

View attachment Foto del 17-03-14 alle 17.13.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Mckee said:


> Just a quick selfie...



Very handsome!


----------



## terpsichore

lucca23v2 said:


> Very handsome!



should we have a water-balloon fight to decide who gets him, or just share?


----------



## lucca23v2

terpsichore said:


> should we have a water-balloon fight to decide who gets him, or just share?



i don't mind sharing....


----------



## terpsichore

lucca23v2 said:


> i don't mind sharing....



ok, you start with MKee and i'll take freakyfred. Irish accents turn me ON! :smitten:

you know, i'm starting to realize i sound like a total ho on this forum, gushing shamelessly over a handful of guys! can't imagine what i'd be like at an actual real-life BHM/FFA gathering, omg.


----------



## lucca23v2

terpsichore said:


> ok, you start with MKee and i'll take freakyfred. Irish accents turn me ON! :smitten:
> 
> you know, i'm starting to realize i sound like a total ho on this forum, gushing shamelessly over a handful of guys! can't imagine what i'd be like at an actual real-life BHM/FFA gathering, omg.



OMG!!!!! Me too! That is my dream vacation!


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment GEDC1142 (412x550).jpg


Here I am


----------



## azerty

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 113527
> 
> 
> Here I am



Very nice picture


----------



## x0emnem0x

St. Pattys Day selfie... hope ya'll had a great one. ^_^


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> St. Pattys Day selfie... hope ya'll had a great one. ^_^



Very beautiful picture


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> St. Pattys Day selfie... hope ya'll had a great one. ^_^



I am so jealous!!!!!!!! I love your hair color!:wubu:

Awesome pic by the way!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Wearing-a-hat-indoors-for-no-reason selfie 

View attachment IMG_20140318_220249.jpg


----------



## terpsichore

et vous azerty? les hommes francais sont toujours trop beau; un(e?) selfie pour nous SVP?


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

It's amazing how quickly you can forget a language entirely


----------



## x0emnem0x

lucca23v2 said:


> I am so jealous!!!!!!!! I love your hair color!:wubu:
> 
> Awesome pic by the way!



Thanks!!! <3



Boris_the_Spider said:


> Wearing-a-hat-indoors-for-no-reason selfie



Love this. Handsome!


----------



## azerty

terpsichore said:


> et vous azerty? les hommes francais sont toujours trop beau; un(e?) selfie pour nous SVP?



Bravo for the French. I think I'm too shy


----------



## terpsichore

azerty said:


> Bravo for the French. I think I'm too shy



my mistake! i assumed from your location that you are French. :blush: i'm too shy to post pics also, so can't fault you there!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

x0emnem0x said:


> St. Pattys Day selfie... hope ya'll had a great one. ^_^



What a Cutie-Patootie


----------



## azerty

terpsichore said:


> my mistake! i assumed from your location that you are French. :blush: i'm too shy to post pics also, so can't fault you there!



I'm Franch, you were correct. And your French is good


----------



## terpsichore

azerty said:


> I'm Franch, you were correct. And your French is good



aw, thank you. So is your English! :wubu:


----------



## azerty

terpsichore said:


> aw, thank you. So is your English! :wubu:



Merci :blush:


----------



## terpsichore

au fait, comment dit-on "selfie" en français? ou est-ce le même?


----------



## azerty

terpsichore said:


> (au fait, comment dit-on "selfie" en français? ou est-ce le même?  )



I guess there is not a single word. I would say : autoportrait photo. I prefer selfie. We use it in French


----------



## terpsichore

ah merci! 

lol, quand je lis votre ligne "french frog", je pense à ceci! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CluHwsAeNik


----------



## azerty

terpsichore said:


> ah merci!
> 
> lol, quand je lis votre ligne "french frog", je pense à ceci!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CluHwsAeNik



Hhhh, I had a very god laugh at that


----------



## Mordecai

I got me more argyle.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mordecai said:


> I got me more argyle.



awwww yeah. Diggin the sweater. I'd PERSONALLY want it to be a V-neck because I have the perfect tie for that sweater, but that's just me. Look good man.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mordecai said:


> I got me more argyle.



Adorable in your super cute argyle!


----------



## Tad

Mordecai said:


> I got me more argyle.



I've got to spread it around before repping you again, but there would have been argyle rep coming your way otherwise.

Also, I think the crew neck works best for you--I think a V-neck would detract from the beard!


----------



## lucca23v2

Mordecai said:


> I got me more argyle.



I love argyle too.. there is just something about it that is soothing to me. Not sure why though.


----------



## Surlysomething

You guys need to learn to reply without attaching the picture. Haha
You're taking up VALUABLE hottie space!


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> You guys need to learn to reply without attaching the picture. Haha
> You're taking up VALUABLE hottie space!



lol.. yes.. but sometimes the post looks like it is coming out of left field when the previous subject is not attached...

Plus I wanted to see the pic pop up again..lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> You guys need to learn to reply without attaching the picture. Haha
> You're taking up VALUABLE hottie space!



you need to learn to stop caring about it so much. haha.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you need to learn to stop caring about it so much. haha.



I'm just like her, it drives me crazy but I deal with it, lmao.

TEACH ME SENPAI!


----------



## violetviolets

freakyfred said:


> London selfie!



Jealous of this selfie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Do I know you?



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you need to learn to stop caring about it so much. haha.


----------



## violetviolets

I already posted a photo from this blue lipstick selfie session. I haven't had a selfie session in ages, so I guess I am excited! 

View attachment photo (1).JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

violetviolets said:


> I already posted a photo from this blue lipstick selfie session. I haven't had a selfie session in ages, so I guess I am excited!



I love Montreal. What a fantastic place.


----------



## biglynch

Cup of tea selfie. Why the fudge not. 

View attachment IMG_20140321_213207.jpg


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> Cup of tea selfie. Why the fudge not.


Tea is fantastic, I need to ask my dad to bring some back when he goes to London next.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> Tea is fantastic, I need to ask my dad to bring some back when he goes to London next.



Funny, I need to ask your dad to bring you the next time he goes London


----------



## freakyfred

haircuuuut


----------



## TwilightStarr

I mean it's not your standard selfie but it is a picture of a part of myself 








Multiple incisions, re-breaking one of the fractures, 3 pins, & some stitches. This is what my finger looks like 2 weeks after surgery


----------



## Esther




----------



## Esther

TwilightStarr said:


> Multiple incisions, re-breaking one of the fractures, 3 pins, & some stitches. This is what my finger looks like 2 weeks after surgery



Ouch! How's it doing?


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 113682


My gf had me take a pic with her. She held her phone in our faces. That's a selfie, yeah? Lol


----------



## AuntHen

FatAndProud said:


> My gf had me take a pic with her. She held her phone in our faces. That's a selfie, yeah? Lol



This looks like a 1940s advertisement! So retro and pretty.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Esther said:


> Ouch! How's it doing?



It's fine, Thanks for asking 

It didn't hurt half as bad as I thought it would after the pain block from surgery wore off. 
I only had to take the pain medicine for a few days, thank goodness!! 

When the Dr. unwrapped it yesterday I was so scared to see what it looked like. But once I saw it I was just intrigued and a little creeped out lol 
He said it is healing good and I go back in 3 weeks to get the pins out


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

TwilightStarr said:


> I mean it's not your standard selfie but it is a picture of a part of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple incisions, re-breaking one of the fractures, 3 pins, & some stitches. This is what my finger looks like 2 weeks after surgery


So, the first time I looked at this picture I saw the stitches and the little pins that looks liked ice cream cones. I didn't catch the text at the bottom so I was a little confused. After Esther quoted it, I finally saw it  hope you're doing better. That looks like it fucking hurt. 


Esther said:


>


This is what a Pirate-Princess looks like. 


FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 113682
> 
> 
> My gf had me take a pic with her. She held her phone in our faces. That's a selfie, yeah? Lol



So pretty, lady!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So, the first time I looked at this picture I saw the stitches and the little pins that looks liked ice cream cones. I didn't catch the text at the bottom so I was a little confused. After Esther quoted it, I finally saw it  hope you're doing better. That looks like it fucking hurt.



That's the first time someone has said they look like ice cream cones  LMAO!!

I'm doing fine, a lot better than I expected. Just a pain in the butt with it being bandaged up and having to do everything one handed. 
And I know your dirty mind will have something to say about "one hand"  lol


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment GEDC1202 (520x388).jpg


Me right now


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is what a Pirate-Princess looks like.



We arrrrrrrr rare birds.


----------



## Surlysomething

Rainy, gloomy Vancouver day. 

Window selfie. Haha. Check out those guns 

View attachment 13473599325_98e6c6b0f0_z.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

TwilightStarr said:


> I mean it's not your standard selfie but it is a picture of a part of myself
> Multiple incisions, re-breaking one of the fractures, 3 pins, & some stitches. This is what my finger looks like 2 weeks after surgery



Ouch! Hope it heals up nicely for you.



Esther said:


> .....



I agree with Hozay on the pirate-princess thing. With that look you should be on a dhow somewhere ready to separate a merchant from his wares!



FatAndProud said:


> My gf had me take a pic with her. She held her phone in our faces. That's a selfie, yeah? Lol



Great pic. I really dig that retro look those glasses give you.



missyj1978 said:


> Me right now



Sassy! Almost like your daring someone to do something.



Surlysomething said:


> Rainy, gloomy Vancouver day.
> 
> Window selfie. Haha. Check out those guns



Really cool shot. I like the apparition-like quality it gives to it.


----------



## TwilightStarr

LeoGibson said:


> Ouch! Hope it heals up nicely for you.




Just went to the surgeon the other day and he said it is doing real good  
The Xray they took looked excellent, considering the last Xray before surgery the bones were still completely separate. It was good to see them back together


----------



## x0emnem0x

I was out celebrating my best friends 21st. <3


----------



## Yakatori

What was Tim Tebow doing there?!


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> I was out celebrating my best friends 21st. <3



Ahhhhhh...to be 21 again. BTW...he does look a bit like Tim Teabow as Yakatori said.


----------



## lucca23v2

Just thought I would take a pic this morning..


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 113682
> 
> 
> My gf had me take a pic with her. She held her phone in our faces. That's a selfie, yeah? Lol



Great pic!



fat9276 said:


> This looks like a 1940s advertisement! So retro and pretty.



This was the first thing I thought of when I saw it.


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Rainy, gloomy Vancouver day.
> 
> Window selfie. Haha. *Check out those guns*



The guns ain't all I'm checking out! Nice pic!


----------



## azerty

lucca23v2 said:


> Just thought I would take a pic this morning..



Very nice picture


----------



## FatAndProud

fat9276 said:


> This looks like a 1940s advertisement! So retro and pretty.


Thank you so much  I admire you that way, ya know? I love looking at the pics you post in your cute dresses and lipstick. I have a crush...shhhh lol :wubu: 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So pretty, lady!


Thank you!!!! :blush:



LeoGibson said:


> Great pic. I really dig that retro look those glasses give you.



Thank you. My glasses are literally retro - I've had the frames since the 6th grade  I'm cheap lol



daddyoh70 said:


> Great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first thing I thought of when I saw it.



Awwwwwww, aren't you sweet. I think I look sexier than her, though. Sorry. I'm a princess. :happy::kiss2: lol


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> Awwwwwww, aren't you sweet. I think I look sexier than her, though. Sorry. I'm a princess. :happy::kiss2: lol



Well of course you look way sexier than her.. Nothing wrong with being a princess either. No apology needed there.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Sleepy selfie...


----------



## missyj1978

Selfie while on vacation 

View attachment GEDC1256 (352x480).jpg


----------



## terpsichore

lovelylady, your username suits you! you are indeed lovely. 

and you too, missyj!  just beautiful.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

terpsichore said:


> lovelylady, your username suits you! you are indeed lovely.
> 
> and you too, missyj!  just beautiful.



I was SO excited to see that you were the last person to post. I rushed in here only to be...disappointed.


----------



## biglynch

lovelylady78 said:


> Sleepy selfie...



When I get back to my PC I'm going to rep your face.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was SO excited to see that you were the last person to post. I rushed in here only to be...disappointed.



Me too buddy...


----------



## lille

Had such a great day in the sunshine.


----------



## IcecreamMonster




----------



## lucca23v2

cute pic icecreammonster


----------



## IcecreamMonster

lucca23v2 said:


> cute pic icecreammonster



Thank you for the compliment, you look very pretty yourself.


----------



## lucca23v2

IcecreamMonster said:


> Thank you for the compliment, you look very pretty yourself.



awwww.. thank you!


----------



## BChunky

Damn I look grouchy. And this is the first face pic I've uploaded  I think sitting in the sun and heat is getting to me


----------



## Noodles

Only pic I could get to upload! 

View attachment IMG_37252630278806.jpeg


----------



## kh818

I suppose I should post a selfie if I'm going to be checking out everyone else's on here... 

View attachment 10154338_10152349141831796_1751487623290068325_n.jpg


----------



## Missamanda

kh818 said:


> I suppose I should post a selfie if I'm going to be checking out everyone else's on here...




You're gorgeous.


----------



## kh818

Missamanda said:


> You're gorgeous.



Thank you very much, I appreciate the compliment! You are gorgeous as well


----------



## x0emnem0x

kh818 said:


> I suppose I should post a selfie if I'm going to be checking out everyone else's on here...



Giiiiirl.
Gorgeous. :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear

terpsichore said:


> lovelylady, your username suits you! you are indeed lovely.





biglynch said:


> When I get back to my PC I'm going to rep your face.



Thank you both very much! :happy:



Noodles said:


> Only pic I could get to upload!



I love your spirit and sense of fun in this pic!



kh818 said:


> I suppose I should post a selfie if I'm going to be checking out everyone else's on here...



Welcome to the thread, beautiful lady!


----------



## Noodles

Thanks LovelyLady78


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## biglynch

Feeling a bit awesome here. 

View attachment Snapchat-20140410110440.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

biglynch said:


> Feeling a bit awesome here.




HOLY HAIRBALLS BATMAN!!!F     

:: i so totally want to sit and braid your beard into a radical replica of Gimli, Son of Gloin, from the Mines of Moria ::


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> Feeling a bit awesome here.



If you post anymore super sexy pictures, I will not be held responsible for my actions


----------



## Post_Ironic

biglynch said:


> Feeling a bit awesome here.



Dude. That beard is so epic. Rocking a blazer of some sort would be wicked with that beard. Something along the lines of the style of the lead singer from the Amplifetes. Blinded by the Moonlight ~ Amplifetes


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

First flannel Friday at work. 

They weren't joking. Flannel EVERYWHERE!


----------



## terpsichore

what's in that mug?


----------



## biglynch

I love selfies. 

View attachment rsz_1img_20140411_094244.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> First flannel Friday at work.
> 
> They weren't joking. Flannel EVERYWHERE!



haha! Only in Seattle 

By the way Hozay, have you ever heard of or seen Roger Mooking from The Cooking Channel? He is a singer/chef and his personality makes me think of you or vice versa so much 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYMAYvowiho


----------



## Surlysomething

Mmmmm....coffee. (I hope)







Hozay J Garseeya said:


> First flannel Friday at work.
> 
> They weren't joking. Flannel EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

terpsichore said:


> what's in that mug?





Surlysomething said:


> Mmmmm....coffee. (I hope)


Sexy juice/coffee. 

I'm not only amazed at the choice of coffee machines we have, but the coolest part is that all of our coffee is from local vendors that we work with. All the food and drink in the office are locally sourced. It speaks to my inner hipster :-/


fat9276 said:


> haha! Only in Seattle
> 
> By the way Hozay, have you ever heard of or seen Roger Mooking from The Cooking Channel? He is a singer/chef and his personality makes me think of you or vice versa so much
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYMAYvowiho



Heh, I haven't, but I'll definitely check this out.


----------



## dharmabean

*Abs  lutely adorable!! :happy:

I'd be curious to the vendor was. One of the best coffee blends in the area is from Raven's Brew Coffee. Dharma Beans (yes where my name is from) is an awesome, rich nutty flavor.*




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sexy juice/coffee.
> 
> I'm not only amazed at the choice of coffee machines we have, but the coolest part is that all of our coffee is from local vendors that we work with. All the food and drink in the office are locally sourced. It speaks to my inner hipster :-/.






Hozay J Garseeya said:


>


----------



## bmann0413

kh818 said:


> I suppose I should post a selfie if I'm going to be checking out everyone else's on here...



Why hellooooooooooo. :smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sexy juice/coffee.
> 
> I'm not only amazed at the choice of coffee machines we have, but the coolest part is that all of our coffee is from local vendors that we work with. All the food and drink in the office are locally sourced. It speaks to my inner hipster :-/


*
that is most excellent...where are you working?*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I went to DC today to see the Cherry Blossoms and rode bicycles with my friend all along the Potomac River....was gorgeous day...too hot for me already lol...or at least the physical exertion part..* 

View attachment cherry.jpg


View attachment cherry2.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Out of all the pictures I took on my birthday, this one was the most normal and the best looking. lol


----------



## biglynch

Had to sort my hair out.... THE BEARD STAYS! 

View attachment IMG_20140417_150831.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> Had to sort my hair out.... THE BEARD STAYS!




Your pictures make me think of this


----------



## Dromond

Double selfie! Micara and me!


----------



## dharmabean

Dromond said:


> Double selfie! Micara and me!



AWE!! Way too jealous here. WAYYYY jealous. I'd love to hang out with the both of you. Why do you have to be across the nation ?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> Double selfie! Micara and me!



WHAT?!?!? This is so cool!!!


----------



## Dromond

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> WHAT?!?!? This is so cool!!!



Whoa, hoss! Don't race to any conclusions! We were good friends having a good time.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

So i'm feeling kind of naked without a stache.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> Whoa, hoss! Don't race to any conclusions! We were good friends having a good time.



ahah, that's what I meant! I love meeting people from dims. It just seems like it's a no brainer regarding how cool it was. Just look at the people involved.


----------



## Tad

Lil BigginZ said:


> So i'm feeling kind of naked without a stache.



Who is that un-masked man? (or at least: who is that man with the unmasked lip?)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. You look all respectable and shit. Haha.

Nice!



Lil BigginZ said:


> So i'm feeling kind of naked without a stache.


----------



## Dromond

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ahah, that's what I meant! I love meeting people from dims. It just seems like it's a no brainer regarding how cool it was. Just look at the people involved.



We had a blast. Micara is even more awesome in reality than she is online.


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> We had a blast. Micara is even more awesome in reality than she is online.



:blink: Is that even possible? then......

 that you got to hang out together, 

:happy: you had a good time together, and 

 That I'm so far from you both!


----------



## mjbmxz




----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> So i'm feeling kind of naked without a stache.



All of my dreams are coming true lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## freakyfred

Not in a pop culture shirt for once!


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



*Holy Hell!!!!!!!!!! you are Hot!*

ok..I will let you get away with not liking the Eagles....lol


----------



## Jah

freakyfred said:


> Not in a pop culture shirt for once!



Very nice!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hey thanks. The eagles are still awful haha


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Hey thanks. The eagles are still awful haha



lol.. dang! I can't even sweet talk you into liking the Eagles just a bit.. come on.. admit it.. it is a guilty pleasure of yours!..lol


----------



## Micara

Totally serious selfie.


----------



## terpsichore

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. dang! I can't even sweet talk you into liking the Eagles just a bit.. come on.. admit it.. it is a guilty pleasure of yours!..lol



the NFL team or the band?


----------



## lucca23v2

terpsichore said:


> the NFL team or the band?[/QUOTE
> 
> The band! I am a Giants fan. I hate the Eagles team.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Micara said:


> Totally serious selfie.



You look cute, much like a Voltorb shaking violently before exploding.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Enjoying a Fudgecicle and trying out some new chops. Pretty much my best judex impression.


----------



## TwilightStarr

WhiteHotRazor said:


>




Excuse me while I go post on the "Horny Meter" thread!


----------



## Micara

Ninja Glutton said:


> You look cute, much like a Voltorb shaking violently before exploding.



Thanks! That perfectly describes my state of being while at work!


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Enjoying a Fudgecicle and trying out some new chops. Pretty much my best judex impression.



I like this trend.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Enjoying a Fudgecicle and trying out some new chops. Pretty much my best judex impression.



May I redirect to post 12 in the terrible pictures thread. 

"and the other because a group of guys at work decided to try terrible facial hair"


----------



## djudex

biglynch said:


> May I redirect to post 12 in the terrible pictures thread.
> 
> "and the other because a group of guys at work decided to try terrible facial hair"



Whatever the root cause the end result is awesomeosity and therefore good in my eyes.


----------



## Surlysomething

Love it + ice cream. :eat2:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Enjoying a Fudgecicle and trying out some new chops. Pretty much my best judex impression.


----------



## x0emnem0x

But first... lemme take a selfie.


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> But first... lemme take a selfie.



Awesome selfie.


----------



## CleverBomb

x0emnem0x said:


> But first... lemme take a selfie.


The board won't let me give you Chainsmokers rep right now.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

x0emnem0x said:


> But first... lemme take a selfie.



Cute glasses


----------



## x0emnem0x

CleverBomb said:


> The board won't let me give you Chainsmokers rep right now.





Ninja Glutton said:


> Cute glasses



Hahaha thank you!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

First picture post in a loooong time. Be gentle


----------



## Surlysomething

Whoooooa. You don't even look like the same person! I liked the original you as well, but the new you has swagger. Hot.

Way to go! :bow::eat2:




Ninja Glutton said:


> First picture post in a loooong time. Be gentle
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Ninja Glutton said:


> First picture post in a loooong time. Be gentle



Who are you and what have you done to Ninja Glutton?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Whoooooa. You don't even look like the same person! I liked the original you as well, but the new you has swagger. Hot.
> 
> Way to go! :bow::eat2:



Thank you!



Lil BigginZ said:


> Who are you and what have you done to Ninja Glutton?



He's now 75 lbs lighter and diabetes-free


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ninja Glutton said:


> First picture post in a loooong time. Be gentle



Holy yum... :wubu:


----------



## lucca23v2

TwilightStarr said:


> Excuse me while I go post on the "Horny Meter" thread!



It's the beard! I swear it is! men and beards...yes!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

Ninja Glutton said:


> First picture post in a loooong time. Be gentle



you're cute!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

lucca23v2 said:


> It's the beard! I swear it is! men and beards...yes!!!



It's not the beard. I'm just smokin hot.


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> It's not the beard. I'm just smokin hot.



lol... now if i could get you to like the Eagles everything would be good.


----------



## Surlysomething

That will NEVER happen. Haha.





lucca23v2 said:


> lol... now if i could get you to like the Eagles everything would be good.


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> lol... now if i could get you to like the Eagles everything would be good.



Isn't that one of the signs of the apocalypse?


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Isn't that one of the signs of the apocalypse?



lol.. maybe...


----------



## TwilightStarr

lucca23v2 said:


> It's the beard! I swear it is! men and beards...yes!!!



Oh yeah! Love the beard!


----------



## lucca23v2

TwilightStarr said:


> Oh yeah! Love the beard!



REPPED! I love this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm finally growing my beard back. I had it trimmed down to a goatee for job interviews and meeting with clients, but fuck it I miss my mountain man look. I only wish the Flyers were still in the playoffs to appreciate it.


----------



## TwilightStarr

lucca23v2 said:


> REPPED! I love this!!!!!!!!!!



I stole it from Facebook as soon as I saw it, I knew I had to put it somewhere on DIMS and then I came to this post and the hot bearded guy heavens aligned lol


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> First picture post in a loooong time. Be gentle



Congrats on being super sexy (and diabetes-free) :wubu:


----------



## mediaboy

It's hot as balls and I hate pants


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Congrats on being super sexy (and diabetes-free) :wubu:



Thank you! I think we're long overdue for a look at Melian's hot visage once again as well


----------



## ODFFA

Melian said:


> Congrats on being super sexy (and diabetes-free) :wubu:



I concur!



Ninja Glutton said:


> Thank you! I think we're long overdue for a look at Melian's hot visage once again as well



And I concur!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 114512


I stole my brother's "good" hat (crisp and clean), took selfies and texted them to him. Lol


----------



## Leftwing63

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 114512
> 
> 
> I stole my brother's "good" hat (crisp and clean), took selfies and texted them to him. Lol



At least it's the right team.


----------



## Tad

Angles make all the difference..... from hobbit to giant, from fat to, errr, less fat


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Angles make all the difference..... from hobbit to giant, from fat to, errr, less fat



You're pretty thin, you've just got a pooch! D'aaaaw!


----------



## ODFFA

FatAndProud said:


> I stole my brother's "good" hat (crisp and clean), took selfies and texted them to him. Lol



*Non-American mind registers after a few moments*
Ohhhh.....SOX. Smmmokin' picture in any event :happy:



Tad said:


> Angles make all the difference..... from hobbit to giant, from fat to, errr, less fat



Such versatility! And yet each Tad is equally huggable :bow:


----------



## The Dark Lady

Just being goofballs with ChubbyBoy this past Sunday!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

awwwww yeah. 

Got treated to tiny ice cream cones at work!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Good morning


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Good morning



Come the hell on.. no one wakes up looking like a GQ Cover.. this is after a shower and breakfast and some styling right? wtf?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

No afraid not


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 114597

Cross posting with the recent pics thread...  not put a pic in here before.


----------



## bayone

lucca23v2 said:


> Come the hell on.. no one wakes up looking like a GQ Cover.. this is after a shower and breakfast and some styling right? wtf?



I'm used to the forums on Ravelry -- I keep looking for an "agree" button to click.


----------



## lucca23v2

Aust99 said:


> Cross posting with the recent pics thread...  not put a pic in here before.



Awesome pic.


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> Cross posting with the recent pics thread...  not put a pic in here before.



You so perty Nat :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine

Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams. 

View attachment WP_20140518_13_14_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Dark Lady said:


> Just being goofballs with ChubbyBoy this past Sunday!



You are beautiful!



Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.



So adorable


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.



Major congrats on the sheer geniosity that allowed for such shiny blue ceremonial cuteness! :bow:


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are as brilliant as you are beautiful...


----------



## Aust99

Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.



Congratulations on your graduation. You look beautiful in blue!


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.



Super clever, super cute, super awesome.
Super, super,super!

Two thumbs up. (That's the maximum amount of thumbs possible)


----------



## TwilightStarr

lucca23v2 said:


> Come the hell on.. no one wakes up looking like a GQ Cover.. this is after a shower and breakfast and some styling right? wtf?




Agree 100% with what she said!!


----------



## lucca23v2

TwilightStarr said:


> Agree 100% with what she said!!



I mean seriously...lol.. hair is a "perfect" mess....no eye gunk in the corners of the eyes.....lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.



Congrats! Gorgeous! <3


----------



## Surlysomething

Big congrats you brainy girl! :bow::bow 




Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.


----------



## FatAndProud

Post-workout; not taking a poop selfie.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> Post-workout; not taking a poop selfie.



Oh My Stars and Garters! :smitten: Who has been taking the youth pills? 

Fuzzy is out of rep! Fuzzy needs food.. badly..


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> Oh My Stars and Garters! :smitten: Who has been taking the youth pills?
> 
> Fuzzy is out of rep! Fuzzy needs food.. badly..



Fat women don't age, we become softer


----------



## lucca23v2

FatAndProud said:


> Fat women don't age, we become softer



Definitely a plus to being fat...lol


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.



Can't believe I missed this. A huge belated congratulations! Looking quite fantastic there -- not that this is news. :wubu:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I'm real confused and have been for awhile on this whole mirror selfie pic a public restroom thing. Can someone please explain this to me? Am I missing some inside joke?


----------



## bayone

From a few weeks back: modelling the turban I made for Mother's Day (because my parents are cosplayers: they took up English Country Dance when they retired and have been assembling Regency outfits).

View attachment Regency.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bayone said:


> From a few weeks back: modelling the turban I made for Mother's Day (because my parents are cosplayers: they took up English Country Dance when they retired and have been assembling Regency outfits).
> 
> View attachment 114740



It's lovely to put a face to the name!


----------



## ODFFA

bayone said:


> From a few weeks back: modelling the turban I made for Mother's Day (because my parents are cosplayers: they took up English Country Dance when they retired and have been assembling Regency outfits).



You're lovely! And as for the turban, just..... :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

FatAndProud said:


> Post-workout; not taking a poop selfie.



cutie!



bayone said:


> From a few weeks back: modelling the turban I made for Mother's Day (because my parents are cosplayers: they took up English Country Dance when they retired and have been assembling Regency outfits).



This belongs in the Jane Austen thread! I love it! You are so naturally beautiful


----------



## bayone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's lovely to put a face to the name!



Little do they suspect I am actually two genetically-enhanced geckos teaming up to work this keyboard.

Uh-oh. Did we just type that?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bayone said:


> Little do they suspect I am actually two genetically-enhanced geckos teaming up to work this keyboard.
> 
> Uh-oh. Did we just type that?



Ahah, well true or not, you're very beautiful. I wouldn't say "pretty" or "cute" but I'd go with beautiful. 

But you already knows weaknesses, Canadian, pale skin, Tim-bits, cheese-whiz, kraft dinner, exotic Canadian accents. You win!


----------



## bayone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> But you already knows weaknesses, Canadian, pale skin, Tim-bits, cheese-whiz, kraft dinner, exotic Canadian accents.



Poutine? :eat1:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bayone said:


> Poutine? :eat1:



someone knows how to talk Canadian Dirty to me.


----------



## bayone

Tourrrrtierrre......:eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bayone said:


> Tourrrrtierrre......:eat2:



If you say "cretons" or anything from a "cabane a sucre" I'm going to lose it.


----------



## dharmabean

bayone said:


> Poutine? :eat1:




There's a restaurant here that serves Poutine:

Gnosh - Moscow, ID.

It's like heaven.


----------



## CleverBomb

They're _everywhere_. It's almost as eerie as it is tasty.

Redondo Beach Cafe -- Redondo Beach, CA.


----------



## bayone

The weird thing is that I remember ten or fifteen years back poutine was still pretty much a purely French-Canadian thing, and now the rest of the country seems to have taken to it like a duck to gravy.


----------



## Esther

A few places here in Korea claim to have 'poutine', but they always use gravy with ground beef all in it and shredded mozzarella cheese.

FUCK OFF NOT POUTINE


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> A few places here in Korea claim to have 'poutine', but they always use gravy with ground beef all in it and shredded mozzarella cheese.
> 
> FUCK OFF NOT POUTINE



Ahaha this is why you're one of my favorite Canadians. Look at all that Canadian pride!!


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> A few places here in Korea claim to have 'poutine', but they always use gravy with ground beef all in it and shredded mozzarella cheese.
> 
> FUCK OFF NOT POUTINE



Definitely not poutine!

We have had a 'poutine fest' here in Ottawa the last couple of years ( http://sparksstreetmall.com/poutinefest.html ), where various restaurants and food trucks have had all sorts of poutine, from the strictly traditional to the fairly out there, raising the question of what is the limits on what you can call poutine?

Personally I'm leaning towards:
- it has to use cheese curds. No shredded cheese, no crumbled cheese--cheese curds or go home.
- you have to have a base that is something 'fry-like' that is solid bits that can hold the melted cheese curds. If you want to make them deep fried bits of duck instead of potato, I'm OK with that, but it can't all be mushy or crumbly bits...no hash browns, for example.
- you need to have a sauce that is reasonably thick (will stick to the solid bits), is hot (to help melt the cheese curds), and doesn't have so much going on that it overwhelms the above two ingredients
- anything else you add has to work with the above. You might choose to eat your poutine with utensils, but you should never need them. There shouldn't be so much stuff on top that you eat that before you get down to the poutine. Nothing should be so big that you eat it seperately, unless it is part of the 'fry-like' stuff--so if you are putting in mushrooms either dice them finely, or make them big enough and solid enough to pick up and eat while they drip with sauce and cheese.

As usualy, there is a teensly-tiny possibility that I may have over-thought this....


----------



## dharmabean

Tad said:


> *cheese curds or go home.*




You had me with this...


----------



## Anjula




----------



## likeitmatters

just me after a shower 

View attachment half naked joey.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Shut up, you're too pretty. 




Anjula said:


> Anjula


----------



## Anjula

Surlysomething said:


> Shut up, you're too pretty.



I am as pretty as every other lady on this board


----------



## Amaranthine

Firstly, thank you for all the comments, everyone :wubu:



bayone said:


> From a few weeks back: modelling the turban I made for Mother's Day (because my parents are cosplayers: they took up English Country Dance when they retired and have been assembling Regency outfits).





Anjula said:


> Snip



And secondly, so much gorgeousness here.


----------



## likeitmatters

I thought I would drop in and show me and my very long beard that is still growing.

for some reason my pic is not showing up. 

View attachment half naked joey.jpg


----------



## violetviolets

A selfie before a great evening 

View attachment image (3) (491x640).jpg


----------



## Anjula

violetviolets said:


> A selfie before a great evening



your outfit is stunning!


----------



## biglynch

Taking applications for a snuggle buddy. No experience necessary. 

View attachment Snapchat-20140611121913.jpg


----------



## Micara

Post work selfie.


----------



## KingBuu

Nice selfies all.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Attack!


----------



## MrSensible

^ Ha! Damn, what timing. We must be on the same wavelength.

Straight out of the shower, cheeky smirk, hair doing some weird shit. I'll have to work on my selfie process.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm gonna EAT YA! She's toooo freaking cute.



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Attack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> ^ Ha! Damn, what timing. We must be on the same wavelength.
> 
> Straight out of the shower, cheeky smirk, hair doing some weird shit. I'll have to work on my selfie process.



You needeth work on nothing, other than posting more of your handsome face! :kiss2:


----------



## MrSensible

x0emnem0x said:


> You needeth work on nothing, other than posting more of your handsome face! :kiss2:



Still struggling with those picture-phobic demons, but I'll probably post at least once in awhile.

And thank you, ma'am :wubu:


----------



## Anjula

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Attack!



Daaawwww the cutest!


----------



## ToniTails

FREAKIN' gorgeous!





Amaranthine said:


> Selfies: a decent solution to post-ceremony parking lot jams.


----------



## ToniTails

I wil not survive the effin' CUTENESS!!!!!



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Attack!


----------



## ODFFA

MrSensible said:


> ^ Ha! Damn, what timing. We must be on the same wavelength.
> 
> Straight out of the shower, cheeky smirk, hair doing some weird shit. I'll have to work on my selfie process.



How did I miss this handsomeness?? :wubu: 

---------
Behold the advantage of wearing oversized sweaters!

View attachment 115179


----------



## MrSensible

ODFFA said:


> How did I miss this handsomeness?? :wubu:
> 
> ---------
> Behold the advantage of wearing oversized sweaters!
> 
> View attachment 115179



Even after all the contributions I've made to the rep gods... they give me nothing. Anyone mind helping me out with this predicament?

Your dog is clearly loving that innovation. Lucky, adorable mofo.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> How did I miss this handsomeness?? :wubu:
> 
> ---------
> Behold the advantage of wearing oversized sweaters!
> 
> View attachment 115179



Can I get in there???


----------



## biglynch

I have a new chum, he's a rescuerino goes by the name of Bruno. 

View attachment b0c3c5df-aa24-48b3-94e0-ae4aad363040.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Is he a Pitt? Or part Pitt? He has that squarish head like one.


----------



## Saisha

biglynch said:


> I have a new chum, he's a rescuerino goes by the name of Bruno.



Thank you for giving him a new forever-home!


----------



## biglynch

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Is he a Pitt? Or part Pitt? He has that squarish head like one.


Yep staffy Pitt, he's a chilled out little guy.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Staffordshire terrier, yea Cool dogs I've always liked bull terrier type dogs.


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> I have a new chum, he's a rescuerino goes by the name of Bruno.





biglynch said:


> Yep staffy Pitt, he's a chilled out little guy.



[British accent: activated]
I spy with my li--le eye.......one beautiful bloody bromance <3
*sips tea before I get too emotional*


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> [British accent: activated]
> I spy with my li--le eye.......one beautiful bloody bromance <3
> *sips tea before I get too emotional*



Total bromance. I learned today he hates cats. Poor neighbourhood kitties have been using our garden like a brothel for a long time. Bruno ain't got time for Kittie sex.


----------



## biglynch

Oh I shaved the head. Ta da. Look at that smile. 

View attachment b60f1efc-e455-4564-9f57-8a9a1d6b817c.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Your beard is ridiculously awesome. Can you hide a camera in there or maybe a small bird?





biglynch said:


> Oh I shaved the head. Ta da. Look at that smile.


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> Oh I shaved the head. Ta da. Look at that smile.



:happy: You're getting more Wyatt by the selfie. I love it!



Surlysomething said:


> Your beard is ridiculously awesome. Can you hide a camera in there or maybe a small bird?



I vote small bird!


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> :happy: You're getting more Wyatt by the selfie. I love it!
> I'm going to send my application real soon. I will probably get knocked back as I like a wash, but hey here's hoping
> 
> 
> I vote small bird!



Hmm actuall flapy winged bird or or slang-loutish-uk-term-for-a-woman, bird. Either works.

The camera would be good for work though.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a feeling it could be very handy at times.

Haha



biglynch said:


> Hmm actuall flapy winged bird or or slang-loutish-uk-term-for-a-woman, bird. Either works.
> 
> The camera would be good for work though.


----------



## LeoGibson

Me and Jack taking a selfie break from sleeping one off!


----------



## Esther

Double trouble


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Double trouble



200% Canadian.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

Esther said:


> Double trouble



Stunning...


----------



## Surlysomething

You're so beautiful. 




Esther said:


> Double trouble


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> You're so beautiful.



I was really hoping you'd quote the picture so we'd have a wall of Esther.


----------



## Fuzzy

Esther said:


> Double trouble



Doubly Sexy!


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was really hoping you'd quote the picture so we'd have a wall of Esther.



How DARE you! You know our Surly better than that!

Though, who could object to a wall of Esther?


----------



## ToniTails

......... <3 

View attachment 1173838_539871826086495_1500148344_n.jpg


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Double trouble



This is making me so moist.


----------



## Surlysomething

As if I can help my weirdness. Haha

She's is lovely though. 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was really hoping you'd quote the picture so we'd have a wall of Esther.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm a virgo. It's a curse.






ODFFA said:


> How DARE you! You know our Surly better than that!
> 
> Though, who could object to a wall of Esther?


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> This is making me so moist.




What is it about the moist. Its just... I don't know. I feel dirty.

Oh and I wholly approve of the selfies ladies.

Moist...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

biglynch said:


> What is it about the moist. Its just... I don't know. I feel dirty.
> 
> Oh and I wholly approve of the selfies ladies.
> 
> Moist...



It sounds like you need a towelette.


----------



## bayone

Lil BigginZ said:


> It sounds like you need a towelette.



"Towelette" is kind of a weird word too. It even _looks_ wrong.


----------



## Melian

bayone said:


> "Towelette" is kind of a weird word too. It even _looks_ wrong.



It just seems like a really half-assed word.


----------



## bayone

Melian said:


> It just seems like a really half-assed word.



Could work as a band name though: "The Towelettes." Or "Lemon St-Moist and the Towelettes."


----------



## Saisha

bayone said:


> Could work as a band name though: "The Towelettes." Or "Lemon St-Moist and the Towelettes."



That could work!

View attachment 115316


----------



## Saisha

Esther said:


> Double trouble



You look like a professional haute couteur model! :bow:


----------



## biglynch

bayone said:


> Could work as a band name though: "The Towelettes." Or "Lemon St-Moist and the Towelettes."


 
I see where this is heading.
Album: Down With The Dampness 
...
...


----------



## FatAndProud

Ok, there are total babes into big guys. That's awesome. I'm so jealous.


----------



## CleverBomb

Lil BigginZ said:


> It sounds like you need a towelette.


 ``Yes,'' said the voice again, ``there has been a delay. Passengers are to be kept temporarily in suspended animation, for their comfort and convenience. Coffee and biscuits are being served every year, after which passengers are returned to suspended animation for their continued comfort and convenience. Departure will take place when the flight stores are complete. We apologize for the delay.''

Zaphod moved away from the door, on which the pounding had now ceased. He approached the flight console.

``Delay?'' he cried, ``Have you seen the world outside this ship? It's a wasteland, a desert. Civilization's been and gone, man. There are no lemon-soaked paper napkins on the way from anywhere!''

``The statistical likelihood,'' continued the autopilot primly, ``is that other civilizations will arise. There will one day be lemon-soaked paper napkins. Till then there will be a short delay. Please return to your seat.''


----------



## bmann0413

Check it. It's a lost photo of me that I found on my 3DS the other day. How weird is that? 

View attachment HNI_0015.JPG


----------



## Esther

fat_viking_bloke said:


> Stunning...





Surlysomething said:


> You're so beautiful.





Fuzzy said:


> Doubly Sexy!





Saisha said:


> You look like a professional haute couteur model! :bow:



Thank you for the kind words, friends! 



Melian said:


> This is making me so *SLIGHTLY DAMP*.



Except you, Melian.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> This is making me so moist.



Damn you, now I'm picturing that creepy old lady meme.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Oh, and Esther is hot.


----------



## bayone

bmann0413 said:


> Check it. It's a lost photo of me that I found on my 3DS the other day. How weird is that?



Nice. How long was it lost?


----------



## Yakatori

Esther said:


> "_Double trouble_"


Just before you'd posted this, I'd been reading a number or articles/studies using a similar effect to study differences in sides of the face, i.e constructing different singular faces for people using the reflection of one side or another. So, I'm guessing that's your left; because, for most people the left-side is their better side and typically expresses more emotion.


----------



## bmann0413

bayone said:


> Nice. How long was it lost?



Thanks! About two years, apparently. I hardly ever check my data on my 3DS for stuff like this. Hell, I forgot I even took it. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Esther

Yakatori said:


> Just before you'd posted this, I'd been reading a number or articles/studies using a similar effect to study differences in sides of the face, i.e constructing different singular faces for people using the reflection of one side or another. So, I'm guessing that's your left; because, for most people the left-side is their better side and typically expresses more emotion.



I do prefer my left side! I'm odd eyed in every sense of the word... colour, lid-shape, eyebrow shape. My left eye is big, green and has a perfectly arched brow and my right eye is smaller and brown. I'm not very photogenic when it comes to candid photos, haha.


----------



## lucca23v2

Esther said:


> I do prefer my left side! I'm odd eyed in every sense of the word... colour, lid-shape, eyebrow shape. My left eye is big, green and has a perfectly arched brow and my right eye is smaller and brown. I'm not very photogenic when it comes to candid photos, haha.



two different colored eyes? That is awesome! That is very rare.


----------



## Saisha

Was daring myself to smile....sort of 

View attachment 115363


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Thank you for the kind words, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> Except you, Melian.



LOL!

Don't be fooled, guys. She loves me.


----------



## bayone

bmann0413 said:


> Thanks! About two years, apparently. I hardly ever check my data on my 3DS for stuff like this. Hell, I forgot I even took it. lol



My husband once got his camera back from the repair shop and found it still contained the test picture they'd taken of a glowering employee. He saved it for years because he found it funny.


----------



## Esther

lucca23v2 said:


> two different colored eyes? That is awesome! That is very rare.



I really wish I had one blue, one brown like David Bowie! That would be really cool. My eyes look almost exactly like Mila Kunis's... the colour difference is more subtle and it just makes my face look oddly asymmetrical in a way you can't really put your finger on until you get up close.


----------



## MrSensible

Esther said:


> Double trouble





x0emnem0x said:


> <Snip>





Saisha said:


> Was daring myself to smile....sort of



I'm late to the party here but... holy damn :smitten:. So much eye candy around here.


----------



## Crumbling

Doing manly things with wood and power tools. 

View attachment YERGT5d.jpg


----------



## Laina

Girl+puppy. If I'm not cute enough for posting, he definitely is.


----------



## Tad

I love the contrast between those last two pics! (Both good on their own, too)


----------



## Crumbling

Tad said:


> I love the contrast between those last two pics! (Both good on their own, too)



I could have broken my dog out too, but he's so damned handsome you'd have had to shut the thread down and declare a winner


----------



## Laina

Crumbling said:


> I could have broken my dog out too, but he's so damned handsome you'd have had to shut the thread down and declare a winner



That sounds like a challenge. Do your worst, sir. I have a second adorable puppy tucked away for emergencies.


----------



## Saisha

All of you look great and definitely post the dog pictures please :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

Crumbling said:


> I could have broken my dog out too, but he's so damned handsome you'd have had to shut the thread down and declare a winner





Laina said:


> That sounds like a challenge. Do your worst, sir. I have a second adorable puppy tucked away for emergencies.



Jack says, "y'all wouldn't know cute if it bit ya on the ass!"


----------



## ODFFA

Well, you know, since we're making this a thing....

View attachment 20140225_154145.jpg


----------



## Laina

ODFFA said:


> Well, you know, since we're making this a thing....
> 
> View attachment 115507



Awwww. Shepard faces are the best faces. (But yours is gorgeous, too!)


----------



## Saisha

LeoGibson said:


> Jack says, "y'all wouldn't know cute if it bit ya on the ass!"



So cute 



ODFFA said:


> Well, you know, since we're making this a thing....
> 
> View attachment 115507



Seeing your dog makes me miss mine so much! She was half GS - and you both look awesome


----------



## Tad

*melts from cuteness overload*


----------



## biglynch

Bruno asked if I would post this, and said he ain't got time for cute as he's to busy being boss. 

View attachment IMG_21440201600709.jpeg


----------



## Surlysomething

That's a cute pup!



LeoGibson said:


> Jack says, "y'all wouldn't know cute if it bit ya on the ass!"


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> That's a cute pup!



Thanks. That's my little buddy. 

That pic is what he does every morning when I leave for work. He jumps up in my bed and stretches out and burrows in the covers and goes to sleep. I was taking a quick shot when he stuck his tongue out at the camera. It has become one of my favorites.


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> Bruno asked if I would post this, and said he ain't got time for cute as he's to busy being boss.



Can't rep, but
*surrenders* :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

So my others don't feel left out.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww...how considerate. 



LeoGibson said:


> So my others don't feel left out.


----------



## biglynch

So after a rather long run he did this. I feel we have lost this thread as a selfies thread. Pets are too cool. 

View attachment IMG_20140712_201205.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> Bruno asked if I would post this, and said he ain't got time for cute as he's to busy being boss.





biglynch said:


> So after a rather long run he did this. I feel we have lost this thread as a selfies thread. Pets are too cool.



'Tis rather good looking pup you got there BL.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## LeoGibson

x0emnem0x said:


> .....





Nice pic! Your eyes look stunning in this one.


----------



## Tad

I was looking at all the cute pet pics, and thinking "man, who will have the guts to post after that? Someone is going to have to take one for the team, despite the old line about never following children or animals." Then miss XO....OX goes and manages to raise the bar with possibly her best pic ever. So now who will step up and follow all of this?


----------



## Saisha

Tad said:


> I was looking at all the cute pet pics, and thinking "man, who will have the guts to post after that? Someone is going to have to take one for the team, despite the old line about never following children or animals." Then miss XO....OX goes and manages to raise the bar with possibly her best pic ever. So now who will step up and follow all of this?



I wonder who would have the guts to do something like one of these? 

http://news.distractify.com/people/flower-beards/


----------



## lille

Saisha said:


> I wonder who would have the guts to do something like one of these?
> 
> http://news.distractify.com/people/flower-beards/




biglynch, please do this and post pictures.


----------



## biglynch

OK deal, I will try tomorrow to find plant life to put in my face.

The things I do.


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> OK deal, I will try tomorrow to find plant life to put in my face.
> 
> The things I do.



Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Laina said:


> Girl+puppy. If I'm not cute enough for posting, he definitely is.



Of all the pup pictures, this is my favorite, hands down.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> I was looking at all the cute pet pics, and thinking "man, who will have the guts to post after that? Someone is going to have to take one for the team, despite the old line about never following children or animals." Then miss XO....OX goes and manages to raise the bar with possibly her best pic ever. So now who will step up and follow all of this?



Aww well thank you! LOL! :wubu:



lille said:


> biglynch, please do this and post pictures.



I agree with this. Please. :bow:


----------



## biglynch

OK so not a lot of plantslife. I'm sure some it might be poisonous but hey.

Enjoy. 

View attachment Snapchat-20140715115041.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

biglynch said:


> OK so not a lot of plantslife. I'm sure some it might be poisonous but hey.
> 
> Enjoy.



I can't rep you but I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> OK so not a lot of plantslife. I'm sure some it might be poisonous but hey.
> 
> Enjoy.



freaking phenomenal..........


----------



## Saisha

biglynch said:


> OK so not a lot of plantslife. I'm sure some it might be poisonous but hey.
> 
> Enjoy.



Excellent!!


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> OK so not a lot of plantslife. I'm sure some it might be poisonous but hey.
> 
> Enjoy.



Yay! It's glorious. I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahahaha. Amazing!



biglynch said:


> OK so not a lot of plantslife. I'm sure some it might be poisonous but hey.
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> I can't rep you but I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





lille said:


> Yay! It's glorious. I'd rep you if I could.



To my amazement, I found that I could rep it this morning. I'd rep again, about 20 times, if I could, but I'm glad I could get one in anyway


----------



## Cobra Verde

There's no mirth like buying-new-socks mirth!


----------



## Melian

Would do....


----------



## violetviolets

I don't beat your flower beard biglynch but... i made a flower crown 

View attachment 10527424_10154384912510650_3353559871003647102_n.jpg


----------



## biglynch

violetviolets said:


> I don't beat your flower beard biglynch but... i made a flower crown



Its very very close in my opinion. Plus when you did yours I bet a dog was not looking at with a look on face that sort of said "I peed all over those"

I did.


----------



## Tad

violetviolets said:


> I don't beat your flower beard biglynch but... i made a flower crown



Cool post for your number 100!


----------



## bmann0413

Kiss kiss. lol


----------



## bayone

You may have noticed I have a tendency to make and wear silly hats:
View attachment Photo on 2014-07-25 at 10.05 PM #2.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> You may have noticed I have a tendency to make and wear silly hats:
> *silly selfie*



Admit it, that's just your underwear.


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Admit it, that's just your underwear.



It can't be -- it doesn't have leg holes.


----------



## BChunky

Here I am last Friday at the open house for season ticket holders at Levi Stadium. The new home of the San Francisco 49ers. Go Niners!


----------



## biglynch

BChunky said:


> Here I am last Friday at the open house for season ticket holders at Levi Stadium. The new home of the San Francisco 49ers. Go Niners!


Looks like a hell of a stadium. I'm hoping I might get lucky and catch a game when I'm out there.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Haircut. I could take it anymore.


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor, you're quite an attractive man, but you look rather intimidating in a lot of your photos. Do you look at people that way in real life? If so, I would guess that there aren't too many people brave enough to mess with you. I'm a sucker for a nice smile and would probably engage in conversation with a super villain if he seemed like a friendly sort, though, so don't mind me


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Not the first time I've heard that. Haha nah I'm actually quite friendly.


----------



## Laina

If it's any consolation, I am all about brooding angry!face. And I can't be the only one.


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Not the first time I've heard that. Haha nah I'm actually quite friendly.



That's good to know. :happy: As a fellow Midwesterner (born and mostly raised in IL), I like to think we're a pretty nice bunch.


----------



## BChunky

biglynch said:


> Looks like a hell of a stadium. I'm hoping I might get lucky and catch a game when I'm out there.



If there is a game the week you are out here you should try find some tickets. The new stadium is awesome. You'll have a good time


----------



## Saisha

BChunky said:


> Here I am last Friday at the open house for season ticket holders at Levi Stadium. The new home of the San Francisco 49ers. Go Niners!



Seeing that makes me homesick!!! You are so lucky  Thank you for sharing the photo.



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Haircut....



Like the Jolly Roger decal!


----------



## BChunky

Saisha said:


> Seeing that makes me homesick!!! You are so lucky  Thank you for sharing the photo.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine living anywhere else. Glad you liked the picture. I wish I got a better one with more of the stadium showing.


----------



## Goreki

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Haircut. I could take it anymore.


That is one hot photo. I for one quite like your photo face. Nice haircut.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

First off, thanks all. Second I just realized I wrote "could" instead of "couldn't" haha


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## biglynch

BChunky said:


> If there is a game the week you are out here you should try find some tickets. The new stadium is awesome. You'll have a good time



Definitely going to try, would be amazing.
Edit.

Boo the week I'm there, they are away at St Louis. Oakland are at home so that's the game I will try to catch.


----------



## ODFFA

x0emnem0x said:


> [Gorgeous pic]



Looking radiant, Em!


----------



## DaisyBBW

Hi everyone! 

View attachment 6fmwqa.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

ODFFA said:


> Looking radiant, Em!



Thank you, m'love! :kiss2:


----------



## ODFFA

Ohai! face

View attachment 115788


Watchu lookin' at?! face

View attachment 115789


SO versatile.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Ohai! face
> 
> View attachment 115788
> 
> 
> Watchu lookin' at?! face
> 
> View attachment 115789
> 
> 
> SO versatile.



Needs more chair


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Partaking in a wonderful RitterSport


----------



## Surlysomething

You have freckles. I think you lied about that somewhere around here.

Haha




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Partaking in a wonderful RitterSport


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> ohoto


You look so lovely! 


DaisyBBW said:


> Hi everyone!


And so do you! 



ODFFA said:


> Ohai! face,SO versatile.


And you do too! 


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Partaking in a wonderful RitterSport


Oh what the heck, you look lovely too 


Surlysomething said:


> You have freckles. I think you lied about that somewhere around here. Haha



He did. No maple syrup for him for a week.


----------



## BChunky

biglynch said:


> Definitely going to try, would be amazing.
> Edit.
> 
> Boo the week I'm there, they are away at St Louis. Oakland are at home so that's the game I will try to catch.



That crowd can get a bit rowdy. Make sure you wear some Raiders gear to blend in with everyone


----------



## Dromond

BChunky said:


> That crowd can get a bit rowdy. Make sure you wear some Raiders gear to blend in with everyone



I have a feeling Lynch would be able to handle a few football hooligans.


----------



## ~nai'a~

Why not!? Here's my selfie contribution...  

View attachment photo 3.c.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

I see everyone here is still adorable...long time, no see! I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Tad

~nai'a~ said:


> Why not!? Here's my selfie contribution...





lovelylady78 said:


> I see everyone here is still adorable...long time, no see! I just wanted to say hello.



Wow, there were some lucky cameras yesterday! Both awesome


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ladies! You're all so gorgeous. <3


----------



## indianmn

~nai'a~ said:


> Why not!? Here's my selfie contribution...



Oh such a cutie! :smitten:


----------



## veggieforever

*Uploaded this on other forum thread before seeing this one! Typical, huh? * 

View attachment air kiss.JPG


----------



## ~nai'a~

Tad said:


> Wow, there were some lucky cameras yesterday! Both awesome





indianmn said:


> Oh such a cutie! :smitten:





Thank you both!  :blush:


----------



## Saisha

~nai'a~ said:


> Why not!? Here's my selfie contribution...





lovelylady78 said:


> I see everyone here is still adorable...long time, no see! I just wanted to say hello.





veggieforever said:


> *Uploaded this on other forum thread before seeing this one! Typical, huh? *



Everyone looks spectacular


----------



## Lil BigginZ

So I trimmed the stache because it got annoying. Now I'm going to try and grow the hair out long. Want to see how long I can get it before it becomes annoying. So far I like it.


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> So I trimmed the stache because it got annoying. Now I'm going to try and grow the hair out long. Want to see how long I can get it before it becomes annoying. So far I like it.



Looking rather hot. :eat1:

this emoticon is so fucking creepy


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> Looking rather hot. :eat1:
> 
> this emoticon is so fucking creepy



It reminds me of this whenever I see it. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7SkrYF8lCU[/ame]


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My beer is pink. I was pretty excited about that fact and thought it called for a selfie. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

Lil BigginZ said:


> It reminds me of this whenever I see it.
> 
> *FEED MEH, SEYMOURRRR*



Oh man! Association....formed. I watched the movie a few years back with my ex for the first time, wailing with laughter all the way through. 

:eat1:



ButlerGirl09 said:


> My beer is pink. I was pretty excited about that fact and thought it called for a selfie.



Pink beer + red hair + snazzy glasses = one awesome picture


----------



## spookytwigg

just tried the camera on my new phone... It's not great (it might be because I'm a shit photographer).


----------



## lille

Wedding selfie


----------



## Surlysomething

Very pretty!




lille said:


> Wedding selfie


----------



## Joeyarrington




----------



## luvmybhm

Joeyarrington said:


>



what a nice smile!

everyone looks great!


----------



## AlexR87

Here's a bunch....

View attachment alex1.jpg


View attachment alex3.jpg


View attachment alex5.jpg


View attachment alex6.jpg


View attachment alex7.jpg


----------



## Anjula

We are soooooo cute  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Lil BigginZ said:


> So I trimmed the stache because it got annoying. Now I'm going to try and grow the hair out long. Want to see how long I can get it before it becomes annoying. So far I like it.



In my experience, it becomes annoying just before it gets to the length you want. That's pretty much why mine just gets cut once a year.



lille said:


> Wedding selfie



Gorgeous! You definitely have the smart is sexy thing going on.



AlexR87 said:


> Here's a bunch....



You, dear, are substantially hot. Welcome to Dims. Another young hottie. <sigh>


----------



## biglynch

London selfie. 

View attachment IMG_20140815_181407.jpg


----------



## BChunky

biglynch said:


> London selfie.



I want a cool beard like yours. Mine just doesn't fill in right


----------



## likeitmatters

biglynch said:


> London selfie.



nice to see one that is so full


----------



## biglynch

Cheers peeps for the beard love. It was close to a removal a week ago.


----------



## MsBrightside

Great pics, everyone! 

Me:

(WHR, feel free to pick on my facial expression--I deserve it.)


----------



## Surlysomething

So pretty! 



MsBrightside said:


> Great pics, everyone!
> 
> Me:
> 
> (WHR, feel free to pick on my facial expression--I deserve it.)


----------



## Dromond

MsBrightside said:


> Great pics, everyone!
> 
> Me:
> 
> (WHR, feel free to pick on my facial expression--I deserve it.)



Nah, can't pick on that face. It's beautiful.


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> So pretty!





Dromond said:


> Nah, can't pick on that face. It's beautiful.



Aw, thanks so much


----------



## Saisha

Absolutely wonderful photos everyone  Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## ShyGuy

Because headless pictures get old.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Since some people don't think I ever smile. Here's proof. And I also have all my teeth so that's good. Because teeth are a good thing


----------



## Saisha

ShyGuy said:


> Because headless pictures get old.





WhiteHotRazor said:


> Since some people don't think I ever smile.



Thank you gentlemen, very nice to see smiling faces 

Now, if only we could get LeoGibson to post a pic -


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Since some people don't think I ever smile. Here's proof. And I also have all my teeth so that's good. Because teeth are a good thing



WHR, I :bow: to your witty, selfie-posting genius! Awesome smile, and if you decide to get that HD motorcycle, with that expression you won't have to worry about swallowing a fly.  Seriously, though, you are Always Gorgeous.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thank you.


----------



## Esther

ShyGuy said:


> Because headless pictures get old.



It's nice to see your face


----------



## ShyGuy

Esther said:


> It's nice to see your face



Thanks! ... What's your face look like?


----------



## Melian

ShyGuy said:


> Thanks! ... What's your face look like?



Not gonna lie - she's pretty hot.


----------



## Yakatori

I think she has a kind of Bridget Moynahan quality... But, obviously, younger, more girlish. Delores O'Riordan? Maybe, but, again, younger looking. 

Then again, I have that problem we talked about before, so....


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> Not gonna lie - she's pretty hot.



Yep agreed, she's hot. I'd try to get her a job with a school if she didn't already have a dude and live almost a billion miles away.


----------



## ShyGuy

biglynch said:


> Yep agreed, she's hot. I'd try to get her a job with a school if she didn't already have a dude and live almost a billion miles away.



Whoa, I mean... Those are some crazy compliments.

...But I don't see her pic anywhere, so I guess I'll just have to take y'alls word for it. :batting:

Unless she looks like her avatar, in that case, YES, she's quite striking!


----------



## lille

I wanted to say thanks to everyone that left my lovely comments. I don't usually wear much makeup so it felt a little odd to me to be so dolled up.


----------



## djudex

ShyGuy said:


> Whoa, I mean... Those are some crazy compliments.
> 
> ...But I don't see her pic anywhere, so I guess I'll just have to take y'alls word for it. :batting:!



I'd bang her like a tambourine and still stick around to order pizza, that's how hot she is!


----------



## ShyGuy

Lol That sounds very musical. And pizza-esque.


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> London selfie.



I saw this picture being taken! Woooooo! :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ShyGuy said:


> Whoa, I mean... Those are some crazy compliments.
> 
> ...But I don't see her pic anywhere, so I guess I'll just have to take y'alls word for it. :batting:
> 
> Unless she looks like her avatar, in that case, YES, she's quite striking!



She is literally one of the most awesome people I know. She's fucking hilarious and so down to earth. 

A++ would befriend again.


----------



## ShyGuy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She is literally one of the most awesome people I know. She's fucking hilarious and so down to earth.
> 
> A++ would befriend again.



Lotta love for the Esther here... 

By the way, Hozay, are you - like - always happy? Your posts make it seem like you're one of the happy peeps who make everyone feel good about themselves.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ShyGuy said:


> Lotta love for the Esther here...
> 
> By the way, Hozay, are you - like - always happy? Your posts make it seem like you're one of the happy peeps who make everyone feel good about themselves.



I honestly can't speak for others and how they feel after my interactions with them. I do though, try to live by a philosophy of "do what makes you happy, as long as you aren't hurting anyone else."

There's a quote by a Mexican film star from the 50s that I remind myself of frequently. "The first job of being human is to be happy. Everyone's second job as a human is to make others happy." It's originally in Spanish so the translation may be off. I like to think though, my thoughts on the quote, that if we are all happy with ourselves, our second job of making others happy is almost non existent since they're taking care of themselves. 

Am I always happy? Shit no, but when I'm not I remind myself of all the reasons I have to be happy, it's easy after that. Do people feel good after interacting with me? I don't know, but if they do, that's pretty awesome. If they don't, I hope I haven't offended them. If they're just bitter and want to be hateful...fuck em.


----------



## ShyGuy

Well said man! Well said.

Como se dice la cita en espanol? Porque es muy perfecto.

I'm not religious, but I have a code: don't do something to another that you wouldn't like. 

Happiness is something that fleets and flits. It wavers, and takes effort. It's a practice more than a circumstance. 

Good on you for trying to be a decent human! 

Now, if only we could get Excellent Esther to post a selfie...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Am I always happy? Shit no, but when I'm not I remind myself of all the reasons I have to be happy, it's easy after that. Do people feel good after interacting with me? I don't know, but if they do, that's pretty awesome. If they don't, I hope I haven't offended them. If they're just bitter and want to be hateful...fuck em.



Every dog has it's day right? But I will say I do absolutely love your Snapchats even when they're random or it's just your CUTE SMILEY FACE! It makes my day sometimes. Keep doing that. It's a thing.


----------



## Amaranthine

Post-shower selfie-ing. Even though there's no smooth way to turn that into a verb. 

View attachment WP_20140823_16_59_11_Pro.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Man, I'm kind of sucker for the whole red hair green eye combo. 

Damn you she-devils!!!


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> Post-shower selfie-ing. Even though there's no smooth way to turn that into a verb.





WhiteHotRazor said:


> Man, I'm kind of sucker for the whole red hair green eye combo.



WHR, you speak the truth - there's just something about it. And Amaranthine.... adorable + sexy + lovely. You take the most aesthetically holistic selfies :happy:


----------



## tankyguy

ODFFA said:


> But yes! WHR, you speak the truth - there's just something about it. And Amaranthine.... adorable + sexy + lovely.



Plus well-read, erudite and a sharp wit.

Yer killin' me here. :wubu:


----------



## biglynch

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Man, I'm kind of sucker for the whole red hair green eye combo.
> 
> Damn you she-devils!!!





ODFFA said:


> Oh man! Duh! (It's terrible, but I had to.)
> 
> But yes! WHR, you speak the truth - there's just something about it. And Amaranthine.... adorable + sexy + lovely. You take the most aesthetically holistic selfies :happy:





tankyguy said:


> Plus well-read, erudite and a sharp wit.
> 
> Yer killin' me here. :wubu:



Totally agree with all the above, especially WHR.


----------



## hopeforhopenick

View attachment 1383387_10151966870203529_1467055166_n.jpg
This is my current selfie


----------



## Surlysomething

You're too damn cute. 



Amaranthine said:


> Post-shower selfie-ing. Even though there's no smooth way to turn that into a verb.


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> Post-shower selfie-ing. Even though there's no smooth way to turn that into a verb.





WhiteHotRazor said:


> Man, I'm kind of sucker for the whole red hair green eye combo.





ODFFA said:


> And Amaranthine.... adorable + sexy + lovely. You take the most aesthetically holistic selfies :happy:





tankyguy said:


> Plus well-read, erudite and a sharp wit.



What they said.

You know, I think Im just going to start assuming that this was a seasonal shower, or that you collect and display dissected rodents, or make a habit of using electric cattle prods on people while they are sleeping. I mean, there has to be _something _to balance out the scales, and it pretty much needs to be a doozy to come even close to balancing things out.... 

tongue firmly in cheek for that last paragraph


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> .... electric cattle prods...



Dang Tad, why you gotta make it all sexy like that?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Amaranthine said:


> Post-shower selfie-ing. Even though there's no smooth way to turn that into a verb.



You have gorgeous eyes! And a very cute smile


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> I mean, there has to be _something_ to balance out the scales, and it pretty much needs to be a doozy to come even close to balancing things out....





LeoGibson said:


> Dang Tad, why you gotta make it all sexy like that?



Nnnnope, scale's still all-the-way tipped  And so we remain mystified.


----------



## The Fat Man

View attachment image-2149021843.jpg


EDIT
There we go.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

the thinking man 

View attachment 20140619_171407.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Squinting from the sun but I still like it


----------



## Melian

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> the thinking man




LOL I forgot that you quoted me. Great pic, too


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

Melian said:


> LOL I forgot that you quoted me. Great pic, too



thank you. its easy to quote you, you keep droppin gems all over the place.


----------



## Amaranthine

I'll forgo multi-quoting everyone, but gosh - thank you everyone. You're way too kind; after having been hormonally teleported to the desert of self-resentment, this was really lovely :happy:



Tad said:


> You know, I think Im just going to start assuming that this was a seasonal shower



This is easily the worst one. What kind of person doesn't shower weekly?



> that you collect and display dissected rodents



That's really not so bad, is it? Everyone needs a conversation piece. 



> or make a habit of using electric cattle prods on people while they are sleeping.



Only by request


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Squinting from the sun but I still like it


You look pretty and cheerful on a nice day. What more could one ask for in a selfie?


----------



## poecraft

here i am, goof face 

View attachment 10552463_10204478437743789_8713409264336848815_n.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

Nice pics, everyone.

Amaranthine: I already told you it's no fair for someone to look that good right out of the shower. 

TFM: Great smile!

GEF: You, too, and now I know what people mean when they talk about a peaches-and-cream complexion.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> You look pretty and cheerful on a nice day. What more could one ask for in a selfie?





MsBrightside said:


> Nice pics, everyone
> 
> GEF: You, too, and now I know what people mean when they talk about a peaches-and-cream complexion.



Thank you for the sweet comments everyone 



poecraft said:


> here i am, goof face



Sweet pic with the baby rabbit!!


----------



## FionaForemost

I Suck At Selfies - August 2014 Edition

I am the worst at taking selfies. Like, really, HOW in the world does one end up with a blurry photo with the camera on a solid, stable surface and using a 10 second timer?? I took 2 like this and both were blurry.
View attachment selfies 003.JPG

Also, unintended bewbs selfie trying to set timer between photos. sigh.
View attachment selfies 004.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FionaForemost said:


> I Suck At Selfies - August 2014 Edition]



Very cute blouse Fiona


----------



## x0emnem0x

FionaForemost said:


> I Suck At Selfies - August 2014 Edition
> 
> I am the worst at taking selfies. Like, really, HOW in the world does one end up with a blurry photo with the camera on a solid, stable surface and using a 10 second timer?? I took 2 like this and both were blurry.
> 
> Also, unintended bewbs selfie trying to set timer between photos. sigh.



I abso-fricken-lutely love that top!!! :bow:


----------



## ODFFA

FionaForemost said:


> I Suck At Selfies - August 2014 Edition
> 
> I am the worst at taking selfies. Like, really, HOW in the world does one end up with a blurry photo with the camera on a solid, stable surface and using a 10 second timer?? I took 2 like this and both were blurry.
> Also, unintended bewbs selfie trying to set timer between photos. sigh.



Yes 'n amen regarding that top! Also, love your glasses. Also! there's certainly nothing wrong with boobage, perhaps especially when it wasn't intended (<--- I don't know what it is with that, but hey, a girl can't go too far wrong :happy: ) Conclusion: absolutely no suckiness going on here!

Also.... welcome to Dims! Alllllso.... I think you have a fantastic username.


----------



## FionaForemost

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very cute blouse Fiona





x0emnem0x said:


> I abso-fricken-lutely love that top!!! :bow:





ODFFA said:


> Yes 'n amen regarding that top! Also, love your glasses. Also! there's certainly nothing wrong with boobage, perhaps especially when it wasn't intended (<--- I don't know what it is with that, but hey, a girl can't go too far wrong :happy: ) Conclusion: absolutely no suckiness going on here!
> 
> Also.... welcome to Dims! Alllllso.... I think you have a fantastic username.



Thanks so much, all! I got the top online this spring, I don't remember where but I'm pretty sure it was a UK site (I'd check the tag but I cut all the tags out of my tops, too scratchy!)

Glasses are from eyebuydirect (just took them off to double check heh).


----------



## Miskatonic

FionaForemost said:


> I Suck At Selfies - August 2014 Edition
> 
> I am the worst at taking selfies. Like, really, HOW in the world does one end up with a blurry photo with the camera on a solid, stable surface and using a 10 second timer?? I took 2 like this and both were blurry.
> View attachment 116247
> 
> Also, unintended bewbs selfie trying to set timer between photos. sigh.
> View attachment 116248



Gosh you're beautiful! 

Hi everyone. Here I am with my #1 crush.


----------



## FionaForemost

Miskatonic said:


> Gosh you're beautiful!
> 
> Hi everyone. Here I am with my #1 crush.



PUPPEH!!!!!!! heh How old is she?? You both look adorable!


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



Super cute- love your make up


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Great pics, everyone!
> 
> Me:
> 
> (WHR, feel free to pick on my facial expression--I deserve it.)



Very pretty. No need to pick on anything. 



Amaranthine said:


> Post-shower selfie-ing. Even though there's no smooth way to turn that into a verb.



But you can turn it into an adjective. Gorgeous. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Squinting from the sun but I still like it



Love the red hair green eye combo. I'm always a sucker for that particular look.



lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



Very lovely, henceforth your screen name. I don't reckon you ever take a bad picture! Although that is one of those I'm up to something smirks. What mischief was on your mind?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Love the red hair green eye combo. I'm always a sucker for that particular look.



Thank you Leo- you're very sweet


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Everyone else seems to be doing it.


----------



## MsBrightside

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........


lovelylady78, I think your selfies are better/more artistic than some pics of models taken by professional photographers. Just beautiful. 


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Everyone else seems to be doing it.


Hozay, it's nice to see you back in photo form again.  You're looking quite sharp!


----------



## shandyman

Shameless selfie I took in bed last night 

View attachment DSC_0310.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Very cute! 



shandyman said:


> Shameless selfie I took in bed last night


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MsBrightside said:


> lovelylady78, I think your selfies are better/more artistic than some pics of models taken by professional photographers. Just beautiful.
> Hozay, it's nice to see you back in photo form again.  You're looking quite sharp!


Thank you ma'am!


shandyman said:


> Shameless selfie I took in bed last night



Very sexy


----------



## shandyman

Surlysomething said:


> Very cute!


Thank you very much :-D 


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Very sexy


Hehe thanks man, beer is in the post


----------



## WVMountainrear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Super cute- love your make up



Thanks, Greenie! 



LeoGibson said:


> Very lovely, henceforth your screen name. I don't reckon you ever take a bad picture! Although that is one of those I'm up to something smirks. What mischief was on your mind?



I'll leave that to your (I'm sure) very capable imagination. 



MsBrightside said:


> lovelylady78, I think your selfies are better/more artistic than some pics of models taken by professional photographers. Just beautiful.



Thank you so much...I think that's one of the nicest compliments (if not THE nicest compliment) I've ever received on this forum. 




shandyman said:


> Shameless selfie I took in bed last night



Very handsome! You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Saisha

Everyone looking phenomenal as usual!


----------



## Micara

The Time of the Candy Corn is upon us. Rejoice.


----------



## shandyman

Micara said:


> The Time of the Candy Corn is upon us. Rejoice.


Hehe, that made me laugh so my tea dribbled out of my mouth


----------



## ODFFA

I has badass boots and hipster glasses.

View attachment 2014-08-16_1647.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........


I like your face...among other things. 


Micara said:


> The Time of the Candy Corn is upon us. Rejoice.


I like your face too. 


ODFFA said:


> I has badass boots and hipster glasses.
> 
> View attachment 116341


This may be my third favorite picture of you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awesome boots. Awesome face! 




ODFFA said:


> I has badass boots and hipster glasses.
> 
> View attachment 116341


----------



## shandyman

ODFFA said:


> I has badass boots and hipster glasses.
> 
> View attachment 116341


The adorable is strong with this one!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ODFFA said:


> I has badass boots and hipster glasses.
> 
> View attachment 116341


Love it! .


----------



## big_lad27

Rare dressed smart selfie, well it's about as smart as I get


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

big_lad27 said:


> Rare dressed smart selfie, well it's about as smart as I get



Nice 



WhiteHotRazor said:


>




I think you know that I like it :wubu:


----------



## wildandfree

We'll see if this works? Selfie from summer. And a favorite pic of myself actually.  

View attachment ominikselfie.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

wildandfree said:


> We'll see if this works? Selfie from summer. And a favorite pic of myself actually.




I think this pic sums up the perfect summer


----------



## biglynch

wildandfree said:


> We'll see if this works? Selfie from summer. And a favorite pic of myself actually.



It works. Everyones summer looks better than British summer, and this year was OK. I think I need longer arms too, I can't get good range.

Proof+beard update. 

View attachment 1409329707699.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Just taking pictures and came out with this one 
View attachment 116473


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biglynch said:


> It works. Everyones summer looks better than British summer, and this year was OK. I think I need longer arms too, I can't get good range.
> 
> Proof+beard update.



I don't think you're as stern as you're trying to look there



Ohio Lady said:


> Just taking pictures and came out with this one
> View attachment 116473



Very lovely smile


----------



## Ohio Lady

FionaForemost said:


> I Suck At Selfies - August 2014 Edition
> 
> I am the worst at taking selfies. Like, really, HOW in the world does one end up with a blurry photo with the camera on a solid, stable surface and using a 10 second timer?? I took 2 like this and both were blurry.
> View attachment 116247
> 
> Also, unintended bewbs selfie trying to set timer between photos. sigh.
> View attachment 116248


I really like that top too..


----------



## biglynch

So this is the current look. 

View attachment IMG_20140918_095449.jpg


----------



## Micara

In front of John Lennon's house in Liverpool


----------



## bayone

Scrap-paper Selfie (black sharpie and white nail polish on plain brown wrapper.)
View attachment Scrap-paper Selfie 2014-09-21.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

I had to scroll through two pages to catch up. There is a whole lot of cute in this thread. Gonna try to spread some rep.


----------



## Deacone

biglynch said:


> So this is the current look.



Your beard is magnificent. I feel I must touch it.


----------



## Ohio Lady

biglynch said:


> So this is the current look.


Looking really good there.


----------



## Deacone

It's a bit late and I've gone mad. 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Ohio Lady

Deacone said:


> It's a bit late and I've gone mad.


You have me laughing.. Love the expression on your face..


----------



## biglynch

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't think you're as stern as you're trying to look there


So very very true.




Deacone said:


> Your beard is magnificent. I feel I must touch it.


I'm going to have a beard groping tour as soon as I get back from the states. You're totally invited.



Ohio Lady said:


> Looking really good there.



Cheers lovely.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Me and My Red Eyed Selfie
View attachment 116597


----------



## Deacone

biglynch said:


> I'm going to have a beard groping tour as soon as I get back from the states. You're totally invited.



Will you be touring Bristol in England? I feel I need to immerse myself in such a Godlike beard.


----------



## Dromond

bayone said:


> Scrap-paper Selfie (black sharpie and white nail polish on plain brown wrapper.)
> View attachment 116569



I wanted to rep this, but, alas, I could not.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dromond said:


> I wanted to rep this, but, alas, I could not.



I got her for you


----------



## biglynch

Deacone said:


> Will you be touring Bristol in England? I feel I need to immerse myself in such a Godlike beard.


Hmm I do like Bristol, I'd like to go back to one bar in particular as I think they have my coat. Bustop or somthing like that... It was a shed load of fun. 

Lets mark this as a possible.


----------



## Deacone

Start the Bus possibly?


----------



## biglynch

Deacone said:


> Start the Bus possibly?



That's the place. Had a damn good night.


----------



## Deacone

It's alright - it seems to be filled with hipster twats now adays I cannae be dealing with that


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

My most recent selfie. Taken at my part time job about a month ago.  

View attachment 10461390_718644839934_912709370123427033_n.jpg


----------



## Deacone

I love your hair!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Deacone said:


> I love your hair!



Mine? Thank you!


----------



## Deacone

Yah yours! The colour, the style <3


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Deacone said:


> Yah yours! The colour, the style <3



haha Thank you!!


----------



## biglynch

Deacone said:


> Will you be touring Bristol in England? I feel I need to immerse myself in such a Godlike beard.





Deacone said:


> It's alright - it seems to be filled with hipster twats now adays I cannae be dealing with that



Noted, swing by, get my coat and on to the next gaff.


----------



## Deacone

What kind of music are you into? What kind of drinks do you like? I can recommend a lot of good places  And it'd be cool to hang out!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> My most recent selfie. Taken at my part time job about a month ago.



You remind me of Ellen Barkin- that's a good thing!


----------



## biglynch

Deacone said:


> What kind of music are you into? What kind of drinks do you like? I can recommend a lot of good places  And it'd be cool to hang out!



Rock, indie, metal and a bunch of other stuffs. Proper hip hop, and a shit ton of 80 backwards.


----------



## PinkRodery

Posting this on my social networks and realised I haven't posted a selfie in forever. So woop. :kiss2:


----------



## Deacone

biglynch said:


> Rock, indie, metal and a bunch of other stuffs. Proper hip hop, and a shit ton of 80 backwards.



Oh we shall get on swimmingly <3


----------



## biglynch

PinkRodery said:


> Posting this on my social networks and realised I haven't posted a selfie in forever. So woop. :kiss2:


Haven't seen you about for a long old while, good to see you back.



Deacone said:


> Oh we shall get on swimmingly <3


Awesome! I will do my best to try and sort something out. Would be good to get to meet a few of the British contingent on boards. When I get back from the States we should talk more.


----------



## otherland78

Oh my you look so cuddly and georgeous in that shirt ;-)


Anjula said:


> omg a perfect thread for me!
> 
> thats a photobooth selfie!
> 
> HDANGEL15 I love love love that hat!


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Not gonna lie - she's pretty hot.





Yakatori said:


> I think she has a kind of Bridget Moynahan quality... But, obviously, younger, more girlish. Delores O'Riordan? Maybe, but, again, younger looking.
> 
> Then again, I have that problem we talked about before, so....





biglynch said:


> Yep agreed, she's hot. I'd try to get her a job with a school if she didn't already have a dude and live almost a billion miles away.





djudex said:


> I'd bang her like a tambourine and still stick around to order pizza, that's how hot she is!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She is literally one of the most awesome people I know. She's fucking hilarious and so down to earth.
> 
> A++ would befriend again.



I missed all of these. Y'all are too kind! :blush: 

A selfie for you. I'll even make it a nude:


----------



## Esther

Wait did I say nude? I meant nood.


----------



## Amaranthine

Esther said:


> I missed all of these. Y'all are too kind! :blush:
> 
> A selfie for you. I'll even make it a nude:



All those aforementioned comments are very obviously accurate. And your hair looks fucking perfect on you. 

I think you've managed to make a good deal of people jealous of noodles, which is a strange yet impressive accomplishment.


----------



## tankyguy

Noodle noshing like a boss.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I have a huge problem with Esther and it's because I do think she is hot but also looks almost exactly like my cousin. 

So thank you for not only making me feel like some male pig because you didn't like when I used the term "friend zone" but also making me feel like some incestous pervert.  

And I generally like Canadians too...


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> I missed all of these. Y'all are too kind! :blush:
> 
> A selfie for you. I'll even make it a nude:



Holy fuck I want your couch. Bring it back with you, I'll be your bestest best buddy :batting:


----------



## MsBrightside

Beautiful selfie, Esther. You're always so elegant looking, even with a mouthful of noodles.  I'm also impressed that you can use chopsticks--I'm a total klutz with those things.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Cross posting from another section.. Hope this is ok! 
Feeling cute and bored and there's no one to talk to tonight! Booo! Hope you are all having a great night! <3 

View attachment IMG_4375.jpeg


----------



## Deacone

Esther said:


> A selfie for you. I'll even make it a nude:



Esther - you look so much like Mia Kirshner - it's kinda scary! 

look!


----------



## Treach

Esther said:


> I missed all of these. Y'all are too kind! :blush:
> 
> A selfie for you. I'll even make it a nude:



I approve this product and/or service. Very approve.


----------



## ODFFA

Esther said:


> Wait did I say nude? I meant nood.



What everyone else said!

Except, perhaps..... I don't think you look like Mia Kirshner. I think Mia Kirshner looks like you.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I missed all of these. Y'all are too kind! :blush:
> 
> A selfie for you. I'll even make it a nude:



Of course you look like a classic beauty, because you are a classic beauty  

But am I the only one that finds this picture kind of horrific? It has a zombie-esqu quality, if zombies ate noodles?


----------



## djudex

Tad said:


> But am I the only one that finds this picture kind of horrific? It has a zombie-esqu quality, if zombies ate noodles?



It's more The Ring meets Oodle Noodle if you ask me.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Of course you look like a classic beauty, because you are a classic beauty
> 
> But am I the only one that finds this picture kind of horrific? It has a zombie-esqu quality, if zombies ate noodles?



No, you're not the only one. But you're braver than I am - I thought of zombies/living dead immediately, but thought people would be offended if I suggested it.


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> No, you're not the only one. But you're braver than I am - I thought of zombies/living dead immediately, but thought people would be offended if I suggested it.



I did hesitate, but it just had to be said in the end


----------



## MattB

You're all wrong, I think it's a Cthulhu reference.


----------



## tankyguy

I took the expression to be "zero fucks given".

Unapologetic ramen eating.
:eat1:


----------



## Treach

I didn't get a zombie-vibe off of it, likely because I'm not profoundly attracted to zombies.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> Of course you look like a classic beauty, because you are a classic beauty
> 
> But am I the only one that finds this picture kind of horrific? It has a zombie-esqu quality, if zombies ate noodles?





fat hiker said:


> No, you're not the only one. But you're braver than I am - I thought of zombies/living dead immediately, but thought people would be offended if I suggested it.



Guys - as much as we appreciate a dirty imagination around here, you might want to take a dose of IMAGINA-clean at least every once in a while. Or visit your trusted optometrist for an assessment of your eyesight. 

Who would think of a zombie with this selfie??? 

It's a totally clear case of Morticia Addams stylish little sister eating ramen noodles!!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Taken a little bit ago..  
View attachment 116747


----------



## Treach

The weather getting colder means that it's back to hat season. I know it isn't anything fancy, but I love this hat so much. We've been through some real shit together. 

View attachment 20141003_124605.jpg


----------



## Deacone

I'm super bored at work. Nothing to do but wait!

View attachment image-622122249.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Lookin' good everyone!!! <3


----------



## loopytheone

So many cute looking people! =3


----------



## Ohio Lady

Really like everyone's pictures.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Treach said:


> The weather getting colder means that it's back to hat season. I know it isn't anything fancy, but I love this hat so much. We've been through some real shit together.



Oh wow really cute- love the smile!!


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> So many cute looking people! =3





Ohio Lady said:


> Really like everyone's pictures.



I'll third and say everyone here's mastered the art of the selfie.


----------



## biglynch

NYC has tried to kill me, so I looked better. But here I am still moving...ish.

Roll on Seattle... I smell group selfies aplenty. 

View attachment IMG_20141005_213526.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

biglynch said:


> NYC has tried to kill me, so I looked better. But here I am still moving...ish.



I'm glad you made it out of NYC alive, at least  Seems like the worst place possible to lose your wallet. I never noticed before, but you have a really nice eyes! 



> Roll on Seattle... I smell group selfies aplenty.



Also, you totally spelled sex incorrectly.


----------



## Treach

Thanks everyone who posted kind words!

Looking good everyone who posted pics!


----------



## MsBrightside

Great smiles, Treach and Ohio Lady.

Deacone, work can be a drag, but you still look cute. 

biglynch, ITA with Amaranthine and hope you have fun in Seattle!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> Also, you totally spelled sex incorrectly.



Well there goes the surprise.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Here I am today.. 
View attachment 116811


----------



## Ohio Lady

MsBrightside said:


> Great smiles, Treach and Ohio Lady.
> 
> Deacone, work can be a drag, but you still look cute.
> 
> biglynch, ITA with Amaranthine and hope you have fun in Seattle!!


Thank you so much Ms Brightside.


----------



## BChunky

Selfie in a teacup  Just got back from Disneyland


----------



## loopytheone

I always have respect for a man in a teacup! =p


----------



## BChunky

loopytheone said:


> I always have respect for a man in a teacup! =p



Those teacups are a lot smaller than I remember


----------



## Cobra Verde

That's because you're looking at them in a picture instead of in person.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I don't know if it's just me but I want to take a teacup ride every time I see that pink one in the pic.....but alas, I doubt I'll fit .... and won't be caught trying. *sighs*


----------



## lille

I used to love spinning rides, now they make me feel a bit ill.


----------



## Saisha

2 days ago....

View attachment 116894


----------



## BChunky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know if it's just me but I want to take a teacup ride every time I see that pink one in the pic.....but alas, I doubt I'll fit .... and won't be caught trying. *sighs*



4 guys squeezed into the one next to us. Not sure how they did it. There is not much leg room.



lille said:


> I used to love spinning rides, now they make me feel a bit ill.



Me too. I guess I'm getting too old. We did not spin the teacup much. The first ride that made me feel a bit sick a few years ago was a Ferris wheel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BChunky said:


> 4 guys squeezed into the one next to us. Not sure how they did it. There is not much leg room.
> 
> Me too. I guess I'm getting too old. We did not spin the teacup much. The first ride that made me feel a bit sick a few years ago was a Ferris wheel



That first sentence reminds me of when I was 15 years old and we managed to fit 11 of us in a small Toyota. 

Speaking of getting too old for rides, I'm frigging terrified to go on Ferris wheels now- too many "eye spy" videos on TV showing people plunging off of them - one video taken down at Myrtle Beach just a few weeks after I rode that exact wheel


----------



## tankyguy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Speaking of getting too old for rides, I'm frigging terrified to go on Ferris wheels now- too many "eye spy" videos on TV showing people plunging off of them - one video taken down at Myrtle Beach just a few weeks after I rode that exact wheel



I know how you feel.
I made the mistake once of watching a compilation video about theme park accidents. Never again.

I'm too big for many rides these days , anyways. Except the Tilt-a-Whirl and the Gravitron. Love them every Summer.


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> I know how you feel.
> I made the mistake once of watching a compilation video about theme park accidents. Never again.
> 
> I'm too big for many rides these days , anyways. Except the Tilt-a-Whirl and the Gravitron. Love them every Summer.



I love the Gravitron! It remains as one of the rides I'll still always go on. That and things like the Himalayas/Music Express. 

Also, I knew there was a reason I tend to resent people who make Ferris wheel seats rock more than necessary. Especially when it's stopped at the top so people can get off.

I stopped being adventurous with rides after I got wildly sick off the Top Spin. It figures that I get crammed in next to a fat guy one of the only times that it would be a bad thing 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlI-Q9szwjM[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

So this is my face right now... pretty much the same as always... maybe a partial smile this time?


----------



## BChunky

tankyguy said:


> I know how you feel.
> I made the mistake once of watching a compilation video about theme park accidents. Never again.
> 
> I'm too big for many rides these days , anyways. Except the Tilt-a-Whirl and the Gravitron. Love them every Summer.



Yeah I've seen a lot of those videos. My days on the wild rides ended years ago. The Teacups and the Jungle Ride are about as wild as I gets now days


----------



## Treach

Fall model Treach 

View attachment 20141011_092222.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

A quick snap shot of me this Saturday afternoon.

View attachment 116945


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Got to Spend a little time with a fellow dimmer this week.


----------



## BigChaz

It looks like you guys had a fuckin awesome time


----------



## LeoGibson

Great pics fellas. I sure wish I could have tipped a few pints with y'all.


----------



## Paquito

but where's the picture of you guys making out


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> but where's the picture of you guys making out



Those are "special reserve."


----------



## lille

Ready for birthday shenanigans. Dinner in the city and Rocky Horror at midnight.


----------



## freakyfred

Was feeling all fluffy today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lille said:


> Ready for birthday shenanigans. Dinner in the city and Rocky Horror at midnight.



You are really super duper cute!



freakyfred said:


> Was feeling all fluffy today.



And so are you!


----------



## LeoGibson

A drunken selfie!


----------



## Ohio Lady

spookytwigg said:


> So this is my face right now... pretty much the same as always... maybe a partial smile this time?


Love the pic spookytwigg


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> A drunken selfie!



Very attractive. Thank you, alcohol-inspired impulsiveness.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> A drunken selfie!



You know, I know there's jokes that go back and forth, but I would not mind looking like you at all. 

Good job sir.


----------



## Surlysomething

Keep up the good work. 




LeoGibson said:


> A drunken selfie!


----------



## tankyguy

Haircut +need shave selfie!
:batting:


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Very attractive. Thank you, alcohol-inspired impulsiveness.





Surlysomething said:


> Keep up the good work.



Thanks y'all. :blush:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know, I know there's jokes that go back and forth, but I would not mind looking like you at all.
> 
> Good job sir.



Thanks, but I think if I could I'd trade this old grizzled mug for some of your youthful exuberance I would in a heartbeat!:bow:


----------



## MsBrightside

tankyguy said:


> Haircut +need shave selfie!
> :batting:



You don't post many photos of yourself, so seeing this was a real treat.  The haircut looks great, but your somewhat longer hair was very appealing as well. 

I'm curious about the color of your eyes--they don't look blue or brown in this pic. Gray maybe?


----------



## tankyguy

MsBrightside said:


> I'm curious about the color of your eyes--they don't look blue or brown in this pic. Gray maybe?



They're kind of a mix between green and grey. My dad's got grey eyes and my mom has brown.


----------



## Anjula

I think I need thicker eyebrows


----------



## biglynch

Anjula said:


> I think I need thicker eyebrows



Brow game is strong.:bow:


----------



## Ohio Lady

Relaxing before bed tonight 

View attachment 117164


----------



## Surlysomething

I think they look perfect.

You're so pretty, geez! Haha



Anjula said:


> I think I need thicker eyebrows


----------



## GhostEater

Hey ladies, Underneath this thick opaque blanket I am wearing nothing but 100% underwear. Aw yeah. So much beefcake it's like a one man Lunchables over here. Like a can of SPAM did it with a Marie Calendar's. 
_edit: image removed for raisins_
I'm officially too tired to make metaphors right now.


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> I think I need thicker eyebrows



Nooooooo! Don't give in to brow-temptations!


----------



## Anjula

biglynch said:


> Brow game is strong.:bow:


Thanks &#128513;


Surlysomething said:


> I think they look perfect.
> 
> You're so pretty, geez! Haha



Hahaha rhank you very much kind lady :bow:



Melian said:


> Nooooooo! Don't give in to brow-temptations!



The dark side is calling me


----------



## Treach

Anjula said:


> I think I need thicker eyebrows



This is pretty awesome.


----------



## Cobra Verde

lille said:


> Ready for birthday shenanigans. Dinner in the city and Rocky Horror at midnight.



It's not easy having a good time. 
Even smiling makes my face ache.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## biglynch

Long time, no selfie. 

Please form a queue. 

View attachment Snapchat-2978844851393207090.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm pretty sure combining WHR's hat and glasses with BigLynch's beard would create a reasonable, modern-day (read: hipster) facsimile of Cousin It. 

(And people say I'm bad at compliments. Ha.)


----------



## ODFFA

Anjula said:


> I think I need thicker eyebrows



I agree with what everyone else has said. Nothing at all lacking here :happy: 

Brow-fist! Wait, that sounded a little more violent than I meant it to >.<


----------



## ODFFA

Sometimes I test out certain looks using my webcam.

And sometimes...I take screenshots afterwards 

View attachment 2014-11-01_1507.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

The two stages of a hangover. 

Picture one is Before Barbacoa and a beer and picture two is after Barbacoa and a beer! (yes I totally copped a Hozay pose on the second pic!)


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> Sometimes I test out certain looks using my webcam.
> 
> And sometimes...I take screenshots afterwards



And this one looks delightful on you. I love the shirt/necklace(s) combination, especially with your glasses :bow:



LeoGibson said:


> (yes I totally copped a Hozay pose on the second pic!)



Not quite. Your mouth isn't wide open.


I drunkenly tried to capture the half-assed outfit that I answered the door in for Halloween, but I couldn't bear to post a picture taken in my horrible mess of a bathroom. So...I very naturally edited myself into another picture I had handy. Unnoticeable. 

View attachment XY74Amp.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> I drunkenly tried to capture the half-assed outfit that I answered the door in for Halloween, but I couldn't bear to post a picture taken in my horrible mess of a bathroom. So...I very naturally edited myself into another picture I had handy. Unnoticeable.




Completely unnoticeable. Besides, I was always pretty sure you could walk on water, now it's confirmed! 

I do like the costume too. The dress by itself looks like something you could wear daily, but then again I have a huge thing for women's fashion from the 40's and 50's.


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> And this one looks delightful on you. I love the shirt/necklace(s) combination, especially with your glasses :bow:



Why thank you :happy:



> I drunkenly tried to capture the half-assed outfit that I answered the door in for Halloween, but I couldn't bear to post a picture taken in my horrible mess of a bathroom. So...I very naturally edited myself into another picture I had handy. Unnoticeable.



You look both stunning and adorable. And....you pulled off those heels....while drunk......with all that ebb and flow going on beneath you? I am in awe.


----------



## tankyguy

ODFFA said:


> Sometimes I test out certain looks using my webcam.
> 
> And sometimes...I take screenshots afterwards







Amaranthine said:


> I drunkenly tried to capture the half-assed outfit that I answered the door in for Halloween, but I couldn't bear to post a picture taken in my horrible mess of a bathroom. So...I very naturally edited myself into another picture I had handy. Unnoticeable.



Both of these are amazingly cute pics. :bow:


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Sometimes I test out certain looks using my webcam.
> 
> And sometimes...I take screenshots afterwards



Keep those tests coming, they're totally cool in my book. The neck tie thinkymabob is a quality addition.



Amaranthine said:


> And this one looks delightful on you. I love the shirt/necklace(s) combination, especially with your glasses :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite. Your mouth isn't wide open.
> 
> 
> I drunkenly tried to capture the half-assed outfit that I answered the door in for Halloween, but I couldn't bear to post a picture taken in my horrible mess of a bathroom. So...I very naturally edited myself into another picture I had handy. Unnoticeable.



I may be a bit late for Halloween, and with my nicely snapped ankle, probably won't make it for Xmas, but I'm definitely going to be knocking your door looking for sweets if that's how you answer. Get ready for some Easter trick or treating. 
Top quality dress for sure, I'm in total agreement with Leo on the retro style.

Also grade A* photoshopping.


----------



## MsBrightside

Anjula said:


> I think I need thicker eyebrows



Surly already said exactly what I was thinking. 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> ...



 

The vocals, lyrics, and some of the videos for your favorite bands are too extreme for me, but I could actually get into their instrumental work.

Also, you look great whatever you're wearing; the hat, hoodie and glasses are cool, but they're just window dressing. 



biglynch said:


> Long time, no selfie.
> 
> Please form a queue.



Thanks for assuaging our withdrawal symptoms. 



ODFFA said:


> Sometimes I test out certain looks using my webcam.
> 
> And sometimes...I take screenshots afterwards



Cute! For the record, your hair looks good up or down. 



LeoGibson said:


> The two stages of a hangover.
> 
> Picture one is Before Barbacoa and a beer and picture two is after Barbacoa and a beer! (yes I totally copped a Hozay pose on the second pic!)



Very nice. :happy: But you look too happy in the second one for the hangover to be kicking in--I'm thinking there's probably a third stage.



Amaranthine said:


> I drunkenly tried to capture the half-assed outfit that I answered the door in for Halloween, but I couldn't bear to post a picture taken in my horrible mess of a bathroom. So...I very naturally edited myself into another picture I had handy. Unnoticeable.



This is ROFL funny, although you look quite adorable with furry ears. :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Very nice. :happy: But you look too happy in the second one for the hangover to be kicking in--I'm thinking there's probably a third stage.




Nope, no third stage. That's the power of Barbacoa con sal, a lima, salsa roja y pico de gallo on a fresh warm tortilla. Add in a cold beer to wash it down and you have my preferred hangover "killer."


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> Nope, no third stage. That's the power of Barbacoa con sal, a lima, salsa roja y pico de gallo on a fresh warm tortilla. Add in a cold beer to wash it down and you have my preferred hangover "killer."



Thanks for the explanation--my cluelessness was showing. :blush: I thought the hangover was supposed to be the "after" not the "before." (I suppose it depends how much beer you use in the cure. ) 

I confess that I also had no idea what Barbacoa was--we didn't really have that where I grew up in Illinois (beef there appeared mainly in the form of steaks, burgers, meatloaf, and Hamburger Helper)--but it sounds scrumptious! :eat2:


----------



## Treach

Y'know, I'd feel a little weird handing out so many individual compliments so I'm just going to shorthand it by saying ITT: super cute people.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This is me wearing plaid flannel.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Nov. 28, 2014

View attachment 117551


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is me wearing plaid flannel.


*
Jose...one of many of the BEST YET pics posted...angry face for the WIN*


----------



## Saisha

Looks like someone's on Santa's naughty list....

View attachment 117589


----------



## derpVader

Hey everyone just joined the site and been enjoying this selfies thread and thought i would post my own 

I'm Matt btw


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

derpVader said:


> Hey everyone just joined the site and been enjoying this selfies thread and thought i would post my own
> 
> I'm Matt btw



Hi Matt


----------



## derpVader

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hi Matt



Hi there nice to meet a fellow green eyed person 

Well I am not technically fully green eyed but both my parents were and mine are a mix of blue and green but still


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saisha said:


> Looks like someone's on Santa's naughty list....
> 
> View attachment 117589



Holy shit...not sure how I feel about this...

Have I finally arrived?


----------



## Ohio Lady

@ Hozay J Garseeya, It all depends on how you look at this being on Santa's naughty list - I am sure there are some women on Dims who is asking Santa for his naughty list and see you will be on it..


----------



## ManBeef

Some great pictures


----------



## Saisha

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Holy shit...not sure how I feel about this...
> 
> Have I finally arrived?



Yes Sir! :bow:


----------



## Saisha

Spirit of Christmas 

View attachment 117634


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That looks like Ohio Lady....I like how she looks in a glass ball


----------



## Ohio Lady

At least in the snow globe I am where it will be a white Christmas, Maybe. 
Thank you for making it.


----------



## ODFFA

Don't be fooled, a grueling marathon is being undertaken. Also, don't mind the classily arranged pile of softness behind me.

View attachment 2014-12-31_0026.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

Cross-posting...

BTW, ODFFA, I wish my selfie skills were up to your level...and my sexy pose skills!


----------



## freakyfred

ODFFA said:


> Don't be fooled, a grueling marathon is being undertaken. Also, don't mind the classily arranged pile of softness behind me.
> 
> View attachment 118070



Cutie alert!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Don't be fooled, a grueling marathon is being undertaken. Also, don't mind the classily arranged pile of softness behind me.
> 
> View attachment 118070



Every time I see a new picture of you I think "this is my favorite," so with that in mind...this is my favorite.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross-posting...
> 
> BTW, ODFFA, I wish my selfie skills were up to your level...and my sexy pose skills!



That smile seems so innocent and coy, but I know what lurks beneath.


----------



## freakyfred

Got an *outrageous* gift from a friend yesterday!


----------



## Cookie

freakyfred said:


> Got an *outrageous* gift from a friend yesterday!



Gah, love it!


----------



## bmwm2001

Selfie plus belly  x


----------



## devinprater

Selfie. Hopefully I had the phone far enough so that my belly was in the pic too, although a shirt covered it. 

View attachment image-3758663139.jpg


----------



## escapist

Yeah I know, I've been MIA for a while.


----------



## ODFFA

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross-posting...
> 
> BTW, ODFFA, I wish my selfie skills were up to your level...and my sexy pose skills!



Psssh, lady. You got skills alright. Especially sexy pose skills. :kiss2:



freakyfred said:


> Cutie alert!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Every time I see a new picture of you I think "this is my favorite," so with that in mind...this is my favorite.



Why thank you both!



freakyfred said:


> Got an *outrageous* gift from a friend yesterday!



Outrageously handsome! And I've been loving the beard :happy:


----------



## biglynch

Basically this is what I get up to at the moment. 

View attachment WP_20150102_007.jpg


----------



## youareneverready

freakyfred said:


> Got an *outrageous* gift from a friend yesterday!



Your phone is made of BMO!


----------



## LunaLoo

:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LunaLoo said:


> :wubu:



Oh wow Luna- you're gorgeous!! :bow:


----------



## LunaLoo

Ty hun :blush:


----------



## freakyfred

ODFFA said:


> Outrageously handsome! And I've been loving the beard :happy:



Ah gosh thank you <:!



LunaLoo said:


> :wubu:



Super cute!


----------



## Greyghost

From about a month ago. sitting at about 300 now, used to be 460. 

View attachment winter.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Very Hot!!!!!! Greyghost


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn. Looking good!






Greyghost said:


> From about a month ago. sitting at about 300 now, used to be 460.


----------



## bbw_girl_23

A few of my most recent selfies 

View attachment 20141117_120312.jpg


View attachment 20141113_111230.jpg


View attachment 20141124_145525.jpg


View attachment 20141004_021608.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

bbw_girl_23 said:


> A few of my most recent selfies



Gorgeous! ^_^


----------



## djudex

bbw_girl_23 said:


> A few of my most recent selfies



Hey a fellow Edmontonian! I was going to say welcome to the boards but damn if you haven't been here longer than I have so I'll have to settle for saying 'howdy'!


----------



## BigWheels

How's this? 

View attachment WIN_20150101_142854.JPG


----------



## Tad

bbw_girl_23 said:


> A few of my most recent selfies





djudex said:


> Hey a fellow Edmontonian! I was going to say welcome to the boards but damn if you haven't been here longer than I have so I'll have to settle for saying 'howdy'!



Wow, bbw_girl, I wonder if you set a record for longest time between posts--from March 2007 until now, i.e. almost 8 years! Anyway, welcome back 

Also great to see you all, Escapist, Luna, BigWheels.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Took these a couple of months ago when I got a new pair of glasses (which I've already managed to break). 

View attachment IMG_18583783081319.jpeg


View attachment IMG_18597418864367.jpeg


----------



## TheWolf87

Hi guys! How are you doing? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

So many handsome men.


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> So many handsome men.



I completely agree!


----------



## BigWheels

Surlysomething said:


> So many handsome men.



Awww.... I feel loved :batting::batting:


----------



## Aust99

Loving this thread recently!!!


----------



## TheWolf87

Aust99 said:


> Loving this thread recently!!!




I guess that comes from all of us: Thank you


----------



## The Fat Man

I'm a selfie noob, be kind. Decided to give Instagram another shot, lol. #filters


----------



## lucca23v2

The Fat man... awesome picture! very cute!


----------



## bbw_girl_23

djudex said:


> Hey a fellow Edmontonian! I was going to say welcome to the boards but damn if you haven't been here longer than I have so I'll have to settle for saying 'howdy'!



I "joined" a long time ago. But recently got a PM from the site so decided to check it out again.


----------



## bbw_girl_23

Tad said:


> Wow, bbw_girl, I wonder if you set a record for longest time between posts--from March 2007 until now, i.e. almost 8 years! Anyway, welcome back
> 
> Also great to see you all, Escapist, Luna, BigWheels.



Life got in the way. But a random PM brought me back to check it out again


----------



## KingBuu

Mine selfie. 

View attachment webcam-toy-photo1.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm entirely loving the big beard fad, as of late. More men need beards, but big guys with beards just make me moist where it counts. Grow your beards, men! lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Y'all motherfuckers need to learn to resize your shit. I already don't want to look at you, and then you plaster the whole damn screen with your mugs. :wubu:


----------



## Melian

Don't insult their size, Hozay. This is neither the time nor place. Haha.


----------



## Aust99

Checking myself out before trying out a fancy new bar in the city....


And Hozay you said you hated resized pics right?

View attachment 118413


----------



## freakyfred

Aust99 said:


> Checking myself out before trying out a fancy new bar in the city....
> 
> 
> And Hozay you said you hated resized pics right?



Super Cutie 64!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Met up with a fellow Dimmer, so here is a 2 for 1 selfie post. 

BTW, I suck at smiling for pictures so I just give random weird smiles.


----------



## KingBuu

Jokers should post their own selfies not joke around.


----------



## LeoGibson

KingBuu said:


> Jokers should post their own selfies not joke around.



I'm sure I'll come to regret this, but what does that even mean?


----------



## lille

LeoGibson said:


> I'm sure I'll come to regret this, but what does that even mean?



I think he didn't realize that Hozay was teasing. Also apparently didn't realize that Hozay has posted quite a number of selfies and other pics. Selfies thread, serious business.


----------



## LeoGibson

lille said:


> I think he didn't realize that Hozay was teasing. Also apparently didn't realize that Hozay has posted quite a number of selfies and other pics. Selfies thread, serious business.



 I totally didn't catch that reference. I think you're right. It seems to make a bit more sense now.


----------



## Melian

lille said:


> Selfies thread, serious business.



It really is.

I've gotten some annoyed PMs regarding my terrible habit of posting comments, but no pics, then having my name appear as the most recent poster.

Excuse me while I just leave this comment and exit, now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I only came in here because I saw Melina posted last. No dice. Good luck to the next motherfucker who comes in here looking for my tits.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha

Good times, Josie.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I only came in here because I saw Melina posted last. No dice. Good luck to the next motherfucker who comes in here looking for my tits.


----------



## biglynch

I cant re size anything at the moment until I get my laptop.

I look like a fisherman. 

View attachment Snapchat--8187308419642542809.jpg


----------



## BChunky

Since football is ending, it was time to go watch some Sharks hockey tonight


----------



## KingBuu

Latest selfie and no I don't smile or like to smile in pictures.


----------



## Albino_taters

Damn are mohawks awesome during the summer! 

View attachment 1408816609040.jpg


----------



## Anjula

im sexually frustrated can you tell?  

View attachment lol.png


----------



## Anjula

what the f happened tomy selfie? 

View attachment lol.png


----------



## MattB

When the thread does that weird thing where you can't see the last post, I've found that throwing a post up (like this one) tends to fix the problem.

I suspect it may have something to do with attachments...


----------



## djudex

Hmm, now this thread isn't showing/indexing properly. Neat.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I can't see any of the replies in here.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm intimidated by your gorgeousness. :bow:








Anjula said:


> what the f happened tomy selfie?


----------



## Anjula

Surlysomething said:


> I'm intimidated by your gorgeousness. :bow:



oh stop it you :blush::blush:


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> im sexually frustrated can you tell?



No, I can't.....but I'd imagine that a lot of the men and some of the women spending much time around you could end up feeling that way.... what a pic!


----------



## lucca23v2

Anjula is a hottie and a half...


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> No, I can't.....but I'd imagine that a lot of the men and some of the women spending much time around you could end up feeling that way.... what a pic!



hahahaha Tad thats so...sweet?  thanks a lot, that comment just brightened up my day! 



lucca23v2 said:


> Anjula is a hottie and a half...



thankkssss :bow::kiss2:


and damn, now I have two selfies in a row :O


----------



## Albino_taters

I'll post one for shits and giggles  

View attachment 1408816609040.jpg


----------



## hopeforhopenick

real men wear purple  

View attachment 1383123_10151966864388529_856353865_n.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

hopeforhopenick said:


> real men wear purple



very cute!


----------



## hopeforhopenick

smile .... 

View attachment 11009998_10203870204175109_2728606160642515387_n.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Friday night and feelin' fine  

View attachment FB_IMG_1425089758641.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Looking good everyone! =3


----------



## LeoGibson

Crossposting my winter selfie from work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Crossposting my winter selfie from work.



I understand that you must work outside and hence the face mask but....it made me think of a mechanic that I used to work with that always got this weird leering look on his face whenever he used to pop on disposable gloves on his big hands.....:blink:


----------



## loopytheone

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I understand that you must work outside and hence the face mask but....it made me think of a mechanic that I used to work with that always got this weird leering look on his face whenever he used to pop on disposable gloves on his big hands.....:blink:



Aaaaand now I'm just hoping the person leering at you wasn't my dad! =p


----------



## freakyfred

current mood


----------



## Surlysomething

My cougar senses are tingling. 


Cutie!




freakyfred said:


> current mood


----------



## youareneverready

I'm not used to 'selfies' (turns out my webcam's kinda shitty), or to being blonde, but I guess it's just one of those evenings...


----------



## Melian

youareneverready said:


> I'm not used to 'selfies' (turns out my webcam's kinda shitty), or to being blonde, but I guess it's just one of those evenings...



You did it the right way and bleached when you already had decent length (unlike my epic fail that is still growing out 2 years later)! Looks good


----------



## ODFFA

youareneverready said:


> I'm not used to 'selfies' (turns out my webcam's kinda shitty), or to being blonde, but I guess it's just one of those evenings...



Beeeautiful :bow: The blonde really, really suits you.


----------



## Mordecai

youareneverready said:


> I'm not used to 'selfies' (turns out my webcam's kinda shitty), or to being blonde, but I guess it's just one of those evenings...



I like the hair and the little drawing figure throwing some sass on the top shelf.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

youareneverready said:


> I'm not used to 'selfies' (turns out my webcam's kinda shitty), or to being blonde, but I guess it's just one of those evenings...



Hello, would you like to suck face?


----------



## otherland78

youareneverready said:


> I'm not used to 'selfies' (turns out my webcam's kinda shitty), or to being blonde, but I guess it's just one of those evenings...



wow my such a beautiful pic and shy look ^^


----------



## Surlysomething

Quit whoring yourself out so much or we'll never have a chance!



Haha




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hello, would you like to suck face?


----------



## Aust99

Love visiting the selfie thread..... 

View attachment 119186


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> Love visiting the selfie thread.....
> 
> View attachment 119186



Hello, would you like to suck face?


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hello, would you like to suck face?




^ LOL. 

But really....would you, Aust?


----------



## Aust99

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hello, would you like to suck face?





Melian said:


> ^ LOL.
> 
> But really....would you, Aust?



Yes yes and yes to the next person too! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## LeoGibson

Aust99 said:


> Love visiting the selfie thread.....



And we love having you visit. You and your lovely smile!


----------



## Mordecai

Orange you glad I posted.


----------



## Tad

Mordecai said:


> Orange you glad I posted.



I see your face is preemptively sucking 

Great pics you all !


----------



## Surlysomething

Always so pretty! 



Aust99 said:


> Love visiting the selfie thread.....
> 
> View attachment 119186


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## BigChaz

I have a beard now. My manly power has increased at least 10x.


----------



## MsBrightside

So many good-looking people here! 

Aust99, couldn't rep you but lovely selfie. 

WHR, seeing you is always a pleasure. 
BigChaz, with or without a beard your manly power is awesome to behold.


----------



## Surlysomething

We have some pretty handsome men around here.

:bow:


----------



## ODFFA

Still waking up.

View attachment IMG00438-20130120-1024_zpstmotjd9t.jpg


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Still waking up.



D'awwww! Adorableness overload.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're too cute, O. 



ODFFA said:


> Still waking up.
> 
> View attachment 119541


----------



## otherland78

Hehe that´s a cute pic and please greet someone nice i know in cape town from me she comes from berlin ^^



ODFFA said:


> Still waking up.
> 
> View attachment 119541


----------



## MsBrightside

Since I haven't posted any photos lately that are less than 30 years old , here's one from a couple of weeks ago taken on my back porch:


----------



## Tad

MsBrightside said:


> Since I haven't posted any photos lately that are less than 30 years old , here's one from a couple of weeks ago taken on my back porch:



Wow, those eyes! (I should add: lovely photo all around, but those big dark eyes really jumped out at me (in a good way, to be clear))


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Since I haven't posted any photos lately that are less than 30 years old , here's one from a couple of weeks ago taken on my back porch:




That's a very nice pic of you. Although I must say I was enjoying the stroll through the 80's you were having with the other ones!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MsBrightside said:


> Since I haven't posted any photos lately that are less than 30 years old , here's one from a couple of weeks ago taken on my back porch:




Very lovely :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww. Great picture.



MsBrightside said:


> Since I haven't posted any photos lately that are less than 30 years old , here's one from a couple of weeks ago taken on my back porch:


----------



## ODFFA

MsBrightside said:


> Since I haven't posted any photos lately that are less than 30 years old , here's one from a couple of weeks ago taken on my back porch:



I agree with everyone else. Much loveliness :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 119751


Hi. I like stuff and things.


----------



## ohiofa

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 119751
> 
> 
> Hi. I like stuff and things.



You are so pretty!!


----------



## hopeforhopenick

my recent selfies 

View attachment IMG_1181.jpg


View attachment 076.jpg


View attachment 018 (2).jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> Wow, those eyes! (I should add: lovely photo all around, but those big dark eyes really jumped out at me (in a good way, to be clear))


Thanks, what a nice thing to say. :happy: Although I'm probably just trying not to blink. 



LeoGibson said:


> That's a very nice pic of you. Although I must say I was enjoying the stroll through the 80's you were having with the other ones!


Thanks.  If you like those, maybe someday I'll dig out another one from back then that some friends and I had taken on a trip to Six Flags Over Mid-America. It's a tintype of us wearing saloon girl costumes, and it was taken while I still had braces and was in my Farrah Fawcett hair phase. Yeah, 15-year-olds are not known for their sound judgment. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very lovely :bow:


 


Surlysomething said:


> Awww. Great picture.


 


ODFFA said:


> I agree with everyone else. Much loveliness :happy:


You're all so sweet--thanks so much!! 

FatAndProud, love that curly hair and beautiful smile, and it's good to see you looking so well, too, hopeforhopenick.


----------



## BigChaz

MsBrightside said:


> Since I haven't posted any photos lately that are less than 30 years old , here's one from a couple of weeks ago taken on my back porch:





FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 119751
> 
> 
> Hi. I like stuff and things.




Two gorgeous ladies in a row, hot damn.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Was feelin' quite cute today. <3 

View attachment 10982244_784029588374_3349358049963088816_n.jpg


View attachment 11180337_784055596254_3695514924743130290_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> Hi. I like stuff and things.



What a coincidence. I have stuff and things.:blink:

Great pic! I'm digging the glasses and bright red lipstick look.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

hello ladies 

View attachment Snapshot_20150503_1.JPG


----------



## ColeR91

Felt so silly taking these, haha.
View attachment cr1991.jpg

View attachment cr19912.jpg


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

coming from Buffet 

View attachment Snapshot_20150510_3.JPG


----------



## biglynch

im still alive peeps. 

View attachment tumblr_no1o3oPVdR1tfsvcro1_250.png


View attachment tumblr_no3floiHhI1tfsvcro2_500.png


----------



## swaggdaddy405

selfie Of the Thread 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1431660325125.jpg


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> im still alive peeps.



I noticed another living presence in the pictures....


----------



## lille

biglynch said:


> im still alive peeps.



You and Amy are so cute! It is Amy right? I'm godawful with names.


----------



## Surlysomething

Is that your girl?

I can see why you're not around much. 






biglynch said:


> im still alive peeps.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site.

You should tell us a bit about yourself. 



swaggdaddy405 said:


> selfie Of the Thread


----------



## biglynch

Yep Tad, that is as Lille said, that is the lovely Amy. Shes my super gal and the main reason i have not been about (surly got it in one) here. Sorry neglectarinos... im gonna try be a bit more about though. How is everyone.


----------



## biglynch

one more cos i love yo 

View attachment tumblr_noeg5cF6Ph1tfsvcro2_400.jpg


----------



## Aust99

biglynch said:


> one more cos i love yo



What a bloody babe!!!!!!! Great choice Biglynch!


----------



## biglynch

Aust99 said:


> What a bloody babe!!!!!!! Great choice Biglynch!



That she is. I regularly hi5 myself.


----------



## ODFFA

When friends request sexy phone selfies....I deliver.

View attachment 20150623_125109.jpg
View attachment 20150710_215913.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

Here's me, looking all creepy.


----------



## MsBrightside

ODFFA said:


> When friends request sexy phone selfies....I deliver.


 
These are perfect , and you must have fun friends.

I mostly get requests to carpool or help with some kind of event planning. Lame!



dwesterny said:


> Here's me, looking all creepy.


These are not creepy at all! I commend you for not going for the headless belly shot; and it's good to see another big, solid man around here, but it would be nice to see your face some time, too. Being able to visualize or hear (if you're shy about posting identifiable pics, you could always contribute to one of the voice threads :wubu: ) the person behind the posts makes reading them that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Raximind

Hmmm Selfie .


----------



## lucca23v2

View attachment 120890


Work selfie.. I hope it is not a huge pic

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Looks good to me (size and content!)

I hope you don't mind a question about your necklace....I couldn't quite figure out what I was seeing. Is there a couple of charms as well as the bigger piece? Or is it all one piece, and my eyes just aren't putting the pattern all together?


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Looks good to me (size and content!)
> 
> I hope you don't mind a question about your necklace....I couldn't quite figure out what I was seeing. Is there a couple of charms as well as the bigger piece? Or is it all one piece, and my eyes just aren't putting the pattern all together?


 
3 charms, an R that belonged to my cousin, a little girl that was from my oldest nieces baby necklace and a charm my friend brought me from Afghanistan when she came back home. It has my name in English on one side, and Arabic (I think) on the other. The other necklace is a locket with my parents picture in it. I chose a long necklace for the locket so that it doesn't show. 

View attachment Charms_resized.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Buzzed my head. Feeling aerodynamic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^ I like it


----------



## MsBrightside

Raximind said:


> Hmmm Selfie .


Welcome to the forums.  You may also want to post in the Introduction thread on the Main Board. 



lucca23v2 said:


> View attachment 120890
> 
> 
> Work selfie.. I hope it is not a huge pic
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Great pic, lucca! :happy:



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Buzzed my head. Feeling aerodynamic


It's always good to see you, WHR! Looks like a cool do for summer, and this pic really shows off your eyes.


----------



## lucca23v2

Thanks MsB!


----------



## The_Glory

Greetings! New to the forum, thought I'd post a selfie. 

View attachment CAM01486.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Welcome to Dims! The Glory. There are plenty of whacky and fun threads specially in the BHM/FFA board. Jump right in and enjoy!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Thanks ladies. 

MsB...call me.


----------



## MsBrightside

The_Glory said:


> Greetings! New to the forum, thought I'd post a selfie.


 


lucca23v2 said:


> Welcome to Dims! The Glory. There are plenty of whacky and fun threads specially in the BHM/FFA board. Jump right in and enjoy!


 
What she said.  Nice pics of you here and in the introduction thread. Also, this one is very classy for a bathroom selfie: spotless mirror and no shampoo bottles, toothpaste, deodorant, razors, etc. in the background.  

I have to ask about the coat and scarf, though. It's the end of July, and your location says L.A. Where I live the daily temp hovers around (or beyond) the 100 degree mark. I think people here would pass out if they went around wearing coats!



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> MsB...call me.


 
:batting: 

If I'm not mistaken, you live near Chicago? That's about 3 hours or so away from my dad's house in Springfield, which I visit on occasion. Not quite far enough to eliminate the temptation. 

Even though I-55 from Springfield to Chicago has to be one of the dullest drives on the planet. Pre- or post-apocalypse; I think it would look pretty much the same.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Long time, no see, Dims! I just wanted to pop my head in for a minute. I hope everyone's doing well!

(BTW...you're still as handsome as ever, WHR) :happy:


----------



## Tad

*waves wildly at LL* Hey there, I hope life has been treating you decently! (and good to see that you still take an awesome selfie!)


----------



## lucca23v2

Awesome pic lovely lady! and your eyes!!! Holy cow! They are gorgeous!


----------



## lucca23v2

Me last Saturday at my brother-in-laws B-day party... UGH!! I always have a weird look on my face! WTF?!?!?! 

View attachment me 8115_resized.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Today at work for my friends b-day party....See! Always a dumb look on my face! UGH! 

View attachment Today at a party 2_resized.jpg


----------



## Tad

Meh, you just look like you get stressed out around cameras. Lots of people have the same issue (me included). All I can say is that if you want one pick, take like two dozen, to the point where you are more annoyed and tired than anxious, somewhere in the middle hopefully you relax and a more natural expression will come out.

All of that said, it isn't like your pics are awful, you just look camera-tense.


----------



## lucca23v2

I am more of a fan of candid shots. I never quite know how to pose.

**Edited**

I wanted add this car selfie from Feb. I like this pic more. 

View attachment Car selfie_resized.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lucca23v2 said:


> I am more of a fan of candid shots. I never quite know how to pose.



That's how I ended with my thumbs up, mouth open pose. I never knew how to smile, so I opted for the most ridiculous thing I could muster. Now it's just the norm.


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's how I ended with my thumbs up, mouth open pose. I never knew how to smile, so I opted for the most ridiculous thing I could muster. Now it's just the norm.



Good idea. I will try that.


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> I am more of a fan of candid shots. I never quite know how to pose.
> 
> **Edited**
> 
> I wanted add this car selfie from Feb. I like this pic more.


They all look great, though the hair down is nice!


----------



## MsBrightside

Great pics, lovelylady and lucca! :happy:

LL78: Beautiful! You must get carded a lot. 

lucca: It's nice to see you at work with someone you actually like.  That pic of you with your friend is so sweet. I also love your smile in the last one, and I'm intrigued by the way your hair can go from tight curls to soft waves. Thanks for posting!


----------



## lucca23v2

MsB. Yes... I am very fortunate when it comes to my hair. I have tight natural curls when my hair is wet. When I go get my hair done, it takes me 45 minutes for a wash, set (curlers) and then a blowout.. My hair is thin and no matter what the stylist does, it always comes out bone straight. the only way to get curls in it after is to curl is and over load it with hairspray, and even then the curl only lasts a few hours..lol


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> They all look great, though the hair down is nice!



Thank you! I like it down too, but the summer time is not the best hair weather for me. The humidity makes my hair frizz out.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Tad said:


> *waves wildly at LL* Hey there, I hope life has been treating you decently! (and good to see that you still take an awesome selfie!)



Hi, Tad! Life is good! Thank you for the compliment. My new phone has a fantastic camera. Selfie mode is the new witchcraft! 



lucca23v2 said:


> Awesome pic lovely lady! and your eyes!!! Holy cow! They are gorgeous!



Thank you! 



MsBrightside said:


> Great pics, lovelylady and lucca! :happy:
> 
> LL78: Beautiful! You must get carded a lot.



Thank you! I only tend to get carded in those instances where everyone in the group is being carded because it's house policy...but I love that compliment...more and more every year!


----------



## biglynch

grr so here is us (Twice by accident, mods please delete one I couldn't...lies sorry i got it! ), still having tons of fun. 

View attachment us.jpg


----------



## Tad

biglynch said:


> grr so here is us (Twice by accident, mods please delete one I couldn't...lies sorry i got it! ), still having tons of fun.



Good lord but you look happy in those pics! ( and you two make a very cool couple)


----------



## joeantonio

Hello thought ide share im joey shiny and new  

View attachment 298ee2d378162360b8c664b453110996_20101010220755_720.jpg


View attachment 17885255262098277681.jpg


----------



## joeantonio

heres the last one 

View attachment 372209b34b2ca1e6cbacee378b7733c0_20100929013847_720.jpg


----------



## The Fat Man

Me and Doug Benson after Oddball Fest in Austin.

(Yes, he smelled wonderful.)


----------



## lucca23v2

Today is a good picture day. Well, except for my shoes.. ignore those..lol.. oh and ignore the 2 antennas trying to grown out of my head. 

View attachment me today 82415-1_resized.jpg


View attachment me today 82415-2_resized.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

lucca23v2 said:


> Today is a good picture day. Well, except for my shoes.. ignore those..lol.. oh and ignore the 2 antennas trying to grown out of my head.



Good is an understatement! I love your top. And your necklace, but I can't exactly see what it is. I just know that I like it.


----------



## dwesterny

Amaranthine said:


> Good is an understatement! I love your top. And your necklace, but I can't exactly see what it is. I just know that I like it.


 Lovely lovely lucca, indeed. I love your top is like talking about her bewbies? 

The necklace has been addressed here by the way.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2141167&postcount=1050


----------



## lucca23v2

Awww.. thanks Amaranthine...

@Dwest.. thanks.. you were quicker than I was. &#9786;

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaranthine

dwesterny said:


> Lovely lovely lucca, indeed. I love your top is like talking about her bewbies?
> 
> The necklace has been addressed here by the way.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2141167&postcount=1050



You're on top of things. Well, I like it more now that I've seen it up close. 

I don't need to disguise my compliments! The top itself is indeed wonderful. But so are her boobs.


----------



## lucca23v2

Lol.. my boobs were alot better when I was in my 20's... not as full.. but a lot more perky...ahhhhh... the wonder of youth.. gravity does not effect young people...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSensible

lucca23v2 said:


> Lol.. my boobs were alot better when I was in my 20's... not as full.. but a lot more perky...ahhhhh... the wonder of youth.. gravity does not effect young people...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



I keep forgetting you're not in your 20's . Seriously, you have some crazy "eternal youth" thing going on.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's one from the gym yesterday because there's always time to stop and take a selfie in between sets of yoke carries! *#unbridlednarcissism#gymfun#youhavetoputupabunchofhashtagseverytimeyoupostapic*


----------



## MsBrightside

I can't rep either of you, so...

lucca, I love this pic of you!  I agree with Amaranthine about your blouse--it's pretty and feminine without being fussy.

LeoG, thanks for making my day! :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud

I can't rep Leo, either.

So adorable. Adorably delicious, I should say.


----------



## Surlysomething

Do you need someone to spot you? 


#damniliveincanada
#iseverythingreallybiggerintexas
#hashtagpalooza



LeoGibson said:


> Here's one from the gym yesterday because there's always time to stop and take a selfie in between sets of yoke carries! *#unbridlednarcissism#gymfun#youhavetoputupabunchofhashtagseverytimeyoupostapic*


----------



## lucca23v2

MrSensible said:


> I keep forgetting you're not in your 20's . Seriously, you have some crazy "eternal youth" thing going on.



:blush: good genes I guess... or maybe "fat don't crack?" lol


----------



## luvmybhm

joeantonio said:


> Hello thought ide share im joey shiny and new



welcome! 

the first pic in the lighter shirt kinda gave me a throw back to a grown up version of albert from little house on the prairie. you have the same eyes/mouth combo. 

View attachment 121543


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> ...LeoG, thanks for making my day! :happy:





FatAndProud said:


> I can't rep Leo, either.
> 
> So adorable. Adorably delicious, I should say.





Surlysomething said:


> Do you need someone to spot you?
> 
> 
> #damniliveincanada
> #iseverythingreallybiggerintexas
> #hashtagpalooza




Thanksl! Kind thoughts from women as gorgeous as y'all are definitely makes my day. :blush::blush:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Nice leo!

---

Heres mine. Trying to be happy its back to work!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nice leo!
> 
> ---
> 
> Heres mine. Trying to be happy its back to work!


Looking very good


----------



## Tad

No offense intended, Xy, but to me that look is less "happy" and more "did you just suggest I should be happy about going back to work? Let me spend a second relishing all the possible responses to that ..."

ETA: Gorgeous pic, once I look beyond the feeling of imminent danger that it generates


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I did say "trying" LOL!! Gotta make that baring of teeth into somethinrg more creditable as a smile, rather than "we bite!"

And thanks to you both!!! :wubu:


----------



## RentonBob

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nice leo!
> 
> ---
> 
> Heres mine. Trying to be happy its back to work!



Looking great!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Here's one from the gym yesterday because there's always time to stop and take a selfie in between sets of yoke carries! *#unbridlednarcissism#gymfun#youhavetoputupabunchofhashtagseverytimeyoupostapic*



Man I want to be.


Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nice leo!
> 
> ---
> 
> Heres mine. Trying to be happy its back to work!



Woman I want to be...in.

hahaha sorry. 

Lookin' good all.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Heres mine. Trying to be happy its back to work!



So cute! I love your hair!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nice leo!
> 
> ---
> 
> Heres mine. Trying to be happy its back to work!



Ah! You're so cute! This is the first real pic I've seen of you, ie. not hidden behind a dog or whatever.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Ah! You're so cute! This is the first real pic I've seen of you, ie. not hidden behind a dog or whatever.


Yay, Mel! Hai thar.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Yay, Mel! Hai thar.



Herro! :happy:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> Ah! You're so cute! This is the first real pic I've seen of you, ie. not hidden behind a dog or whatever.





loopytheone said:


> So cute! I love your hair!



Right back at both of you.

At least I don't scare the ladies... :doh:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Haven't posted a selfie in a while...so here are a couple!  

View attachment me22015.jpg


View attachment me4.jpg


View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Haven't posted a selfie in a while...so here are a couple!


 
Very nice, and you are rocking that tank top! 

I've never seen a bad pic of you--somehow you even managed to look cute in the deli wearing a hairnet.


----------



## Karebehr

Hi everyone. Hope you're having a good weekend! 

View attachment 1376630_10153338116800061_1161997066_n.jpg


----------



## balletguy

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Haven't posted a selfie in a while...so here are a couple!



You look amazing!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

MsBrightside said:


> Very nice, and you are rocking that tank top!
> 
> I've never seen a bad pic of you--somehow you even managed to look cute in the deli wearing a hairnet.



haha Thank you!! Thankfully I'm no longer working at that deli and there are no hairnets involved! :happy:



balletguy said:


> You look amazing!



Well, Thank you, sir! ::happy:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Karebehr said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're having a good weekend!




Love that shirt Karebehr! also... my family called me Karebear all growing up!


----------



## Mordecai

I thought I had uploaded this one, but I must've been wrong.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Nice Pic Mordecai! You have pretty eyes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside

Karebehr said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're having a good weekend!


 
Great pic of you, and I love your attitude. 



Mordecai said:


> I thought I had uploaded this one, but I must've been wrong.


 


FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Nice Pic Mordecai! You have pretty eyes!


 
I thought the exact same thing! 

They look so much better close-up than they do in your avatar photo.


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> Today is a good picture day. Well, except for my shoes.. ignore those..lol.. oh and ignore the 2 antennas trying to grown out of my head.



Nice pics! Very pretty.




Xyantha Reborn said:


> Nice leo!
> 
> ---
> 
> Heres mine. Trying to be happy its back to work!



Thanks.

Nothing fearsome about yours at all. Just another shot of a pretty lady!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Man I want to be.



Thanks for the kind compliment. But from keeping up with the good things happening for you up in Seattle this year, I'm thinking it's pretty good to be Hozay J Garseeya these days! 



FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Haven't posted a selfie in a while...so here are a couple!



And another pretty lady. Perhaps in the words of El Guapo,"I would say we have a plethora of pretty ladies on this site."

To all the fellas, looking good as well! You guys get lumped into the generic all in post because I'm just that kind of guy!


----------



## LeoGibson

Because, did you really go to the gym if you don't take a selfie while at the gym?


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm not that big on children's happiness.
Take that shit elsewhere, you little goblin! 

View attachment 2016-02-20.jpg


----------



## ouroboros

Mah face!!! #allthefilters 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

ouroboros said:


> Mah face!!!


Purdy! Excellent camera angle too. 
:smitten::wubu::blush:


----------



## ouroboros

dwesterny said:


> Purdy! Excellent camera angle too.
> :smitten::wubu::blush:


Thank you!


----------



## Tad

Great to see your face, Ourobos 

(.... And your hair!)


----------



## Crumbling

Thought I should grow out my beard and see how it looks.


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> Thought I should grow out my beard and see how it looks.



The beard looks excellent, Crumb. You dapper devil!:batting:

However, you continue to disappoint me. First you're neither surly nor dour on teamspeak with no bitter growl to your voice and now you post a pic and you're not even wearing tartan? What the hell man? I bet you don't even own a claymore.


----------



## LeoGibson

I wonder, does he e'en drink whisky or play gof?


----------



## Crumbling

LeoGibson said:


> I wonder, does he e'en drink whisky or play gof?



Whisky I drink... but i'm too ruddy cheeked to make the goff thing work.


----------



## ouroboros

Tad said:


> Great to see your face, Ourobos
> 
> (.... And your hair!)



Thank you!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Tad said:


> (.... And your hair!)


 

And my axe!


----------



## Tad

Crumbling said:


> Whisky I drink... but i'm too ruddy cheeked to make the goff thing work.



Have we previously established if you own a kilt? (and being Canadian, I have to ask about that other great Scottish export: do you curl?)


----------



## Crumbling

Tad said:


> Have we previously established if you own a kilt? (and being Canadian, I have to ask about that other great Scottish export: do you curl?)



No kilt, It would just bunch up and ruin the line of my overalls ;P

Curling I could probably enjoy, but we never had facilities here.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I sent this to someone today with the caption "you make me wet." I'm really clever.


----------



## Crumbling

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I sent this to someone today with the caption "you make me wet." I'm really clever.



And I really did appreciate the ego boost.

It was certainly a lot less confusing than the picture Dwes sent me. Dude, what is wrong with your thumb? and why was it dressed up like an italian waiter?


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> And I really did appreciate the ego boost.
> 
> It was certainly a lot less confusing than the picture Dwes sent me. Dude, what is wrong with your thumb? and why was it dressed up like an italian waiter?



Well someone had to serve my penis pasta and breadsticks and you refused to help with the photo shoot. (1)

References:
1- Dwesterny. (2016, February 21). Re: where can I find a female feeder? [Online forum comment]. Retrieved from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2168625&postcount=8


Take note gentlemen, APA format references are how you get the ladies all moist and dewey-like.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I sent this to someone today with the caption "you make me wet." I'm really clever.



I'm digging the closely cropped beard. It's a good look for you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I'm digging the closely cropped beard. It's a good look for you.



Thanks man! It's something new in kind of trying out.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Here's a new one of Moi!! 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Crumbling said:


> Thought I should grow out my beard and see how it looks.


Very handsome.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a new one of Moi!!
> 
> View attachment 123638



Ah, you are wearing that most alluring thing a Canadian can have on them in winter ..... Sunshine!

(Granted you get more Sun out your way, may not seem like a big deal. Been pretty cloudy in these parts though)


----------



## dwesterny

Lookin' all scruffy.

EDITED!!!! 
Pic removed! It's in my picture album now. PM me if can't see it on my profile.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I see kitty in the back!!!!!!!!!!

Nice pic btw


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I see kitty in the back!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice pic btw



Thank you, though I like the one I posted of you better.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dwesterny said:


> Lookin' all scruffy.


Cuteness :happy:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1458093005671.jpg


Got my hair chopped off! Kinda love it! I hope the pic isn't massive!
Hope everyone is well. I haven't been around lately... been busy working two jobs, preparing for my move back t the east coast next month! Super excited about it! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## biglynch

My new uniform at the new job comes with the worst hat ever. Also good beard day pic for free. 

View attachment WP_20160314_001.jpg


View attachment WP_20160316_002.jpg


----------



## agouderia

I like the hat. 

Would totally get on any train to let's say ... Hogwarts or any other British fantasy place if you ask be to in that attire.


----------



## Crumbling

biglynch said:


> My new uniform at the new job comes with the worst hat ever.



This is how I imagine your life....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpckOsftaP4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpckOsftaP4[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biglynch said:


> My new uniform at the new job comes with the worst hat ever. Also good beard day pic for free.



I worked at KFC back in the mid eighties. Brown polyester uniforms--with a polyester hat...with a pom pom. :doh:

I got to wear that awesome get up my last four months of high school


----------



## biglynch

agouderia said:


> I like the hat.
> 
> Would totally get on any train to let's say ... Hogwarts or any other British fantasy place if you ask be to in that attire.



I work about 2 minutes from platform 9 & 3/4. 



Crumbling said:


> This is how I imagine your life....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpckOsftaP4



97% accurate to what I tell people. 16% in reality.


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I worked at KFC back in the mid eighties. Brown polyester uniforms--with a polyester hat...with a pom pom. :doh:
> 
> I got to wear that awesome get up my last four months of high school



Grim, that sound less than cool. Some ofmy casino uniforms have been horror shows too.


----------



## LeoGibson

Good to see ya back around for a minute. What are you doing for work these days BL?


----------



## biglynch

LeoGibson said:


> Good to see ya back around for a minute. What are you doing for work these days BL?



rail enforcement. Its basically travelling from station to station and dealing with antisocial behaviour. Its actually very peaceful, plus in a few years it gets me an easy in to become a driver.

They get paid real nice. Hows you been?


----------



## JenFromOC

Still alive... 

View attachment IMG_20151018_190209.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

JenFromOC said:


> Still alive...



Cute pic, nice camera angle too.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> rail enforcement. Its basically travelling from station to station and dealing with antisocial behaviour. Its actually very peaceful, plus in a few years it gets me an easy in to become a driver.
> 
> They get paid real nice. Hows you been?



That sounds like a pretty cool job to have. Almost like an action movie, "Big Lynch: Train Enforcer." 

Same old stuff here. Just chugging along.


----------



## dwesterny

Since I always compliment the "camera angle" on women's selfies I thought I might post my own camera angle selfie. (1)

References:
1- Dwesterny. (2015, August 11). Re: F/FA Confessions [Online forum comment]. Retrieved from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2142928&postcount=34


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Since I always compliment the "camera angle" on women's selfies I thought I might post my own camera angle selfie. (1)
> 
> References:
> 1- Dwesterny. (2015, August 11). Re: F/FA Confessions [Online forum comment]. Retrieved from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2142928&postcount=34



Saw Dwes's name as recent poster here so I came to stalk you all. I am impressed by everybodies efforts. :bow:


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> Still alive...



Good to hear! Miss you around here, hope life is treating you nicely.


----------



## CleverBomb

biglynch said:


> My new uniform at the new job comes with the worst hat ever. Also good beard day pic for free.


Dude.
That beard totally makes the hat "work". 
Now, the reflective safety vest needs to be replaced with something more 19th Century, and a pocketwatch and chain would set it off perfectly, but what can one do?


----------



## CleverBomb

dwesterny said:


> Since I always compliment the "camera angle" on women's selfies I thought I might post my own camera angle selfie. (1)
> 
> References:
> 1- Dwesterny. (2015, August 11). Re: F/FA Confessions [Online forum comment]. Retrieved from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2142928&postcount=34



Wait, that's not the APA citation format. MLA? Or is it just borked by the forum ripping out leading spaces on each line?

Can't rep, but props for providing a cite.


----------



## warwagon86

Havnt gone away just enjoying travelling and making friends! Hope everyone is well &#128077;

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> My new uniform at the new job comes with the worst hat ever. Also good beard day pic for free.



I love this hat.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Sweaty token fatty at the gym alert!

Note; I don't really have T-Rex arms, it just looks that way because my top is closer to a mumu than a shirt. 

View attachment 12967311_123253908074071_7938476419556774763_o.jpg


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> Sweaty token fatty at the gym alert!
> 
> Note; I don't really have T-Rex arms, it just looks that way because my top is closer to a mumu than a shirt.



Jebus, get out of the gym and buy some tighter shirts. What's wrong with you?


----------



## agouderia

Melian said:


> Jebus, get out of the gym and buy some tighter shirts. What's wrong with you?



Listen to Melian - she's right!

That's a clear case of tent alarm! Donate that to the UNHCR - it's about the right shade of blue...


----------



## Anjula

Melian said:


> Jebus, get out of the gym and buy some tighter shirts. What's wrong with you?



I second that!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Better? . 

View attachment 12957619_125120121220783_865333434593373247_o.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

Moar FFA anti-gym sentiment to bolster that motivation!







------------------
In contrast, here's proof that I spend far too much time sitting on my ass and solving sudoku puzzles. Exhibit A: fingerprint grid

View attachment Snapshot_20160407.JPG


----------



## Tad

That is pretty funny, Odette! Clearly you need to .... get some screen cleaner to keep around


----------



## agouderia

Cobra Verde said:


> Better? .



Cobra - you sure are an extremist! First a tent - now a wife beater ! Even though your physiognomy actually radiates more sensitivity than extremism. 

But definitely better fit.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> Better? .



Oooooh....when did you start posting pics, anyway? I like this trend :wubu:

And, for a very limited time, here's something in return.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Damn babe, that's hawt


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Damn babe, that's hawt



Hee hee. Thanks! So much better than work clothes


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Oooooh....when did you start posting pics, anyway? I like this trend :wubu:
> 
> And, for a very limited time, here's something in return.



Holy constipated Christ on a cracker, that's a fine look for you


----------



## Cobra Verde

Jesus Christ, Melian I....Jesus.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Holy constipated Christ on a cracker, that's a fine look for you



Better than my usual Brotherhood of Steel hoodie + black jeans look? 



Cobra Verde said:


> Jesus Christ, Melian I....Jesus.



:kiss2:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Better than my usual Brotherhood of Steel hoodie + black jeans look?



I don't know...I'm a pretty big fan of tight black jeans too...so difficult to decide! :doh:


----------



## djudex

In honour of Melian classing up the place with her fine-ass ensemble. 

View attachment DSCF0066[1].jpg


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> In honour of Melian classing up the place with her fine-ass ensemble.



DO WANT. 

Why do you always wear pants when you're in town?


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> DO WANT.
> 
> Why do you always wear pants when you're in town?



...because it's always January when I go to Toronto? Blame it on society dictating that the fiscal and business year starts then instead of a reasonable time for travel such as June or July. At home I rarely wear pants, usually only for company and even then not always. Fuck pants.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Fuck pants.



Totally. Fuck them.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> Hee hee. Thanks! So much better than work clothes





Yeah...boo formal wear!!....my favourite outfit it my birthday suit though!


----------



## Melian

xyantha reborn said:


> yeah...boo formal wear!!....my favourite outfit it my birthday suit though!



pics!!! :d


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yeah...boo formal wear!!....my favourite outfit it my birthday suit though!



I can't say that I'm familiar with that particular tailor. Have you a sample of their work to share with us?


----------



## BigChaz

I missed it, damnit!!!!!!!


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> In honour of Melian classing up the place with her fine-ass ensemble.



Sweet Jesus, fuck patience. Leaving enough food for the cat and driving to Alberta right now. :wubu:


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Sweet Jesus, fuck patience. Leaving enough food for the cat and driving to Alberta right now. :wubu:



<glances at his watch and starts tapping his foot impatiently>


----------



## BigChaz

rabbitislove said:


> Sweet Jesus, fuck patience. Leaving enough food for the cat and driving to Alberta right now. :wubu:



Whoa, you are still alive! Long time no see! Hope life has been treating you well. What made you decide to come back? Did you miss us or just get incredibly, inconceivably bored?


----------



## rabbitislove

BigChaz said:


> Whoa, you are still alive! Long time no see! Hope life has been treating you well. What made you decide to come back? Did you miss us or just get incredibly, inconceivably bored?



Life has been pretty great! Living the dream daily. Life events have happened that made me miss this board and want to lurk around a bit. Hope you've been well


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> <glances at his watch and starts tapping his foot impatiently>



Luckily when that day does come, I have a Nexus pass. Rabbit waits for man, and no car at the US/Canadian border!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Been a while since I posted one so here's an unblurred belly shot.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Taken outside my apartment.


----------



## dwesterny

Fat Jesus look and my favorite shirt.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Fat Jesus look and my favorite shirt.



Omg Dwes, stop being so cute! :wubu:



Ohio Lady said:


> Taken outside my apartment.



Nice to see you around again, it seems like it has been a while!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Nice to see your face again Ohio Lady!

Leo, I never really noticed you had tats!

Dwes - I think that is the ffa's fav shirt too


----------



## Ohio Lady

Thank you Loopy

Thank you Xyantha

It's nice to be back .


----------



## Ohio Lady

dwesterny said:


> Fat Jesus look and my favorite shirt.


Looking great there Dwes


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I missed it, damnit!!!!!!!



If you're good, I'll send it to you. 



dwesterny said:


> Fat Jesus look and my favorite shirt.



That's a great shirt!


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> If you're good, I'll send it to you.



........fuck


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Oooooh....when did you start posting pics, anyway? I like this trend :wubu:
> 
> And, for a very limited time, here's something in return.


aaaand of course I missed this. 




djudex said:


> In honour of Melian classing up the place with her fine-ass ensemble.



At least I got to see this one.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> aaaand of course I missed this.



Don't worry, me too.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> aaaand of course I missed this.





x0emnem0x said:


> Don't worry, me too.



You snooze, you lose!! Muahaha.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> You snooze, you lose!! Muahaha.



Sleep hater! (mind you, usually when I miss your pics it is actually from not checking in during the weekends).


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Sleep hater! (mind you, usually when I miss your pics it is actually from not checking in during the weekends).



Busted. I am really just trying to mess with your circadian rhythm.

Come to think of it...I didn't even give you my coat!


----------



## lucca23v2

Damn it Melian.. when it comes to your pics...you are like a man with a small penis.. in and out before anyone notices...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian

lucca23v2 said:


> Damn it Melian.. when it comes to your pics...you are like a man with a small penis.. in and out before anyone notices...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



LOL. Learned that technique from a few ex-bfs.


----------



## dwesterny

It's cold up here. At least I got a hat.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Someone give that man Jayne rep!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Someone give that man Jayne rep!



He'll be in his bunk.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> It's cold up here. At least I got a hat.



Goddammit Dwes, stop being cute! :wubu:


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Goddammit Dwes, stop being cute! :wubu:


Never!!!!



Melian said:


> He'll be in his bunk.


Thinking about a red pvc dress.


Xyantha Reborn said:


> Someone give that man Jayne rep!



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tne50bE-ips"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tne50bE-ips[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yesss, loving the Firefly references.


----------



## dwesterny

Removing my face pick after limited public exposure.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'll be the first weigh in. That's a very good look for you. I kind a like the dashing look of the suspenders. Very sharp, very dapper.


----------



## Tad

I like it too!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Suspenders are ways a good call!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

Thanks for the kind words. Taking down the pic but it's in my profile for friends.


----------



## loopytheone

Damn, I missed it and now I'm going to have to stalk your profile like a creep.


----------



## LeoGibson

This was not a happy face. I was soaked to the bone after getting caught in a massive rainstorm while loading my tank. This was the after effects once I got in the cab and got ready to leave.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> This was not a happy face. I was soaked to the bone after getting caught in a massive rainstorm while loading my tank. This was the after effects once I got in the cab and got ready to leave.



It's ok. I like to watch you suffer a little


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> It's ok. I like to watch you suffer a little



Ha! Then you would have been absolutely giddy had you seen me the next day. 

Dummy that I am, I forgot about my cloth seat in my rig being drenched from the day before so I put nothing down to keep myself dry when sitting in the truck the next morning so I got my entire ass and crotch wet all over again. Then proceeded to bump around and vibrate in the truck and climb and walk around the tank batteries while loading for about 12 hours. When I got off work I was so damn chafed I was waking like John Wayne. That is if John Wayne also had a massive butt plug inserted as well!! It wasn't the front or the backside, it was all of it. Undercarriage included. Half a tube of diaper rash cream and a night sleeping naked under the ceiling fan though did the trick and it wasn't too bad the next day. :doh:


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> Ha! Then you would have been absolutely giddy had you seen me the next day.
> 
> Dummy that I am, I forgot about my cloth seat in my rig being drenched from the day before so I put nothing down to keep myself dry when sitting in the truck the next morning so I got my entire ass and crotch wet all over again. Then proceeded to bump around and vibrate in the truck and climb and walk around the tank batteries while loading for about 12 hours. When I got off work I was so damn chafed I was waking like John Wayne. That is if John Wayne also had a massive butt plug inserted as well!! It wasn't the front or the backside, it was all of it. Undercarriage included. Half a tube of diaper rash cream and a night sleeping naked under the ceiling fan though did the trick and it wasn't too bad the next day. :doh:



John Wayne with a massive butt plug. Got it. Hehehehe. This isn't getting any less hot.


----------



## LeoGibson

Time for my monthly dose of narcissism. Here's the obligatory bathroom getting ready for work selfie with the 70's 'stache in full effect once again.


----------



## FatAndProud

I love your legs :wubu:


----------



## agouderia

You do know those look exactly like the briefs the Italian anarcho-communist youth organisation wore as part of their uniform in the 1950's .....?

But very impressive shoulders.


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> I love your legs :wubu:



Thanks! They do like to make an ass out of themselves. 



agouderia said:


> You do know those look exactly like the briefs the Italian anarcho-communist youth organisation wore as part of their uniform in the 1950's .....?
> 
> But very impressive shoulders.



I did not know that, but it makes sense as I have previously related that I have an anarchistic streak.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> I did not know that, but it makes sense as I have previously related that I have an anarchistic streak.



Totally just read that as "anarchistic steak," but hey, hot pic


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

FatAndProud said:


> I love your legs :wubu:



Yup!!!!!!!


----------



## agouderia

Melian said:


> Totally just read that as "anarchistic steak,"



Normally I don't care much for steak - but if I found that on the menu, I would totally order it!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bow chicka wow wow Leo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Time for my monthly dose of narcissism. Here's the obligatory bathroom getting ready for work selfie with the 70's 'stache in full effect once again.



Oh my....how strong you look :happy:


----------



## Cors

LeoGibson said:


> Time for my monthly dose of narcissism. Here's the obligatory bathroom getting ready for work selfie with the 70's 'stache in full effect once again.



Ooh a strongman :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

Thank you to all you awesome and awesomely gorgeous ladies for the kind comments. Y'all sure know how to boost a man's ego!! :blush:


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## LeoGibson

^^^

Gorgeous! Love the "screw you" shades and mean girl look.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Haha, thank you! Spot on interpretation.


----------



## rellis10

Hello again everyone!


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> Hello again everyone!



Omg, haven't seen you in forever! Looking handsome as ever!


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> Omg, haven't seen you in forever! Looking handsome as ever!



Thank you very much! And yeah, I'm glad to be back around, hopefully I'll hang around


----------



## dwesterny

Found a wireless signal out by the fire pit! Too bright to see if the pic sucks. Hai!!! 

View attachment qeerrty.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Oh my gosh, that place looks gorgeous, Dwes! I'm jealous, you should take lots of scenery photos! =D


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Found a wireless signal out by the fire pit! Too bright to see if the pic sucks. Hai!!!



Awesome beard man!

I haven't posted my face in a while so here it goes. It's almost a year old, but it's the most recent selfie and I haven't changed one bit (I have no idea why I pull such weird 'hot' faces, but since it's dims, I will post it for the sake of old times lol) 

View attachment IMG_0010.JPG


----------



## Tad

... and I think we have found Poland's next tourism marketing image! (at least, I think that if they used it, tourism would go up ...)

ETA: and reading further up thread, possibly also the next one for 'go outside into the woods.'


----------



## loopytheone

Anjula said:


> I haven't posted my face in a while so here it goes. It's almost a year old, but it's the most recent selfie and I haven't changed one bit (I have no idea why I pull such weird 'hot' faces, but since it's dims, I will post it for the sake of old times lol)



Oooooh, you're gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## Rowan

*whispers* Pssst....hi guys...it's alive! lol  

View attachment blue.jpg


View attachment washedout.jpg


View attachment pjs.jpg


----------



## azerty

Rowan said:


> *whispers* Pssst....hi guys...it's alive! lol



What beautiful pictures. Very nice. Thank you


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Happy National Coming Out Day  

View attachment IMG_8530.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> *whispers* Pssst....hi guys...it's alive! lol



It's great to see you- looking good!!


----------



## rabbitislove

Such beautiful men and women here! :happy:


----------



## Rowan

azerty said:


> What beautiful pictures. Very nice. Thank you



Thank you very much


----------



## Rowan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's great to see you- looking good!!



Hey there doll! You're looking good yourself


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> ... and I think we have found Poland's next tourism marketing image! (at least, I think that if they used it, tourism would go up ...)



Oh Tad, you're always way to nice :bow: Thanks a lot for a sweet comment.



loopytheone said:


> Oooooh, you're gorgeous! :wubu:



Thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## ODFFA

I'm happy to see so many gorgeous contributions pop up!

Here's one from a while back that I recently discovered. All moody & mysterious


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> I'm happy to see so many gorgeous contributions pop up!
> 
> Here's one from a while back that I recently discovered. All moody & mysterious



Super cute! I love the hair!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hot mamas! You boys are ok too


----------



## dwesterny

So much pretty! You all look amazing. Also try Anjula!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Also try Anjula!



You make her sound like a tasty drink.


----------



## LeoGibson

I repped those I could and for those I couldn't, here's my public nod. Thank you for sharing all your beauty with us. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## freakyfred

Suddenly outta nowhere...! 

View attachment tumblr_ocdbxhpG3a1qj43juo1_r1_500.png


----------



## Anjula

freakyfred said:


> Suddenly outta nowhere...!



Love the beard and love the shirt


----------



## Melian

Not actually a selfie, but the women's photo thread is no longer on the first page, and I can't be arsed to look for it. 

I had no costume for Halloween, so I just wore some random stuff....and everyone still thought it was a great costume. LOL.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Not actually a selfie, but the women's photo thread is no longer on the first page, and I can't be arsed to look for it.
> 
> I had no costume for Halloween, so I just wore some random stuff....and everyone still thought it was a great costume. LOL.



It is great, you look awesome!


----------



## Anjula

Melian said:


> Not actually a selfie, but the women's photo thread is no longer on the first page, and I can't be arsed to look for it.
> 
> I had no costume for Halloween, so I just wore some random stuff....and everyone still thought it was a great costume. LOL.



Jesus Christ you're amazing... I feel like a little girl looking at a magazine cover every time I see a picture of you. You kind of remind me of Angelina's Meleficent, especially in those clothes. Sorry if I sound like a creep :bow:


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> It is great, you look awesome!



It's not a costume, though! But glad you like it 



Anjula said:


> Jesus Christ you're amazing... I feel like a little girl looking at a magazine cover every time I see a picture of you. You kind of remind me of Angelina's Meleficent, especially in those clothes. Sorry if I sound like a creep :bow:



Awww. Thank you so much! And likewise - you're gorgeous. Mutual Polish chick creepiness.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I can't think of anything to say that isn't just a profane exclamation. Fucking _Christ_ you're exquisite.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> I can't think of anything to say that isn't just a profane exclamation. Fucking _Christ_ you're exquisite.



Nothing wrong with profanity :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Not actually a selfie, but the women's photo thread is no longer on the first page, and I can't be arsed to look for it.
> 
> I had no costume for Halloween, so I just wore some random stuff....and everyone still thought it was a great costume. LOL.



So basically what you are saying is that Halloween is the one day a year where your look is considered normal? 

(not that normal is good, or that you don't do you spectacularly well, or that this pic wouldn't be awesome at any time of the year. Because overated, you do, and it is and would be)


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> So basically what you are saying is that Halloween is the one day a year where your look is considered normal?
> 
> (not that normal is good, or that you don't do you spectacularly well, or that this pic wouldn't be awesome at any time of the year. Because overated, you do, and it is and would be)



Didn't need to qualify that first statement. Haha.


----------



## loopytheone

Dammit, I missed a very exciting picture by the sounds of it! :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Not actually a selfie, but the women's photo thread is no longer on the first page, and I can't be arsed to look for it.
> 
> I had no costume for Halloween, so I just wore some random stuff....and everyone still thought it was a great costume. LOL.



Dammit! You pulled it too quick. But even and bough I didn't see the pic, no matter I'll still make a deposit in the old "bank" in your honor.


----------



## Anjula

Damn! I just told my bf I'm gonna show him a super gorgeous FFA and the picnis gone :///


----------



## dwesterny

Really did look amazing, shame you guys missed it. Hey Mel, did it hurt removing that tape from your nipples? In the picture it looked like it was on them pretty good.


----------



## Cobra Verde

loopytheone said:


> Dammit, I missed a very exciting picture by the sounds of it! :doh:





LeoGibson said:


> Dammit! You pulled it too quick. But even and bough I didn't see the pic, no matter I'll still make a deposit in the old "bank" in your honor.



I'm willing to describe it for the modestest of fees.


----------



## LeoGibson

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm willing to describe it for the modestest of fees.



Deal. But do it slow. Real slow. I like to take my time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Deal. But do it slow. Real slow. I like to take my time.



You're a sick man.....I knew there was a good reason to like you :smitten:


----------



## loopytheone

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm willing to describe it for the modestest of fees.



I demand a reconstruction of this image.


----------



## Melian

LOL. I was logging off and didn't know if I'd be back on until later next week (didn't want to leave it posted for that long).

Here it is again, for however long I leave my work laptop on today


----------



## LeoGibson

Stunning. Very Victorian goth with a slight S&M feel. Super hot. :bow:


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> Stunning. Very Victorian goth with a slight S&M feel. Super hot. :bow:



Now you can make your deposit. 

And with that, I'm taking this down and it's vanishing into the abyss.


----------



## LeoGibson

Please, I already did yesterday from memory. This will be for today.


----------



## loopytheone

Melian said:


> Now you can make your deposit.
> 
> And with that, I'm taking this down and it's vanishing into the abyss.



Sonofabitch! xD Why do I always miss these things? :doh:


----------



## djudex

Missed it both times! :doh:


----------



## Cobra Verde

loopytheone said:


> I demand a reconstruction of this image.


The hot-pink thong wouldn't fit me.


----------



## rellis10

When you had a 5am start, your connection at Preston is 20 minutes late and it's freezing... the coffee is a necessity really.

Worth it to see WWE tonight though. 

View attachment 2016-11-07 09.23.32.jpg


----------



## Anjula

It's almost a selfie since it's taken with my iPhone. Cool fact, we used the beta portrait feature that the 7+ has and I have to say it's working really nice. Finally something that's not a disappointment because that iPhone has been annoying me since day one &#128530; 

Here you go, finally a smile and not a stupid sexy face! 

View attachment IMG_1087.JPG


----------



## dwesterny

Anjula said:


> Here you go, finally a smile and not a stupid sexy face!



Sorry, you still look sexy. You look fantastic!


----------



## Tad

Indeed ^^^^ It really is a lovely pic in all sorts of ways -- but you have the sort of glamour that will shine through no matter what, I suspect.


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Indeed ^^^^ It really is a lovely pic in all sorts of ways -- but you have the sort of glamour that will shine through no matter what, I suspect.



Tad speaks the truth, you know.


----------



## Jeannie

rellis10 said:


> Tad speaks the truth, you know.



Indeed he does! You are lovely!


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> It's almost a selfie since it's taken with my iPhone. Cool fact, we used the beta portrait feature that the 7+ has and I have to say it's working really nice. Finally something that's not a disappointment because that iPhone has been annoying me since day one &#128530;
> 
> Here you go, finally a smile and not a stupid sexy face!



Beautiful!


----------



## dwesterny

Please don't mock her bird face. It's a serious medical condition. Size contrast, she's 1/5th my weight. 

View attachment IMG_20161108_130625.jpg


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Sorry, you still look sexy. You look fantastic!


Thanks perv! <3


Tad said:


> Indeed ^^^^ It really is a lovely pic in all sorts of ways -- but you have the sort of glamour that will shine through no matter what, I suspect.


You always say the nicest things Tad, it's amazing. Thank you very much, you're the best :bow:



rellis10 said:


> Tad speaks the truth, you know.


Thanks Rick! :3 


Jeannie said:


> Indeed he does! You are lovely!


Thank you  


Melian said:


> Beautiful!


:blush::blush::blush:



dwesterny said:


> Please don't mock her bird face. It's a serious medical condition. Size contrast, she's 1/5th my weight.



She looks cute, that bird face gives her true edge. Nice CATCH.


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Please don't mock her bird face. It's a serious medical condition. Size contrast, she's 1/5th my weight.



And looks like she has a very happy grip on your belly -- love the pick, bird face and all.


----------



## loopytheone

Anjula said:


> It's almost a selfie since it's taken with my iPhone. Cool fact, we used the beta portrait feature that the 7+ has and I have to say it's working really nice. Finally something that's not a disappointment because that iPhone has been annoying me since day one &#128530;
> 
> Here you go, finally a smile and not a stupid sexy face!



Aww, pretty! You have a nice smile!



dwesterny said:


> Please don't mock her bird face. It's a serious medical condition. Size contrast, she's 1/5th my weight.



Hehehe, awww, you two are cuuute! Especially with the bird face.


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> Please don't mock her bird face. It's a serious medical condition. Size contrast, she's 1/5th my weight.



Hopefully you've had your bird flu vaccination?


----------



## Jeannie

LeoGibson said:


> Hopefully you've had your bird flu vaccination?





You look very happy. Love your smile.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Hopefully you've had your bird flu vaccination?



Yes, I also made sure she got her swine flu vaccination!


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> Yes, I also made sure she got her swine flu vaccination!



But what did the injecting syringe look like? :happy:


----------



## Cobra Verde

Don't blame me... 

View attachment dzfda s.jpg


View attachment 20161109_175911.jpg


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> Please don't mock her bird face. It's a serious medical condition. Size contrast, she's 1/5th my weight.



Ahhhh :wubu: Suddenly I feel just a little better about life.



Cobra Verde said:


> Don't blame me.



=/ Mi sofa es tu sofa.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

dwesterny said:


> Please don't mock her bird face. It's a serious medical condition. Size contrast, she's 1/5th my weight.



Nice picture!!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Anjula said:


> It's almost a selfie since it's taken with my iPhone. Cool fact, we used the beta portrait feature that the 7+ has and I have to say it's working really nice. Finally something that's not a disappointment because that iPhone has been annoying me since day one &#128530;
> 
> Here you go, finally a smile and not a stupid sexy face!



Nice picture!! also love the background!!
Miss the beach!! made me smile today (not a good here in USA) - Thank you


----------



## lucca23v2

Melian said:


> Not actually a selfie, but the women's photo thread is no longer on the first page, and I can't be arsed to look for it.
> 
> I had no costume for Halloween, so I just wore some random stuff....and everyone still thought it was a great costume. LOL.


Damn it!!! I am going to have to put an alert of some kind that will let me k ow when you post a selfie. I always miss it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## biglynch

Hey beautiful people. I never forgot you, how's shit. I heard that the US has a new boss. Hope he's cool 

View attachment IMG_0169.JPG


----------



## Cobra Verde

Senorita ODFFA said:


> =/ Mi sofa es tu sofa.


You're still cheating on French, I see!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cobra Verde said:


> Don't blame me...




U R a Q T pi :smitten:


----------



## LeoGibson

Got my prescription glasses. They do help but a bit freaky trying to get used to them.


----------



## x0emnem0x

That mustache though.


----------



## Anjula

x0emnem0x said:


> That mustache though.



I second that. Impressive


----------



## dwesterny

Inappropriate time for a selfie? Nah, I look sexy in this gown. PM for the view from the back ladies!

Just a quick 5 hour ER visit to take care of a stubborn Infection. I'll be in my way home soon.


----------



## rabbitislove

Glad you are heading home soon. ER visits suck (and suck your $$$ in the US of A).


----------



## loopytheone

Wah, Dwes, don't be ill! Not allowed! Not allowed at all!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Awwwww feel better soon!!


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> .....PM for the view from the back ladies!



Why just the ladies? Homophobe!! 


Hope you get it cleared up and feeling better soon.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> Why just the ladies? Homophobe!!
> 
> 
> Hope you get it cleared up and feeling better soon.



Guys don't have to ask because I send them unsolicited nudes. And thanks.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Guys don't have to ask because I send them unsolicited nudes. And thanks.



That's hot.

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## freakyfred

Subtle reminder! 

View attachment me1.png


----------



## fat hiker

Great shirt in a great colour!


----------



## kokori72

Faceless but not bodyless.. 

View attachment IMG_5755.JPG


----------



## Dromond

O HAI THEIR! obligatory lower case text 

View attachment 13000177_1290486930978698_7805069210174246884_n.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I rarely find things that actually fit, especially leather type fabrics. I figure you don't need my face with other focal points  

View attachment IMG_2857.JPG


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I rarely find things that actually fit, especially leather type fabrics. I figure you don't need my face with other focal points



Rocking the Martha Jones look..


----------



## LeoGibson

That's a good looking jacket. It fits you perfectly and looks really great on you.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I rarely find things that actually fit, especially leather type fabrics. I figure you don't need my face with other focal points



Hooooot! :smitten:


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I rarely find things that actually fit, especially leather type fabrics. I figure you don't need my face with other focal points



GUUUUUURL :bow:


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I rarely find things that actually fit, especially leather type fabrics. I figure you don't need my face with other focal points


Very pretty!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Happy Saturday. 

View attachment IMG_20170114_123935.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I rarely find things that actually fit, especially leather type fabrics. I figure you don't need my face with other focal points



This looks absolutely amazing on you!


----------



## Saxphon

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I rarely find things that actually fit, especially leather type fabrics. I figure you don't need my face with other focal points



Such a beautiful picture of a beautiful lady. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks all!

And hi gents who posted pics


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> And hi gents who posted pics



That was a seriously nice jacket. And now, to find a temperature where you can actually wear it....


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> That was a seriously nice jacket. And now, to find a temperature where you can actually wear it....



Simple solution -- she wears it at home, and her husband can finally have the thermostat set where he likes it  

OK, it might have to come with mitts and a toque for that sort of temperature


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I rarely find things that actually fit, especially leather type fabrics. I figure you don't need my face with other focal points



That outfit reminds me of scarlet Johansson in avengers. Looks amazing on you!


----------



## ElyBiggs

It's edited with a halftone filter, but it gets the point across


----------



## dwesterny

ElyBiggs said:


> It's edited with a halftone filter, but it gets the point across



Ooooh cute!


----------



## biglynch

My yearly check in,
not sure if posted beach fun but hey ho. How has everyone been and hi to all those I've not met yet. 

View attachment 14330002_10155459266992619_1887803718448307955_n (1).jpg


View attachment 15400917_10155759591077619_4358242435338770366_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

Wow, the doppler effect on the sound of the wind in your beard makes these drive by postings sound really neat!

*waves hi at the passing Lynch*


----------



## Melian

ElyBiggs said:


> It's edited with a halftone filter, but it gets the point across



So pretty!


----------



## freakyfred

whomp whomp 

View attachment tumblr_okpr8bLk7U1qj43juo1_1280.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

Loving all the pic. 

Just out of curiosity, is there a selfie thread in the BBW forum? I have been looking through the BBW forum and I haven't found any. Is it in another thread? hmmmm


----------



## Tad

If you only want feedback from other BBW, go ahead and create a selfie thread in the BBW forum if you want. Else there are a few picture threads on the main board and in the Lounge, or you can create a new one.

Basically most of site was by default aimed at BBW and their admirers, so the BHM/FFA board kind of copied stuff from all the different boards into this one board where they wanted something more BHM and their admirers based. You by no means need to confine anything to the BBW board unless you want to take advantage of its protected status.


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> If you only want feedback from other BBW, go ahead and create a selfie thread in the BBW forum if you want. Else there are a few picture threads on the main board and in the Lounge, or you can create a new one.
> 
> Basically most of site was by default aimed at BBW and their admirers, so the BHM/FFA board kind of copied stuff from all the different boards into this one board where they wanted something more BHM and their admirers based. You by no means need to confine anything to the BBW board unless you want to take advantage of its protected status.


Lol.. no i was just wondering. Seems like all the pics are going up on this thread. I am mot a bhm of an ffa. Just wondering if me posting a selfie in here would be appropriate.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> Lol.. no i was just wondering. Seems like all the pics are going up on this thread. I am mot a bhm of an ffa. Just wondering if me posting a selfie in here would be appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



No. I'm sorry it wouldn't be appropriate at all. However the nekkid thread would be wholly acceptable in my opinion!


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> No. I'm sorry it wouldn't be appropriate at all. However the nekkid thread would be wholly acceptable in my opinion! [emoji14]


I will get right on that...lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> I will get right on that...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Excellent. In the spirit of cooperation I'll put mine back up briefly.


----------



## Melian

lucca23v2 said:


> Lol.. no i was just wondering. Seems like all the pics are going up on this thread. I am mot a bhm of an ffa. Just wondering if me posting a selfie in here would be appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Stop making excuses and just post some pics already


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## kinkykitten

freakyfred said:


> whomp whomp



Awwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## dwesterny

Nice piercings and welcome back. Here's my selfie. And yes Xyntha that's Jack Daniels, I don't care if you hate it. It's good whiskey! 

View attachment IMG_20170213_222456.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

dwesterny said:


> Nice piercings and welcome back. Here's my selfie. And yes Xyntha that's Jack Daniels, I don't care if you hate it. It's good whiskey!



Oh my :smitten:


----------



## lucca23v2

My new short hair. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> Nice piercings and welcome back. Here's my selfie. And yes Xyntha that's Jack Daniels, I don't care if you hate it. It's good whiskey!



Where is Melian? I feel like she'd appreciate this!


----------



## rabbitislove

kinkykitten said:


>



Yay! Welcome back!


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Where is Melian? I feel like she'd appreciate this!



Melian has been subjected to my poor hygiene and offensive body odor in person. No pictures can make up for that. She's suffered enough.


----------



## kinkykitten

rabbitislove said:


> Yay! Welcome back!



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Melian has been subjected to my poor hygiene and offensive body odor in person. No pictures can make up for that. She's suffered enough.



LOL! I like the pic and the real-life encounter!


----------



## rellis10

Selfie in my PJ's. Have a good night y'all. 

View attachment 2017-02-17 21.03.48.jpg


----------



## Melian

rellis10 said:


> Selfie in my PJ's. Have a good night y'all.



Ok, that's seriously hot.


----------



## kinkykitten

rellis10 said:


> Selfie in my PJ's. Have a good night y'all.



Adorable


----------



## Teach

Working on it. 

View attachment IMG_0406.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Nice belly rellis.


----------



## Anjula

rellis10 said:


> Selfie in my PJ's. Have a good night y'all.



Softie and cutie &#128525;


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ElyBiggs said:


> It's edited with a halftone filter, but it gets the point across



Baberham Lincoln.


----------



## LeoGibson

A toofless selfie! It sucks talking like Sylvester The Cat. I can't wait until I get my partial to replace them.


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> A toofless selfie! It sucks talking like Sylvester The Cat. I can't wait until I get my partial to replace them.



It does make you look younger though...


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> It does make you look younger though...



Hahaha. While I'm all for shaving a couple years off, I'm not sure this is the way I'd prefer to do it!


----------



## JenFromOC

I haven't been here in ages....How are you all doing???


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> I haven't been here in ages....How are you all doing???



If I was any finer I could pass through a molecular sieve


----------



## Tad

Hey Jen! How are you doing?


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a late night selfie after getting off of a 15 hour shift. I look as haggard as I feel in this shot. Also here's an instagram clip of a cool medley from yesterday's training session with a 500 lb. squat followed by a 405 lb. deadlift and then a 300 lb. sandbag carry for 100-125 ft. or so.  Click Me! Follow me on IG if you like and I'll be sure and foillow back!


----------



## dwesterny

This is my face. I can't help that. 

View attachment IMG_20170623_195117.jpg


----------



## hommecreux

So I hear we like bellies round these parts lol..... 

View attachment dimPIC2.jpg


----------



## Tad

This is a pretty failed attempt at a selfie -- the front facing camera on my phone is messed up so was using the back facing and guessing at where to point it, and the 'dragon' was walking by quickly so I only had time for a couple of attempts, and this was the better of them. You can see a corner of my face, and one of the mechanical legs, giving you possibly a feeling for how big this thing was ....

ETA: yes, I was wearing a sun hat. I'm bald, it is easier to just slap a silly hat on than to fuss with sun-screen all of the time, and I'm long past making any attempts at looking cool. 

View attachment d-s.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

The camera just turned on by itself Im not a model. 

View attachment tumblr_ouayq8q4Dh1qj43juo1_1280.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Most recent. Feeling good these days  

View attachment Keri Green.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

Couple of recent pics.


----------



## LeoGibson

Playing around with some filters. Going full on comic book!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Sup.


----------



## Jay78




----------



## MattB

Beards Unite!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The sunburn makes my beard too white to suit me.


----------



## LeoGibson

Got some new specs selfie!


----------



## freakyfred

I love this shirt!


----------



## ODFFA

This is my "alarm just went off" face.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> View attachment 130657
> Playing around with some filters. Going full on comic book!


 Holy shit!


ODFFA said:


> This is my "alarm just went off" face.
> View attachment 131168



SA babe, as always.


----------



## agouderia

Bienvenido di nuevo Hozay!


----------



## dwesterny

My face is being detoxified.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Just relaxing at home


----------



## LeoGibson

Selfie from this morning. Enjoying some sun while getting a nice little kettlebell workout in.


----------



## freakyfred

Me before seeing Endgame!


----------



## Tad

Love that t-shirt, FF!


----------



## SaraK8

Cheese!


----------



## Shotha




----------



## warwagon86

What a long day! Shower and relax time wihh a hot bowl of stew!


----------



## SaraK8

warwagon86 said:


> What a long day! Shower and relax time wihh a hot bowl of stew!


What beautiful eyes you have.


----------



## Anjula

Ok so I've been on dims for almost 9 years and in my time here I've met a lot of great people. A few of them became my close friends and last month, for my 25th birthday, Laura has come to see me ( in Poland, DUH!) She is a fellow FFA, an autor of "The Gardener" story, and my sista from another mista <3 and if it wasn't for dims we would have never met (since my girl is americaaaaaaan y'all). So here is a cute pic of us, and yes, Laura is the bomb one I'm the goofball in a cap lol 













IMG_1867



__ Anjula
__ May 10, 2019


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

As of 11 May, 2019


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> Ok so I've been on dims for almost 9 years and in my time here I've met a lot of great people. A few of them became my close friends and last month, for my 25th birthday, Laura has come to see me ( in Poland, DUH!) She is a fellow FFA, an autor of "The Gardener" story, and my sista from another mista <3 and if it wasn't for dims we would have never met (since my girl is americaaaaaaan y'all). So here is a cute pic of us, and yes, Laura is the bomb one I'm the goofball in a cap lol


That is so cool! I love stories like this. I hope you had a great time together 

PS: you are hiding well in that pic, but we know you are pretty bomb too!


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> That is so cool! I love stories like this. I hope you had a great time together
> 
> PS: you are hiding well in that pic, but we know you are pretty bomb too!



I'm mostly going for cute these days


----------



## Tad

The problem ehen you have been around here as long as you have is that protective extended family type of that feeling develops -- "how dare anyone think our Anjula is anything other than completely beautiful!?!". ;-)

But seeing as it is your own request: cute pic.


----------



## landshark

Anjula said:


> I'm mostly going for cute these days
> 
> View attachment 132464



It’s working!


----------



## LeoGibson

I was fortunate to get to spend some time with this gorgeous lady from Dims last week. The lovely and sweet Sugar Magnolia! 

Best. Time. Ever!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

LeoGibson said:


> View attachment 133161
> I was fortunate to get to spend some time with this gorgeous lady from Dims last week. The lovely and sweet Sugar Magnolia!
> 
> Best. Time. Ever!



You forgot LUCKY lady! I agree - best time ever!


----------

